# CLASSIC THREAD RE-BUMP: Who would win in a fight? Bruce lee or Mike tyson?



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

*Who would win in a fight? Lee or Tyson?*​
Bruce Lee33056.51%Mike Tyson25443.49%


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll say Tyson.

EDIT: At mike tysons peak of course (late 80's)


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Bruce Lee would kick his a$$


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Tyson as Lee is dead.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bruce lee would kill him, hes too fast for tyson


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Bruce lee hands down to quick and skillfull


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

i dont think tyson could have landed one punch on lee! No contest really


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If tyson hit him, he would probably kill him. Tyson was a very fast heavyweight fighter VERY fast - I see no reason that he wouldn't connect.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Tyson.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

How will anyone know that,,,,,I better question is who win out of spiderman and wolverine or something


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

****ers from MT are over it seems..


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

offo said:


> How will anyone know that,,,,,I better question is who win out of spiderman and wolverine or something


LOL:love:


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Bruce Lee...he was faster and the rules of boxing wouldnt apply


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

mr tyson would not stand a chance..lee way to quick,,would just do a round house to the head and lean over him and say "so you think you can fight,ha ha "


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

tyson can't kick he'd be literally banged the hell out of my bruce lee's style.i cant believe some people have actually voted for tyson.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tyson knows only one style... bruce would keep a distance and pick him off bit by bit.

ok, new one.... what would win, a giant squid or a great white shark?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

offo said:


> How will anyone know that,,,,,I better question is who win out of spiderman and wolverine or something


concur. But spidey obviously! he has spider sense!!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> tyson can't kick he'd be literally banged the hell out of my bruce lee's style.i cant believe some people have actually voted for tyson.


Agree 100% he literally wouldnt know what had hit him!

Lee prob faced much tougher competition than tyson, people as big as tyson but 10 times quicker that could do more than just throw a good punch


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I know who'd my money would be on in a corner...lol....but with some space Id have thought Lee, he'd just knacker Tyson out


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,

Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.

In real fights even between skilled martial artists, no one fights like TV bruce lee, Jackie Chan with all that kung fu rubbish etc etc.

Watch UFC or cage fighting, that is as closet to real world fighting on the street that you will see, most of them are skilled martial artists but do you see them doing any of that Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee film sh1t??? No because it doesn't work in the real world.

If that was the case surely we would see Jet Li be crowned next UFC champ lol!

And Tyson was fast as fcuk and I doubt Bruce Lee would have even had the power to put him down lol.

Anyone who is a trained fighter or has actually had real fights in real life would know this. PMSL


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


AMEN

Very well put, reps for life


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I agree with jw007 here.

Initially I thought BL hands down. However, one must accept that all we ever saw of him fighting was on film. This is specially choreographed and therefore is not real.

Maybe BL would be too quick for MT but I bet it would only take one punch and the 10 stone chinaman would be flat out.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i agree with jw007 tyson would batter him hands down imo


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

if you remember, Bruce was able to beat a huge 'pat roach looking mutha fooker' of a bloke with a broken bottle. After he floored him he jumped on him and crushed him in his slippers whilst looking like he was a passing a mammoth turd!

Now that is hard!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


Exactly, you wrote what I couldn't be ****d to..


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


Who says Bruce Lee wasn't able to fight? You admit that most UFC fighters are skilled martial artists, so why would Bruce Lee be unable to adapt? Because he didn't in his movies? He wasn't born a film star...

Lee, I have no doubt, would have had a damn strong punch. I don't care how strong the punch is or isn't, if someone like Bruce Lee hits you in the throat for example you're going down. Doesn't always take brute strength to put someone on their ****.

Why would Jet Li go in to Cage Fighting or UFC and end up looking like he'd been dragged by his face for 10 miles when he can make (mostly ****) movies and earn $$$ 

Bruce Lee would have murdered Jet Li btw


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you're just ****ing in the wind lil boys. ure talking about ufc? tyson has ground? tyson has kicks? shut the hell up. you dont know what your talking about.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of the things bruce lee could do:

Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.[47]

Lee could spring a 235lb opponent 15 feet away with a 1 inch punch.[46]

Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film at 24fps, so many scenes were shot in 32fps to put Lee in slow motion. Normally martial arts films are sped up.[48][49][50]

In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.[51]

Lee could perform push ups using only his thumbs[39][46]

Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.[45]

Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.[39]

Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger[46][52][39][46]

Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.[53]

From a standing position, Lee could hold a 125lb barbell straight out. [45][39]

Lee could break wooden boards six inches thick.[54]

Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-pound punching bag[45][55]

Lee could cause a 300-lb bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick.[46]

In a move that has been dubbed "Dragon Flag", Lee could perform leg lifts with only his shoulder blades resting on the edge of a bench and suspend his legs and torso perfectly horizontal midair. [56]

Lee could thrust his fingers through unopened steel cans of Coca-Cola, at a time before cans were made of the softer aluminum metal.[57]

Lee would use one finger to leave dramatic indentations on pine wood.[57]


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm really sorry but all I could think of when reading that lot was this stuff...

Guns don't kill people. Chuck Norris kills People.

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.

Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.

The chief export of Chuck Norris is Pain.

Chuck Norris has two speeds. Walk, and Kill.

The leading causes of death in the United States are: 1. Heart Disease 2. Chuck Norris 3. Cancer

Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting.... CHUCK NORRIS GOES KILLING

Back to the thread :lol:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

God said "Let there be light"

Chuck Norris said "Say please"


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you're just ****ing in the wind lil boys. ure talking about ufc? tyson has ground? tyson has kicks? shut the hell up. you dont know what your talking about.


No need to be insulting, stick to ruining yourself with drugs mate.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

who cares,as the black guy in enter the dragon says-bull**** mr han man i,ll be too busy looking goood!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you're just ****ing in the wind lil boys. ure talking about ufc? tyson has ground? tyson has kicks? shut the hell up. you dont know what your talking about.


This is all people's opinion mate, its all guess work.

IMO agression plays a major part in any fight, ability and strength come second to agression.

Tyson was a professional fighter, agression was his business. He was an animal.

Bruce Lee was for the best part an Actor.

Enough said in my book.


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Bruce lee as i hear mike tyson doesnt like chinese food.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

are all you people saying bruce a little bit retarded he was like 9st tysons neck was probably as big as lee's waist and tyson was a world champion boxer lee was a ACTOR, the people you see him fight in enter the dragon are actors there not really fighting so what are you basin your argument on ? whilst on the other hand tyson knocked the **** out of some of the best punchers in the world


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think a better thread would be who is the toughest type of fighter in the world??

Could be MMA, could be Boxer, Wrestler (and dont laugh cos a 7 foot 400lb dude is still gonna be tough) Hell maybe even a sumo wrestler !! Who knows


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Tyson would have battered Bruce IMO


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> are all you people saying bruce a little bit retarded he was like 9st tysons neck was probably as big as lee's waist and tyson was a world champion boxer lee was a ACTOR, the people you see him fight in enter the dragon are actors there not really fighting so what are you basin your argument on ? whilst on the other hand tyson knocked the **** out of some of the best punchers in the world


[email protected] - you seem to think that Bruce Lee was only an Actor. Couldn't be further from the truth. He also developed a Martial Art while he wasn't sat in his trailer having his make up done.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Chuck Norris would kick both their asses at the same time


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> [email protected] - you seem to think that Bruce Lee was only an Actor. Couldn't be further from the truth. He also developed a Martial Art while he wasn't sat in his trailer having his make up done.


I agree... bruce lee was one of the greatest Martial Artists ever, that fact that he became an actor was to show the world how good he was!... Bruce lee would be able to throw tyson around for fun! that dosen't mean that if tyson where to land a punch that lee wouldn't be knocked out! its whoever gets the first move in will win it! - but my money would be on bruce lee.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Shorty, loving your avatar dude.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> This is all people's opinion mate, its all guess work.
> 
> IMO agression plays a major part in any fight, ability and strength come second to agression.
> 
> ...


he runs in angry,roundhouse kick,dead..self control comes first in EVERY book.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

bruce lee is completley unproven as a fighter. he was good at marketing what is basicly wing chung with 1 or 2 changes as his own martial. i dont know what your basing bruce lee as a good fighter on. at fighting a 13th centure japanese soilder im sure he would be good but not a world champion boxer who is twice his size and used to taking blows far harder then lee could inflict


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> he runs in angry,roundhouse kick,dead..self control comes first in EVERY book.


 :lol: I would pay to see Tyson killed by ONE kick :lol:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i havent perfected my 'ressurection' machine yet..but i'm pretty sure a kick from me would kill that pussy..dnt tell him i said that..we're friends.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> he runs in angry,roundhouse kick,dead..self control comes first in EVERY book.


Ok i should have put controlled agression, which is what Tyson had.

Round house kick ?? Are you serious ? You can see them coming a mile off. Never seen anyone killed from one


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bruce lee would do a one inch punch on him lol, after bruce lee had shattered both of tysons knees with his devastating kicking powwer he would knock him out before he hit the ground!!! ok if not bruce lee how about a crazy ass shaolin monk vs tyson??


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Ok i should have put controlled agression, which is what Tyson had.
> 
> Round house kick ?? Are you serious ? You can see them coming a mile off. Never seen anyone killed from one


Since when was biting someone's ear off or rape classed as controlled aggression???


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Since when was biting someone's ear off or rape classed as controlled aggression???


Thats why i put HAD. He HAD that controlled agression, then apparently lost it.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Fedor Emelianko would own them both! On the mat or stand up punching battle... Tyson is a thug and bruce lee was awesome his day but neither match todays generation or MMA fighter, just check out a the kung fu grand master on youtube that has a amature mma guy take him on. The grand master gets flogged in seconds, made me PMSL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


you obviously dont know that much about Bruce Lee  In a real world fight Lee would win hands down, he advocated in a "live" fight, with no rules doing whatever to get the upper hand whether that be biting, eye gouging, anything nessasary.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I feel a long thread coming on


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> bruce lee is completley unproven as a fighter. he was good at marketing what is basicly wing chung with 1 or 2 changes as his own martial. i dont know what your basing bruce lee as a good fighter on. at fighting a 13th centure japanese soilder im sure he would be good but not a world champion boxer who is twice his size and used to taking blows far harder then lee could inflict


lol his "art" shouldnt even be called that, it was just a philosophy he had developed which was to take the good elements of various systems and eliminate the bad or useless parts and make it your own style, essentially a lot like MMA.

Its a pretty much pointless argument to be honest, I do stray more towards Lee as I personally feel he was an incredible person.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I saw rod hull and emu on the telly once. Wow, what a combination, they had style, grace and sheer brute force. They would have mashed Bruce Lee, Tyson and the cage fighters.

Unfortunately, Rod found out one day he had a loose roof tile when he stood on it and that was the end of him. I would not be suprised if steroids played a part!

RIP


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i just love tyson because he wanted to fight a gorilla

"I paid a worker at New York's zoo to re-open it just for me and Robin. When we got to the gorilla cage there was 1 big silverback gorilla there just bullying all the other gorillas. They were so powerful but their eyes were like an innocent infant. I offered the attendant $10,000 to open the cage and let smash that silverback's snotbox! He declined."

Ben


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

to be honest i have managed to put down two people who do kung fu on 2 seperate occasions, and I aint hard or anything but like they had this stance and like i dunno they...just didnt know how to react to unpredictiblity...My cousins boy friend is an instructor and took down 8 guys using kung fu so yeah... unknown i think...People who wrestle proper wrestling not WcW or something are hte really bad guys htey get u down in a second no matter how big or strong u are.... i have seen spiderman and wolverine fight in a cartoon....was interesting none won,,,,, the hob goblin ruined it...

spiderman wanted to join the x men but was denied cuz he wasn't born a mutant.....fachism i know.......


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

a gorilla would of killed tyson cuz of sheer muscle mass alone.......this thread reminded me of. Who's the coolest james bond or jason bourne (bourne identity)anyone seen the 3rd film yet? i really wanna se the other 2 films are class


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

offo said:


> a gorilla would of killed tyson cuz of sheer muscle mass alone.......this thread reminded me of. Who's the coolest james bond or jason bourne (bourne identity)anyone seen the 3rd film yet? i really wanna se the other 2 films are class


Thanks for 2 extremely random posts Offo, Bond obviously and always will be


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

Tyson, he was a beast in his prime, he would knock Lee out with his street fighting ways (as he was a street fighter before boxing)


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

it would be a good fight, but i think that the "dirty" fighter would win, the one prepared to use his knees, forehead etc. In a streetfight there are no rules.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

A51M said:


> it would be a good fight, but i think that the "dirty" fighter would win, the one prepared to use his knees, forehead etc. In a streetfight there are no rules.


Actually there is one rule:

Rule 1. There are no rules!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> you obviously dont know that much about Bruce Lee  In a real world fight Lee would win hands down, he advocated in a "live" fight, with no rules doing whatever to get the upper hand whether that be biting, eye gouging, anything nessasary.


Clearly you know absolutely nothing about fighting


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Clearly you know absolutely nothing about fighting


apperently not


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

bruce lee all the way just coz tyson is big and can box dont mean **** against the speed and counter moves of a jeet kune do master


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

thats just like asking who would win out of a boxer and a thai/kick boxer there is no doubt that the thai/kick boxer would win the boxer would not get near the thai/kick boxer because of the use of feet, could just stand at distance and take his legs apart you cant fight with out legs. ufc anyone???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

so all chuck liddells (kick boxer) knockouts come from kicks then do they???? I think not.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This is a funny thread, those who know about MMA and those who think they do.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

i have watched endless fights, I watched a heavy weight boxer try and take on a heavy weight mma fighter the boxer didnt last 1 round due to the fact that his legs couldnt hold him after they had the life kicked out of them.

You give some one a rather nice thigh kick and see how long they can stand on it for, I tell you no I guarantee if someone hit tyson with a thumping thigh kick he would have feel to the canvas like a girl.

If you follow mma this has been proven as tyson is now training in an mma camp so that his ground ahd leg game improve, if your legs aint trained to cops those sorta hits the first one or two you get its all over!


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Tyson would wrap up Bruce Lee in a fortune cookie shaped package.


----------



## eazzywaz (Aug 29, 2007)

tyson.

if he hit bruce lee once he would be on his ****.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd go for Bruce.

Bruce is too quick for Mike. Mike was an unbelievable fighter, but even he wouldn't keep up with the pace of Bruce. That 1'' punch would fcuk him up.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

its brucey all the way!


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

bruce lee all the way


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

TypeR said:


> i just love tyson because he wanted to fight a gorilla
> 
> "I paid a worker at New York's zoo to re-open it just for me and Robin. When we got to the gorilla cage there was 1 big silverback gorilla there just bullying all the other gorillas. They were so powerful but their eyes were like an innocent infant. I offered the attendant $10,000 to open the cage and let smash that silverback's snotbox! He declined."
> 
> Ben


tyson wanted to fight a gorilla? 

Hahaha pmsl...tyson wouldve been ripped to pieces, probably have his arms pulled out of their sockets and ripped off his body and then skull smashed into the ground.

Did he really say that? What a fool.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


AGREE!!

The ones that vote Bruce Lee dont know what fighting is about! They just watch it on hollywood movies!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jimbo said:


> AGREE!!
> 
> The ones that vote Bruce Lee dont know what fighting is about! They just watch it on hollywood movies!


ahahahaa   cheers for the comedy this early in the morning


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Did people here know that Tyson is fighting Cro-Cop soon?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Stanco said:


> Some of the things bruce lee could do:
> 
> Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.[47]
> 
> ...


LOL yeah but what about Richie MCcaw???

ALL BLACKS Captain & No. 7 Richie McCaw is so tuff that:

When Richie McCaw does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up; he's

pushing the Earth down.

When Richie McCaw goes swimming he doesn't get wet, the water gets

Richie McCawed.

When the Bogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for

Richie McCaw.

Richie McCaw counted to infinity - twice.

Richie McCaw invented every colour. Except pink. Tom Cruise invented

pink.

Richie McCaw's hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

Richie McCaw gave Mona Lisa that smile.

Richie McCaw can slam a revolving door..

Some kids p*ss their name in the snow. Richie McCaw can p*ss his name

into concrete.

Richie McCaw's calendar goes straight from March 31st to April 2nd;

No-one fools Richie McCaw.

Richie McCaw can speak Braille.

Richie McCaw's tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried. Ever.

Superman owns a pair of Richie McCaw pyjamas.

Richie McCaw owns the greatest Poker Face of all-time. It helped him

win the 1993 World Series of Poker despite him holding just a Joker, a

Get out of Jail Free Monopoly card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a

green #4 card from the game Uno.

Richie McCaw sleeps with a night light. Not because Richie McCaw is

afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Richie McCaw.

Once a cobra bit Richie McCaw's leg. After five days of excruciating

pain, the cobra died.

Richie McCaw divides by zero.

When Richie McCaw exercises, the machine gets stronger.

Richie McCaw doesn't use pickup lines, he simply says, "Now".

Richie McCaw sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and

unparalleled rugby ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalised,

Richie spear-tackled the devil and took his soul back. The devil, who

appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it

coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.

Richie McCaw can kill two stones with one bird.

Richie McCaw once devoured a whole wheel-barrow full of clay to prove to

a friend that the expression "Sh**ing bricks" wasn't just a figure of

speech.

The only time Richie McCaw was wrong was when he thought he had made a

mistake


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Reps for that DB, it crack me up dude


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

COLINSRI said:


> Did people here know that Tyson is fighting Cro-Cop soon?


Are you serious?


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

COLINSRI said:


> Did people here know that Tyson is fighting Cro-Cop soon?


 really? there's nothing floating on net about this that i've seen, Tysons far too unfit just now and hasn't been sentenced yet


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

imo tyson would nail bruce but cro cop[ woulf fcucking muder tyson #(as long as hes not being **** like his last 2 fights)


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Tyson will be owned by mirko and so would Bruce Lee for that matter.

http://www.ultimate-fighter.ca/Forum/viewtopic.php?id=673


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

bruce lee wud knack any one too fast too strong 1 inch punch rules


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tyson would punch through Lee's guard...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bruce would be giving up way too much weight.

One hit from Mike would kill Bruce, that is if he contacted.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mike Tyson was a beast in his day.

Nice post megatron , repped.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would say if they was in the same time error no holds barred i would say lee all the ways as he was totally undefeatable, however if there was rules and regulations e.g in a boxing situation toe to toe i would say tyson but over all it would defo be bruce lee!


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha Tyson would have crushed Bruce Lee any day. Dude, check out old fighting clips of Tyson and tell me that a little asian could beat that monster, even if is superfast and has a great technique.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

In the day Mike was my favorite boxer.

Feroucious, he was the KO king.

Big professional guys crumbled in his wake.

I think he could kill with one punch.

He had the aggression like a pit bull.

Bruce would have to give up way too much weight.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

> lee all the ways as he was totally undefeatable,


 wat evidence do we have for that exactly??


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Either one of these guys would end both Lee and Tyson

http://www.slide.com/r/9k-Ceuh30T8G8KiiE5rOLv7M9gpsHh59


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ROFL I love that clip, midget fighting rules!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, that was sick.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Ive not looked right through this thread but they both had diffrent ways of fighting. Bruce Lee was small and fast. Tyson was big and powerfull.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXMAD said:


> Ive not looked right through this thread but they both had diffrent ways of fighting. Bruce Lee was small and fast. Tyson was big and powerfull.


Rarely in someones lifetime does such a moment of clarity reveal itself :blowme:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

megatron said:


> Rarely in someones lifetime does such a moment of clarity reveal itself :blowme:


What do you mean by this?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I mean that you are a real master of the obvious. I mean, if we were living in a country called "Obvious" you would be the emperor.


----------



## eazzywaz (Aug 29, 2007)

i cant belive a martial ARTS guy has more votes than a fighter in a vote about who would win a fight.

brucelee an actor.

mike tyson a fighter.

dont start with the

bruce lee v's chuck noris either

chuck would win.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

megatron said:


> I mean that you are a real master of the obvious. I mean, if we were living in a country called "Obvious" you would be the emperor.


Still not getting your point mate

My point is they were both diffrent fighters, you wouldnt put a MMA in the ring with a boxer


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXMAD said:


> Still not getting your point mate
> 
> My point is they were both diffrent fighters, you wouldnt put a MMA in the ring with a boxer


exactly, my point was that you made an obvious statement, Bruce lee is small and fast and Tyson large and powerful... I think everyone pretty much knews that from birth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MXMAD said:


> Ive not looked right through this thread but they both had diffrent ways of fighting. Bruce Lee was small and fast. Tyson was big and powerfull.


Tyson was fast too, check out the video again where he hits the heavybag.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i think that one of them would cripple bruce lee foor life whereaas im sure tyson could take a few kicks etc until he grabbed hold of lee and mashed him up


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

eazzywaz said:


> i cant belive a martial ARTS guy has more votes than a fighter in a vote about who would win a fight.
> 
> brucelee an actor.
> 
> ...


Cool. You seem to know a lot about Bruce Lee, would you care to give me a history lesson?


----------



## eazzywaz (Aug 29, 2007)

Cap said:


> Cool. You seem to know a lot about Bruce Lee, would you care to give me a history lesson?


no problem.

he made about 6 films, was no bad at what he done.

wouldn't win a fight against either of mike tyson or chuck noris.

anything else?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

eazzywaz said:


> no problem.
> 
> he made about 6 films, was no bad at what he done.
> 
> ...


Cheers for enlightening me Eazzywaz   Not quite wikipedia but I spose it will do

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Lee


----------



## eazzywaz (Aug 29, 2007)

Cap said:


> Cheers for enlightening me Eazzywaz   Not quite wikipedia but I spose it will do
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Lee


i could go as far as approx hight hair colour and POSSIABLY the continent he was born...


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

All very clever, but do you know how many fingers & toes he had?


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

To beat Tyson, Lee would have to use the 'art of fighting without fighting'.......in other words call him a few names and run as fast as he could. In fact he better do the insulting by phone as Tyson could outrun him and out fight him. No contest.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

This threads dragged on a bit.

Back to the midget fighting though:

Who would win, Tiny Tom or Pscarb?

both


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SCJP said:


> This threads dragged on a bit.
> 
> Back to the midget fighting though:
> 
> ...


Oh hell, you got me by surprise there, I was thinking one way, then I realized just what you did It caught me off guard.

Touche', that was funny.

Thanks for making me laugh.....


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't remember Bruce having a ground game? Thats how most boxers are beat in MMA, they get taken down, then game over in about 30 secs. The only point about MMA I have is that it actulaly favors the boxer:

The rules mean they have gloves and a good martial artist when fighting a boxer would want to smash the bones on the back of your hand when you clench your fists and put your hands up. (so the advantage is a non broken hand in the first 5 seconds).

The second advantage is no fine digit control (breaking fingars) but this just as the first point seems more aligned to Ninjitsu/jujitsu than Bruces stile.

I'm also sure in MMA your not alowed to punch the neck, because it often results in instant death and if done right always results in instant death. So this is number 3.

I wanted to make 5 points but I guess thats the lot. God knows who would win because we don't know how good Bruce was in a real fight. Presuming he was not against killing tyson though by stiking just under the adams apple it would be Lee. If Tyson was still standing after 20 secs and I was Lee I'd start running.

BTW Wolverine all the away he doesn't wear PJ's as a costume.


----------



## dementia (Jun 9, 2005)

I cant believe in the 21st century people still believe in all this Hong Kong Phooey bollocks, Bruce Lee was an actor and was very good at choreographed fight scenes. I suppose people believe he can jump over lamp posts and take out 20 men, and as for the 1 inch punch :rofl:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I * With his ancestral roots coming from Gwan'on in Seundak, Guangdong province of China (廣東順德均安, Guangdong Shunde Jun'An), a street in the village is named after him where his ancestral home is situated. The home is open for public access.

* *Bruce Lee was named TIME Magazine 's 100 Most Important People of the Century as one of the greatest heroes & icons, as an example of personal improvement through in part physical fitness, and among the most **influential martial artists** of the twentieth century.[1]*

* The 1993 film Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story claims to be a slightly fictionalized biographical film about Bruce Lee, few scenes are based on reality, however.

* On March 31, 2007 Bruce Lee was named as one of History's 100 Most Influential people, according to a Japanese national survey that was televised on NTV.[61]

* In 2001, LMF, a Cantonese hip-hop group in Hong Kong, released a popular song called "1127" as a tribute to Bruce Lee.

* In 2003, "Things Asian" wrote an article on the thirtieth anniversary of his death.[62]

** In 2004, UFC president Dana White credited Bruce Lee as the "father of mixed martial arts".[63]*

* In September 2004, a BBC story stated that the Herzegovinian city of Mostar was to honor Lee with a statue on the Spanish Square, as a symbol of solidarity. After many years of war and religious splits, Lee's figure is to commend his work: to successfully bridge culture gaps in the world. The statue, placed in the city park, was unveiled on November 26, 2005 (One day before the unveiling of the statue in Hong Kong, below).[64]

* In 2005, Lee was remembered in Hong Kong with a bronze statue to mark his sixty-fifth birthday. The bronze statue, unveiled on November 27, 2005, honored Lee as Chinese film's bright star of the century.[65]

* A Bruce Lee theme park with memorial statue and hall has been scheduled to be built in Shunde, China. It is expected to be complete in 2009.[66]

* * As of 2007, he is still considered by many martial artists and fans as the greatest **martial artist of all time.**[67]*

* On April 10, 2007 China's national broadcaster announced it has started filming a 40-part series on *martial arts icon* Bruce Lee. Xinhua News Agency said China Central Television started shooting "The Legend of Bruce Lee" over the weekend in Shunde in Guangdong province in southern China. Shunde is the ancestral home of Lee, who was born in San Francisco. It said the 50 million yuan (US$6.4 million; €4.8 million) production will also be filmed in Hong Kong and the United States, where Lee studied and launched his acting career. Chen Guokun, who plays Lee, said he has mixed feelings about playing the role of the icon, Xinhua reported. "I'm nervous and also excited, but I will do my best," Chen, who's also known as Chan Kwok-kwan, was quoted as saying. Chen, best known for appearing in the action comedy "Kung Fu Hustle," says Lee has been his role model since he was a child and that he has practiced kung fu for many years. The TV series, which is due to be aired in 2008, the year Beijing hosts the Olympic Games, appears to aimed at highlighting Chinese culture in the run up to the event.[68]

credit to wikiepedia


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

tyson would only hav to connect 1 punch and it would be over and i think the chances ov that are very high


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

matokane said:


> tyson would only hav to connect 1 punch and it would be over and i think the chances ov that are very high


Is that in between his drug habbits or drinking?

He's a has been! one of the greatest fighters ever born and he lost the plot!!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah but to be fair, Bruce Lee's dead :lol:

I think the point was one vs. the other at their peak.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh fcuk, I'm stupid, I always thought this thread was about a fcuk-up v a corpse.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

bruce lee was agreat martial artist - no question,

but seriously tho, tyson was fast and wouldve crushed lee, easily imo.

one hit lee would be sent flying, then the rest of the hits come!

it may take a while for tyson to get the hit but it would come, in the mean time im sure tyson could soak up the light taps lee would be handing out!


----------



## BIGA-D (Apr 17, 2008)

MIKE TYSON ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BIGA-D said:


> MIKE TYSON ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!


Did it take 6 months of pondering before you were happy to shout your answer out?

Did you press your buzzer now or in october 2007?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Tbh id say bruce lee imho he has too be the fittest man ever to live , hes a legend!

I agree with Stanco 

Bu then true tyson has a firece fcukin punch and hell knows what would happen if bruce got hit with it , + its quite a bad comparison the weight classes have a huge difference but bruce had some amount of power for the size of him 1inch punch?

Though chuck norris= [email protected] after bruce died he became a c0cky sob!

Bruce lee is a legend hands down, the fight would be interesting but i believe bruce lee could fight and fight like fcuk i believe!

lmfao i just noticed this has been bumped from 2007 lmfao wtf!


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

This is silly. I have admired Bruce Lee since I was a small boy and he's what got me in to martial arts (4th dan in TKD and 2nd dan in Shotokan) but isn't this why they have weight classes? Tyson was the best heavy weight boxer in the world and the best of all time. Yes Bruce would have been quicker but that doesn't count for much when Tyson lands a hand on him. Tyson would have out muscled him and destroyed him as he was nearly 100lbs heavier. Also Lee wasn't the best kicker in the business as he's primary martial art was wing chun so there is no way that anyone could stand toe to toe with Tyson at Lee's weight.


----------



## BIGA-D (Apr 17, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Did it take 6 months of pondering before you were happy to shout your answer out?
> 
> Did you press your buzzer now or in october 2007?


mad jokes!! waste!!


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hard to decide,

but i guess it would be anything goes so id have to choose tyson,

if he managed to get hold of bruce then wouldnt be a pritty sight!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

You have to remeber bruce lee worked as a chef before he was famous and the kitchen staff took a disliking to him so six of them tryed to jump up but he took them all out, none of that was rehe****d.

To be honest ive seen fights where the big heavier guy would get his **** kicked by someone smaller

Mike tyson was very good in his prime as a BOXER thats its nothing else, how would he block a kick??

Both were good at what they do


----------



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

BRUCE LEE WOULD WIN!!!!

TYSON WOULD ONLY WIN IF HE HAD A GUN :blowme: OOPS! hehe!

Bruce lee would force his fist into his throat before he could bite his ear off.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Tyson would win (in his prime), no-one ever knocked the guy down when he was in his prime, have you seen his earlier fights? The guy was like a rabid pitbull, came at you like a bull, no-one could stop him, no-one, you need to see his first 18 fights, he had a ridiculous 1st round knockout total, how could Bruce Lee defend against a 16 stone animal thats mentally derranged, his hunger and anger were huge, you just know Tyson would keep coming at him until he killed him, end of!


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Tyson would win (in his prime), no-one ever knocked the guy down when he was in his prime, have you seen his earlier fights? The guy was like a rabid pitbull, came at you like a bull, no-one could stop him, no-one, you need to see his first 18 fights, he had a ridiculous 1st round knockout total, how could Bruce Lee defend against a 16 stone animal thats mentally derranged, his hunger and anger were huge, you just know Tyson would keep coming at him until he killed him, end of!


Quite true tyson was crazy o.o'

Nothing short of killing him woulda stoped him >.> tho would be a "interesting" fight to see o.o


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

It would be a great fightt but dyosn would bang bruce lee.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

if there is ever a dull or quite moment and your with a group of mates this one always gets on peoples nerves i love it!

Ben


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TypeR said:


> if there is ever a dull or quite moment and your with a group of mates this one always gets on peoples nerves i love it!
> 
> Ben


or you could ask who would win in a fight out of Batman and James Bond.... mg:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> or you could ask who would win in a fight out of Batman and James Bond.... mg:


No contest

Adam West against Daniel Craig would be like Mark Brandon Read on Cheque Drops agaisnt Harry fcuking Potter on weed


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I still say Bruce Lee


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bruce lee hands down


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Er... Dont know if anyone noticed .Bruce Lee was an actor.if you believe all that taking on 20 blokes at once stuff, you must be deluded.Ok so Lee can kick, so what?Lee would get maybe one chance to kick Tyson, if that failed it would be over.Er... lets get this right.A 9 stone actor, making chicken noises, or one of the hardest hitters to have ever walked the planet? think about it for christs sake.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Patch said:


> Chuck Norris would kick both their asses at the same time


What about the squid?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure who would win but I think Tyson would bite off Bruce Lee's ears at some point.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ill go for tyson on the basis that he was a complete ****. I dont really know about boxing but my old man said tyson was a great technical boxer he was just a big strong fit bloke who was a complete ****!! im pretty sure i read tyson used to have street fights. I pressume where hes from its rough and weopns would have been involved.

I dont think bruce lee would be able to inflict much pain on tyson morally. tyson on the other hand would prob have no problem killing someone.

John cena or steve austin?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

imo Anderson Silva would have em both, prob at the same time :thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

impossible to say

but if we are to assume that both of them 'progressed' then I think a trained MMA mike tyson would be pretty damn good, considering bruce was basically doing a form of MMA himself he would have embraced the current sport with open arms, and tyson too as long as under the wing of a good coach,

too much weight difference

however a straight boxing tyson vs a MMA bruce then bruce would take him down and sub him - if we concur that bruce would be of the Sakurabe ilk in terms of skill

all pure guesswork

as for the tyson being a big puncher and someone like bruce not being able to kick??

go watch K1 - mighty mo vs Kaoklai Kaennorsing

and still stick with the 'old fashioned view' that a boxer can rely on his punch in anything - outside of boxing rules its a different world


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

lol ppl saying bruce lee only had speed and technique, he had so much strength as well. someone said he didnt have a strong kick?!

he could kick a bag weighing over 20 stones to the ceiling, one kick and tyson would be seriously hurt, bruce could just break tysons leg.

just cause he was 9-10 stone doesnt mean he couldnt take on bigger guys, bruce had hardy any fat on him just pure muscle.

second of all, to say he was just a film star is very untrue, fighting was his life, he was doing martial arts way before films. films was just for money to support him and his wife not to mention his martial arts school.

he won all tournaments entered all different styles of fighting including a 1958 Boxing Championship match against 3-time champion Gary Elms by knockout in the 3rd round.

Tyson was a good boxer but not the best cause he lacked technique, all the greatest fighters use technique to win. One more, thing he may have been half the size of top bodybuilders but most if not all the greats of Mr Olympia were influenced by bruce lee, quote from joe weider founder of Mr Olympia "the most defined body I've ever seen!". quote from Schwarzenegger "Bruce Lee had a very-I mean a very defined physique. He had very little body fat. I mean, he probably had one of the lowest body fat counts of any athlete. And I think that's why he looked so believable."

Case closed.


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

Would be no fight! if tyson managed 2 connect a punch lee would be down,no doubt.but i very much doubt he would.i would deff say lee 4 the win!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Le e

read the physical feats.im sure some are not true but if he can do half of those.....wow


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

tyson with ease IMO...


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Bruce Lee due to speed and his unarmed combat knowledge and style,,though it has to be said if tyson managed to corner him he would do some heavy damage for sure


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tyson would tear him up........tyson is a street fighter through and through.....most heavy weights have said that they would never fight him out of the ring in a no rules fight. His strength and savagery would make him hard to beat cos he is a skilled fighter as well.......and dont forget he was fast as lighting....I know bruce was fast but he could not deliver the same devestating power at speed......not without film trickery anyway


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

to end all the disagreeing, I would destroy them both and probally at the same time.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Train hard said:


> to end all the disagreeing, I would destroy them both and probally at the same time.


 would that be before or after breakfast


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you kidding me?? Mike Tyson would beat the sh1t out of old Bruce!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i think i've already replied to this but i had this conversation with a mate last week. he said tyson would win. for me, it would be bruce lee every day of the week.

he'd dodge and duck every one of tysons punches, jump onto tysons back like a monkey and leg lock his neck and snap it in one quick move. matrix style.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Train hard said:


> to end all the disagreeing, I would destroy them both and probally at the same time.


tut tut, you need to have at least 50 posts before making a comment like that... i'll let you off since you are also from the north east tho 

TBH i cannot believe people are actually debating this.... Bruce Lee simply wouldn't stand a chance, tyson has devastatting punching power and yes he will be able to hit him...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

to me that question is like watching that "britains hardest" program and asking who would win between Ian freeman and phil mitchell...


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

for bruce to beat tyson, you'd have to chain both tyson's hands together, blindfold him, heavily sedate him and even then probably give him a few million to take a dive!

i love it when people say stuff like 'bruce could kick a man in the head 54 times in one second'. no he couldn't. wake up!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll end this right now, plain and simple.

It's a well known fact that Chuck Norris is the hardest man alive.

Bruce Lee taught Chuck Norris. :thumb:


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Didn't I watch Buster Douglas beat Mike and evander beat him like he was a lilttle girl, Ali would spank Tyson Like he did Foreman in the Rumble, and Bruce Trained with Ali when he was developing Jeet Kune Do whilst learning other styles to go with the wing chun he had already learned with GrandMaster Yip Man. Bruce had many fights and was challenged on the set of Enter The Dragon because of his credentials many times.

It is true that in Enter the Dragon the film had to be slowed down because on watching the test reels you could not see bruces hands move! And without Bruce You would not have UFC/ mixed martial Arts because Jeet kune do was the 1st Mixed martial art incorperating all things that UFC / mixed guys hold dear!

In a nutshell Tyson would have swung for Bruce and if he connected on bruces chin he would win bruce would dance like ali (who he stole it from) took any close shots on his arms and low kicked tyson till he was able to jump on and choke him out pounding him with some elbows for good measure once he was out!

And by the way Chuck Norris won the US karate championship after training with bruce whilst bruce studied chucks karate to see what he could take from that!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Basically he was the most complete fighter there had ever been! Things have moved on since he died but there is NO WAY IN HELL that i would ever describe Tyson as complete, Bruno even landed a near knockout blow on him IN HIS PRIME for christs sake!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I stand by my decision, Bruce Lee all the way.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

This is stupid its so painfully obvious that mike tyson would win.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If your 7 years old, then you may not be mature enough to realise how much power a good heavyweight boxer can deliver.i can cos i used to do it.Most have no comprehension of what a well timed punch can do.Have you noticed the avatars of the lee fans? names like dragon,and quotes on avatars.The elavation to almost superhuman level and the mythology that has grown up around a mediocre ACTOR is pathetic.I was 11 when enter the dragon was released.i wasnt impressed then, still not now.So who would i rather fight? 16 stone of psycotic madman, or a 9 stone "waiter" who makes a noises like a choked chicken?....er..


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Lee was so fast at so many different fighting techneaks Tyson would'nt stand a chance.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> to me that question is like watching that "britains hardest" program and asking who would win between Ian freeman and phil mitchell...


:thumbup1:Ian freeman would kill Lee as well.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

equally most of you have no idea of how much power a proper kicker can put in, and equally how much of a fool a boxer can look on the ground against someone who knows submissions

its an impossible match up as - a fight - doesnt clarify rules

and are we assuming neither party has an addditonal training?

if so then

under boxing rules - tyson all day long - lee no chance

under Muay Thai rules - who knows - prob Lee on speed and kicks but if tagged game over

under MMA rules - have to go with lee as he studied submissions (his best 'rules' for me)

forget all the karate stuff as to be fair most karate guys cant kick for **** nor punch - on the whole that is -

but not having seent he actual skill level of Lee myself - only snippets and books then I assume that most people do massively hype him up (though he was very skilled from what I have seen) and so a lot gets added - but he WAS practicing MMA long before it was fashionable

tyson was a puncher - and thats it

and as for the Ian Freeman comment I agree its pointless but not a comparison as your comparing a very good MMA fighter against an actor who is a bit 'naughty'

but lets me honest, would Freeman have beaten Rickson Gracie or Sakuraba ?? who are half his size at least but yet wizards on the ground - Freeman would have beaten tyson - as hed take him down and then either Gnp or sub him - and easily too

no doubting the power of heavyweight boxers punches - to do so is foolish BUT something most boxers have trouble grasping until they try it, is that kicking and especially groundwork/wresling is a whole new world


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

to say certain people beat tyson is off really as someone mentioned it must be there peak you think of

and tyson was unstopable in his peak and a boxer doesnt just punch they guard well and move well on there feet

tbh its a silly thread but for example what did bruce lee weigh? i would think maybe 2-4 stone lighter than tyson so tyson stature and power would be diffulcult no matter how good you are, in his peak 1 punch connected was game over


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

people should do some 'homework' mr lee did infact fight a 'top' heavyweight boxer, both at the peak of their trades, and after about 2 minutes, the boxer could no longer stand due to mr lee's constant leg kicks.............. only my opinion


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

everyone is assuming also its a 'boxing rules' fight

anyone ever watch the early UFCs?? lol

boxers (who have only boxed) struggle when

a) getting kicked in the leg

B) being taken down and submitted

mr tyson

never did muay thai, never did BJJ or sub wrestling

so in my opinion would struggle in anything other than a queensbury rules fight


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tyson would destroy BL, and i love BL

Don't wanna bore you but i was a boxer :sleeping: for a few years, not brilliant but a decent boxer with a amateur record of W12 L4, I boxed for 5 years, it was 2 years before my first Am fight.

After I'd finished and went on my booze and birds rampage for a few years, I started TKD, now after only 4 weeks I went to a different class with a few black belts in, one was a real flashy git about same size as me, had been tkd since about 5 years old and was now about 25, was a 3rd Dan, I had been doing it for 4 weeks and hadn't done boxing for around 4 years

This guy was light sparring with me and been real fly so I smacked him on the nose and made his nose bleed, he was fuming, later after a brief exchange we agreed to carry on when the instructors had gone home, my mate who was a black belt as well agreed to ref (as he was allowed to lock up)

I beat him and tbh it was easy, my hand speed and movement even after such a long break were far superior to him, his kicks whilst seeming fast weren't to someone used to opponents with quick hand speed, it takes far longer to throw a kick than a punch plus ring guile is very important fighting in a ring, anyway he was never in a rush to spar with me again after this  I don't know if this prooves anything but imho all the fancy kicks etc don't really cut the mustard when it comes down to it, its the hands that do the damage in real life. I did continue TKD for a few years, and KB after that, learnt all the fancy kicks etc, and still believe hand speed is more important than anything.

Tyson would of slaughtered Lee, no doubt, some of you have no idea how hard a pro boxer hits, never mind a heavyweight like Tyson.

I do admit I'm not sure about the groundwork and all that as it wasn't really around then as MMA was just in its infancy but even if 60kg bruce got Tyson to floor, would he really be able to keep a 100kg brute of a man down, I doubt it, no contest.

Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Hard to say because lee was one quick little dude and he had a lot of power with it. I think that tyson would have a hard job trying to land one on him but if he did land a coma punch on him then that would be the end of lee. Hold that one!!


----------



## johnboyyy (Oct 30, 2008)

tyson. he got the street fighter factor, along with killer instinct. if tyson landed one punch he would put lee to sleep for a week


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

im a bruce lee fan and i always respected tyson when i was younger until he went down hill but tbh i think if tyson landed a punch not only would he knock lee out but he would probally break his neck.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i think bruce had a better fighting ****nal but tyson has the ability to tear him a new ****hole with his pure animal instincts.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

bruce lee mastered every style there was, hed be far to quick 4 tyson, and if u have boxed, how hard is it to land cleanly on a boxer 3 stone smaller than u, its not easy, although if u did land it would probably be lights out 4 the small guy,

tyson was actually a small heavyweight in comparison to his opponants, especially in height, this worked to his advantage as it enabeled great speed and accuracy

0ne inch punch


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Bruce Lee study panantukan, kali, Dumog, boxing, jujitsu, wing chun, fencing (jkd)and the list goes on. Non of this water down rubbish like tae kwon do. Tyson real hard guy but limited. Kick to knee 4lb of pressure and bang on the floor. Welcome to ground fighting, tyson in trouble. Any way Bruce would spook his ass if Tyson won which i doubt.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

He could bicep curl 36kg for three sets of eight at 9 stone. That seems impressive. I can only do 18kg for three sets and i'm 10.5 stone.

I think bruce lee would beat tyson because of agility alone.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Tyson would destroy BL, and i love BL
> 
> Don't wanna bore you but i was a boxer :sleeping: for a few years, not brilliant but a decent boxer with a amateur record of W12 L4, I boxed for 5 years, it was 2 years before my first Am fight.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.We had loads of martial arts guys . cometo our gym over the years(few Body builders too)Our guvnor used to get me to spar with em first, as being older and only 12stone, wouldnt take the ****.

If however on ocassions, they decided to try and have a tear up,A couple of well placed rib shots, would always slow em down.we had a few black belt types who frankly couldnt punch themselves out of a paper bag(wet one at that)firstly most of the stance they use is not conducive to punching correctly.A proper punch begins at the feet, and travels upwards through the legs as the hips turn, and the weight istranfered to the front foot,whilst the body rotates.Standing on one foot,making like a crane, dont cut it!I used to spar with a young pro, who was 4 stone ligher than me.many a time he had me doubled over, with rib shots, let lone head shots.he could put together a combination of 4/6 shots that would destroy anyone near his weight.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> bruce lee mastered every style there was, hed be far to quick 4 tyson, and if u have boxed, how hard is it to land cleanly on a boxer 3 stone smaller than u, its not easy, although if u did land it would probably be lights out 4 the small guy,
> 
> tyson was actually a small heavyweight in comparison to his opponants, especially in height, this worked to his advantage as it enabeled great speed and accuracy
> 
> 0ne inch punch


more like one inch push


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

every one knows if u havent boxd, u could be the hardest baddest street fighter there is but it wont really make a difference if u havent learnt the boxing fundamentals,(in the ring obviously, in the pub carpark maybe not) but then if a boxer walked into a mma gym with no mma xperience he would also be given a bit of a lesson,

as far as wear the punch is delivered from, the leg,the twist and what not, im pretty sure mma guys know this aswell

but this isnt a thread about whether bodybuilders or mma guys r tougher than boxers


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> every one knows if u havent boxd, u could be the hardest baddest street fighter there is but it wont really make a difference if u havent learnt the boxing fundamentals,(in the ring obviously, in the pub carpark maybe not) but then if a boxer walked into a mma gym with no mma xperience he would also be given a bit of a lesson,
> 
> as far as wear the punch is delivered from, the leg,the twist and what not, im pretty sure mma guys know this aswell
> 
> but this isnt a thread about whether bodybuilders or mma guys r tougher than boxers


 Bang on mate rep for you


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> every one knows if u havent boxd, u could be the hardest baddest street fighter there is but it wont really make a difference if u havent learnt the boxing fundamentals,(in the ring obviously, in the pub carpark maybe not) but then if a boxer walked into a mma gym with no mma xperience he would also be given a bit of a lesson,
> 
> as far as wear the punch is delivered from, the leg,the twist and what not, im pretty sure mma guys know this aswell
> 
> but this isnt a thread about whether bodybuilders or mma guys r tougher than boxers


where did i say about whos toughest?we are not talking about mma. Its about a boxer and a martial arts exponent.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> He could bicep curl 36kg for three sets of eight at 9 stone. That seems impressive. I can only do 18kg for three sets and i'm 10.5 stone.
> 
> I think bruce lee would beat tyson because of agility alone.


So using your logic A ballet dancer(very agile) would also beat tyson? Sincw when has bicep strength been an indicator of fighting ability?


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

I cant wait to listen to the conversation in twenty years time when some person says

" who was the best bodybuilder Arnold or Phil Heath " and someone with limited Knowledge says " Dont be stupid' Arnold was just an Actor !". And for the record my avatar has nothing to do with Bruce Lee and boxing is the only sport I have ever followed! Tyson was great in his day! Bruce even embraced Bodybuilding and dont dismiss he did fight some heavyweight boxers! somebody google/ youtube Bill Superfoot Wallace and watch him in the ring! If you can be a good boxer and good kicker (and the last time I checked the legs are stronger than the arms), and also good on the ground then you are better tooled up than a karate guy or a judo guy or a boxer! No matter what your weight! I watched Roy Jones Jnr win a world title at middle weight, super middle weight, light heavy weight and even Heavy weight and I also watched him lose, light doesnt mean lose!


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

essexboy said:


> where did i say about whos toughest?we are not talking about mma. Its about a boxer and a martial arts exponent.


 MMA= mixed MARTAL ARTS. Bruce Lee was the creator of mixed martal arts. Roll on


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree Brucie was indeed one of the first mixed martial artists who incidently loved western boxing and trained quite extensively in it. First off they are several weight classes apart, secondly there is little if any footage of Brucies real fights (by that I mean the challenge matches he was reputed to have fought) to make an educated stab in the dark using statistics. Legend or not, on screen fighting isnt real, its carefully coreographed for maximum visual effect in order to put bums on cinema seats.

Yes Brucie was quick and could throw high round kicks at lighting speed, the question is would Tyson feel them? Weve all seen him take serious blows and keep coming forward. That said Brucies lightning speed could easily penetrate Tysons gaurd to strike vital points such as the knees, eyes and throat, it wouldnt need to be that hard to disable him long enough to get a choke hold on,

Yes Brucie could grapple, according to Linda Lee in an interview Brucie won the legendary "******" challenge fight with a submission hold.

That said Tyson could certainly punch, it would only take one right hand from him to a man of Brucies size to finish it.

I see most people voted for Brucie, after all he was a screen hero and a martial arts legend who was immortalised by chinese superstition and his unfortunate death. Where as Tyson is a bad loser and a convicted rapist, no contest in that respect. But Im afraid the reality is we will NEVER know.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Damo j said:


> MMA= mixed MARTAL ARTS. Bruce Lee was the creator of mixed martal arts. Roll on


Ok if this is true how come we never saw him on the floor?


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ok if this is true how come we never saw him on the floor?


 We only ever saw him in films, and there were some groundfighting scenes, Enter the Dragon for example. In The Tao of Yeet Kune Do he covers a range of grappling moves and defenses and stresses thier importance in fighting, exactly how much he trained on grappling isnt known. I dont have the book to hand so I cant give any specifics.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ok if this is true how come we never saw him on the floor?


I can't believe you just asked that! LOL

GOOGLE!

He was a martial artists way way before any tv work that led to 5 films!

Check out his boyhood master Yip Man! There are paople still alive who studied with him and also people who studied with bruce before any film or tv!

Dan Inosanto! Jerry Poteet!

Also heres a question 'Who would win out of Royce Gracie or Tyson' if you say Royce then we have our answer to this thread! And if you dont know who he is Google!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll leave you all to argue the toss.... as seems a lot of people are comparing their experience with TKD< karate or other 'non fighting arts' or blackbelts which frankly count for nothing

one dimensional heavyweight boxer in an mma fight - he has only 1 weapon to win - the punch

MMA - can punch, kick, knee, elbow and submit

you do the Math

and this is from experience

having fought and trained with some of the best fighters in the world I have a reaonable idea - in MMA, muay thai and world champion (WBC, IBF and WBA 'international' rules boxers)

I doubt there is anyone in the top 10 of every weight division in the UFC who wouldnt beat tyson to be honest - unless they were crazy enough to just stand and trade punches only -

your living in the dark ages if you serious think that a boxer is the most complete or 'toughest' fighter out there....


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

adlewar said:


> people should do some 'homework' mr lee did infact fight a 'top' heavyweight boxer, both at the peak of their trades, and after about 2 minutes, the boxer could no longer stand due to mr lee's constant leg kicks.............. only my opinion


Call me a synic mate, but i honestly believe that is bullsh1t. Please feel free to prove me wrong though by providing some kind of evidence proving that this event did actually take place.

To me, it's a lot like the whole kimbo affair. Fighting bums in his back yard, he's a fcuking legend, but put him in against a serious fighter and he gets found out.

To be the greatest fighter, or even just to be the greatest martial arts fighter, you have to PROVE IT IN THE RING. Tyson proved he was the best boxer for a good few years.

If we were talking about the greatest martial arts fighter, i wouldn't even consider Bruce Lee. Ultimately, you are judged by what you do in the ring. Benny Urquidez would be high on my list:

"The Jet's" professional fighting record stands at 200 plus wins and Zero (0) losses, his accomplished World Title Defense Record Stands at 63 wins and zero (0) losses, with "57 knockouts". Unprecedented in ring history, Benny "The Jet" is the only fighter to have retained Six World Championships in five weight divisions for 24 consecutive years. Coming out of retirement in 1993 at the age of 42, he again demonstrated his unique fighting style, defeating Yoshihisa Tagami the 25-year-old Japanese World Welterweight Champion to win the World Light Middle Weight Championship. "The Jet" is the longest reigning World Champion of all Professional Sports in history.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

benny was pretty good

but 200 odd fights is kinda standard for most thai fighters and that will be at a much better standard than bennys 'world' champ fights - he lost to a cpl of thais - and they were judged no contests as he couldnt handle the knees and clinchwork - he was a karate fighter who moved onto kickboxing (and had a cpl of low kick rules fights)

someone like Rajasak sor Vorapin...300 fights and never been KO'd - 3 time Raja champion (a far more worthy belt than an american kickboxing org)

or any number of other thais who were muay thai champs and international boxing champs or at least top 2 or 3

such as Veerapol, Somrack etc

there is soo many its pointless listing

..am going off topic as it was tyson vs lee..... but hey - I do get what your trying to say about proving it and its a moot point as they were different weights, and did different sports

bit like comparing Beckham and Wilkinson

in fact thats a much closer match than tyson vs lee


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> where did i say about whos toughest?we are not talking about mma. Its about a boxer and a martial arts exponent.


i may have read your post wrong, but u said we had a few martial arts guys come into your gym(a few bodybuilders to) and they was basically given kittens by u and whoever else in sparring, well thats because the bodybuilders and martial arts guys were sparring under the ........

*Marquess of Queensberry** rules *

*
*

i remember tyson being called out by bob sapp (who is a sapp in my book)

and tyson said he would fight him there n then if it was under the marquess of queensbury rules, didnt mention fighting him under mma rules though

mma is a mixture of different fighting tecniques, bruce lee mastered various fighting tecniques


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Standing on one foot,making like a crane, dont cut it!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Them guys are ace:laugh:

I can't believe anyone in there right mind would think bruce would beat tyson, as for the guy who mentioned the grappling :lol: 60Kg against 100Kg and Tyson was one fast mofo ppl, Bruce would of never come across anyone like Tyson, the man was fast, powerful and psychomg:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Them guys are ace:laugh:
> 
> I can't believe anyone in there right mind would think bruce would beat tyson, as for the guy who mentioned the grappling :lol: 60Kg against 100Kg and Tyson was one fast mofo ppl, Bruce would of never come across anyone like Tyson, the man was fast, powerful and psychomg:


ok mate

2 england rugby internationals - both who weigh over 100kg and wrestle as part of warm up - pro athletes ? youd think they could both handle a guy less than 60kg??

well they came to an mma gym and both got slammed and thrown all over the place - they even laughed at first thinking it wouldnt be fair (i.e for the little bloke) - couldnt touch him...was quite amusing..... they both have returned too for more

really some people have blinkers on and consider anyone outside of 'western boxing' to be some sort of local town hall blackbelt karate club who cant fight for crap

seriously watch the early UFCs and see what happens when a boxer fights a grappler - its embarrasing to say the least

same happens in K1 when the boxer gets his legs kicked to ****e...

go watch some proper muay thai or K1 and see how it works in the big wide world outside of 'punches only' as its a scary place

now Im not knocking boxing at all as I have respect for anyone who fights and the punches are good and strong, but really its not the 'ultimate discipline'

and most decent boxers these days respect that fact, david haye for example, who does a bit of BJJ too and often watching MMA, even wants to try it after his pro days are over, Julius francis had a shot too - not the best ever but someone who knows what the heavyweight boxing game is about - and certainly knows the limits of where the queensbury rules are when facing someone who has more tools than you...


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

standing on one leg doin the crane, oh yes the art pefected by the warrior ralph macchio, the teen actor who had no fiughting xperience whatsoever, i beg your pardon, he had a fight with not bein able to grow body hair at the age of 36:lol:


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Excellent post mate. You seem to know your sh1t.

I'm not a massive follower of martial arts, but it seems to me that Tyson could claim to have been the best boxer on the planet at one time cos for a decade (barring the douglas fight) he demolished every heavyweight boxer of note in the world. He proved this in the ring.

Could Bruce Lee have claimed to be the best martial arts fighter in the world at any time? I'd say definitely NO! I just gave Urquidez as one example of someone who proved himself a great fighter in the ring against credible opponents. You've listed a couple more world class fighters who've done this also.

You say it's like comparing Beckham to Wilkinson, but at least both of them are world class in their particular sport with a proven record against the best club and international teams in the world.

The crux of my argument is that as (i think i'm correct in saying) Bruce Lee never entered a single martial arts tournament in his life, and never defeated anyone of any note in the ring, his actual fighting ability must be called into question.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

also to add to this, i watched this program called survival series, had all types of athletes from uk and america having to wrestle with a african tribe who were experts in this field.

one guy he was huge, was a fireman/bodybuilder from London, he used brute force to take them out but it only got him so far and was taken out by a guy half the size of him, technique wins.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruce Lee died in 1973 before a lot of posters in this thread were born lol, who says the big guy allways wins...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> ok mate
> 
> 2 england rugby internationals - both who weigh over 100kg and wrestle as part of warm up - pro athletes ? youd think they could both handle a guy less than 60kg??
> 
> ...


But mate............ I was a boxer for 5 years, tkd for 7 years and KB for 2 years, so Its not an uneducated guess, we all have opinions and its just mine:thumbup1: The best and fastest tools are the hands imo, Pele Reid was a decent mma guy (think he won an early clash of the titans) when i was around who tried boxing, wasn't bad but didn't have the chin for it and wasn't as dominant in the ring as when he was mma.

Its the age old saying a good big guy will always beat a good little guy, cmon there was a good 6 stone between them, its not just a skills thing imo, its the sheer size difference, if lee was same weight as Tyson then fair do's, he'd kill him, but he wasn't,NC


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

beu said:


> Bruce Lee died in 1973 before a lot of posters in this thread were born lol, who says the big guy allways wins...


says it all really, i seen pele reid get knocked out by mcdermot, but to tell u the truth mcdernmot would of been slaughtered in the mma octagon


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pele never did MMA ;-) , he was a kickboxer.. and correct didnt have the chin - he did points karate (i.e no ko's no hard contact and then moved onto kickboxing - kicks above waist and kos - no knees, no grappling, no elbows - different world)

your comparing again on a different playing field - agree we all have opions, as a TKD and Kickboxer you have never had legs kicks, knees to face, elbows to face?? thai clinch? let alone someone double leg you and then submit you? all very different to straight boxing or 0- with respect - kickboxing which is still very much boxing based - in the sense that a good boxer would still do pretty well without much training ...

royce gracie was loads lighter and submitted every opponent in the first cpl of UFCs....

i see what your saying but still I dont think you get how much of a difference being able to fight on all levels is

standing toe to toe I agree tyson ALL day long - as its his 'world' ;-)

anyway we'll never know for sure anyhow........

but have a look at






for someone who can punch (mo) and hell he even understands and trains with knees and kicks against a Kaoklai who at the time was a stadium ranked muay thai fighter...

anyway peace dude as its not a personal attack.... i just get passionate xxx

ps nice post of fedor, but anyone who knows MMA knows that Fedor is head and shoulders above that korean freak... but still illustrates the big man small man arguement although not farily... Fedor vs Tim Sylvia is better as at least Tim was UFC heavyweight champ


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

I think either fighter would have had a reasonable chance of winning a "real" fight much as I prefer Brucie hands down, mainly because he never raped anybody lol


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

estfna said:


> I'll end this right now, plain and simple.
> 
> It's a well known fact that Chuck Norris is the hardest man alive.
> 
> Bruce Lee taught Chuck Norris. :thumb:


And Hackskii taught Bruce Lee

So Hacksii gets my vote for this one....he could probably take all three of them at once and not even work up a sweat :laugh::laugh:

There is no theory of evolution....only creatures that Hackskii has allowed to live :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> Pele never did MMA ;-) , he was a kickboxer.. and correct didnt have the chin - he did points karate (i.e no ko's no hard contact and then moved onto kickboxing - kicks above waist and kos - no knees, no grappling, no elbows - different world)
> 
> your comparing again on a different playing field - agree we all have opions, as a TKD and Kickboxer you have never had legs kicks, knees to face, elbows to face?? thai clinch? let alone someone double leg you and then submit you? all very different to straight boxing or 0- with respect - kickboxing which is still very much boxing based - in the sense that a good boxer would still do pretty well without much training ...
> 
> ...


I know Pele never did mma :wink:but clash of the titans was sort of the first roots of mma over here, mma wasn't heard of much then but was fighters of differing martial arts fighting off to a winner.

Tbh its a futile argument, must admit the ufc guys make me wish it was around 30 years ago when i was starting, they are awesome. The grapplers tend to do better in it which ain't good for watching imo, much prefer the boxing tbh. Looking forward to this weekend:thumb: And theres nothing wrong with a bit of passion either:thumbup1:


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Lets not kid ourselves, Mike Tyson would murder Bruce Lee in a street fight. Anyone who thinks otherwise has been watching too many dodgy Japanese films where they queue up one by one to get beaten up.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

wombat68 said:


> And Hackskii taught Bruce Lee
> 
> So Hacksii gets my vote for this one....he could probably take all three of them at once and not even work up a sweat :laugh::laugh:
> 
> There is no theory of evolution....only creatures that Hackskii has allowed to live :laugh:


 LOL yeh Hackskii for president.

This thread will just go on forever, so Im unsubscribing, its been fun guys :thumb:


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> Lets not kid ourselves, Mike Tyson would murder Bruce Lee in a street fight. Anyone who thinks otherwise has been watching too many dodgy Japanese films where they queue up one by one to get beaten up.


JAPANESE! oh dear. Try Chinese!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> Lets not kid ourselves, Mike Tyson would murder Bruce Lee in a street fight. Anyone who thinks otherwise has been watching too many dodgy Japanese films where they queue up one by one to get beaten up.


hes chinese. 

Tyson would get murdered. He is overrated


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Tyson would get murdered. He is overrated


So is Bruce


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Pele Reid was a great Sport Karate fighter ( big, with long legs ) but know one ever hit him on his chin in that sport and for the record he studied Lau Gar kung Fu before entering sport karate tournaments in the early 1990s, and I knew him personally back then! he would have got knocked out in K1 just like he did when he boxed!

There isn't anyone who we could compare Bruce to in todays world, he was an innovator he could punch like a boxer grapple like a Gracie and kick like Yodsanklai. Put that with eye gouging, groin strikes and basically anything that works, which is what Bruce taught, and you have a dangerous individual! Then look at the fitness and strength training Bruce did and he gets worse. I've met Linda Lee and Ali and listened to many others speak who knew Bruce and I wouldn't doubt Ali's words, Never!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I would state Bruce, as Tyson would be humbled by his weak mentall state


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The dragon said:


> he could punch like a *Lightweight* boxer


I'm a Bruce fan, his FILMS were brill

Next question is do you think Kev off Coronation Street is a better Mechanic than Minty off Eastenders

Only Joshing Dragon


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

In the ring or out in the street? I think if tyson connected he would knock him for 6 and we all know tyson can take being smashed in the face and head by big proper hard boxers and took it...


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I'm a Bruce fan, his FILMS were brill
> 
> Next question is do you think Kev off Coronation Street is a better Mechanic than Minty off Eastenders
> 
> Only Joshing Dragon


Kev would have Minty easy! :thumb:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

boxer in question is james demile, i'm no expert..... only passing on info i've read.......


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ok if this is true how come we never saw him on the floor?


There is footage mate. When i spoke to Dan inosanto he said Bruce was heavily into the ground arts. At the time though people were more stand up. In enter the dragon he wanted to show the ground fighting arts to broaden peoples views. There is loads of arm bars and ground technique in many of his films. I know a film is a film but it was his medium to show people. Dan Inosanto showed Bruce a lot on ground as filipino arts end up there a lot. Bit off track now, when is this post going to end? :thumb:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> Call me a synic mate, but i honestly believe that is bullsh1t. Please feel free to prove me wrong though by providing some kind of evidence proving that this event did actually take place.
> 
> To me, it's a lot like the whole kimbo affair. Fighting bums in his back yard, he's a fcuking legend, but put him in against a serious fighter and he gets found out.
> 
> ...


the boxer in question was.....james demile..........


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

has anyone on here seen lee actuelly fight? no thay havent, but you can see tyson k.o 44 pro fighters who can punch harder then lee could kick.

bruce lee wouldnt stand a chance against tyson, he was a wing chung man which is primarily a punching art, i know he added other stuff and called it jkd but tyson was the best infighter who ever lived and would murder lee in a matter of seconds, he also had some of the best foot work and razor sharp reflexes so all this lee would take him down or end it with kicks is nonses.

at the end of the day anyone arguing for lee has no basis in fact AS YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN HIM FIGHT!! so what are you basing your argument on ? storys that blokes who make there money teaching jdk and who's lively hood is dependent on lee's rep:cursing:

im so tired of all this bruce lee worshipping that seems to happen on the net.

trapping and chain punches are worthless techniques so much so that alot of jdk instructors have dropped them for the thai clinch jun.

bruce lee when asked if he would win a fight with ali basicly said no and who is better tyson in his prime or ali is a has legit arguments on both sides


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of you seem to be forgetting tyson's granite chin


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lee used to do street fighting when he was younger if you didnt know


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MaKaVeLi said:


> So is Bruce


Were it not for Bruce, MMA wouldnt be where it is today


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

what does bruce lee have to do with mma? if your talking about him mixing up martial arts he was by no means the first person to do so, judo for instance is a mix of different styles of jujitsu. infact i have nether known anyone in the martial art world who hasnt crossed trained in verious styles. mma is largely due to the gracies trying to bring vale tudo to america, i dont know of any fighter in mma who uses jkd in the cage and if lee had never existed it wouls have no barring on the existance of mma as it has been going on in verioous forms since the 40's.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> has anyone on here seen lee actuelly fight? no thay havent, but you can see tyson k.o 44 pro fighters who can punch harder then lee could kick.
> 
> bruce lee wouldnt stand a chance against tyson, he was a wing chung man which is primarily a punching art, i know he added other stuff and called it jkd but tyson was the best infighter who ever lived and would murder lee in a matter of seconds, he also had some of the best foot work and razor sharp reflexes so all this lee would take him down or end it with kicks is nonses.
> 
> ...


REPS! Says it all. But i'm afraid your reasoned and logical post will be lost on many people.

You cannot be a great fighter without fighting anybody. You can't even be mediocre. Please please will someone in the Lee camp provide evidence of any fighting ability whatsoever??


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Damo j said:


> MMA= mixed MARTAL ARTS. Bruce Lee was the creator of mixed martal arts. Roll on


lol, quality... :lol:


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> REPS! Says it all. But i'm afraid your reasoned and logical post will be lost on many people.
> 
> You cannot be a great fighter without fighting anybody. You can't even be mediocre. Please please will someone in the Lee camp provide evidence of any fighting ability whatsoever??



*Year**Opponent**Location**Result**Other info*1955William CheungHong KongExhibition 1957Wong Shun-LeungHong KongExhibition 1958Pu ChangHong KongKO 2Referee: Wong Shun-Leung1958Yang HuangHong KongKO 1Amateur Boxing Tournament1958Lieh LoHong KongKO 1Amateur Boxing Tournament1958Shen YuenHong KongKO 1Amateur Boxing Tournament-Semi Finals1958Gary ElmsHong KongKO 3Amateur Boxing Tournament-Finals1960(unknown)Seattle, WashingtonKO 1Lee scored a knockout with a backfist/Street Fight1960(unknown)Seattle, WashingtonKO 1Street Fight1962 (?)UechiSeattle, WashingtonKO 1Referee: Jesse Glover1963(unknown)Hong KongKO 1964Wong Jack ManOakland, CaliforniaControversialResult of this fight is disputed. Some sources claim the fight ended in a draw or a win for Lee.1973(Kung fu fighter)Hong KongKOThe KO came 30 seconds into the fight.

Bruce was also trained in Western boxing and won the 1958 Boxing Championship match against 3-time champion Gary Elms by knockout in the 3rd round. Before arriving to the finals against Elms, Lee had knocked out 3 straight boxers in the first round.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Lee#cite_note-23]


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you johno23 for at least trying to back up your argument with facts. You may find the following link of interest:

http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67615&page=3

"1958 (Age 18): ??? - Bruce enters the 1958 Boxing Championships and defeats the reigning three year champion, Gary Elms." Yet there is no record of a 3 year champion named Gary Elms. Furthermore a Google search of Gary Elms only brings up Bruce Lee fan sites that mention the fight. A Wikipedia search also brings no information

Does anyone have any evidence to show Bruce Lee's professional fighting record is NOT A WORK OF FICTION?

I'd love to believe Lee was a genuine badass, but there is simply no evidence - only hype!!


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

adlewar said:


> boxer in question is james demile, i'm no expert..... only passing on info i've read.......


Again, look up this geezer and you'll see he has more than a vested interest in propagating the Lee myth.

http://wingchundo.com/index.php/instructors_bio/james_demile_bio

and i would also respectully suggest that Tyson is in somewhat of a different league to Mr Demile.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

bruce lee would of had some power aswell as speed, by the time tyson would of thrown one punch lee would of thrown 3, it doesnt take loads of power to take down some thing, like somebody said earlier he would of pick him of bit by bit, wearing him down probaly, but i can see where your coming from with the bruce lee is only martial art king on set, he was obiously good at what he did, i mean look at his reputation for his skills,


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> Thank you johno23 for at least trying to back up your argument with facts. You may find the following link of interest:
> 
> http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67615&page=3
> 
> ...


the 1958 Boxing Championships(Hong Kong) was between 12 schools in Hong Kong wasn't high profile, Gary Elms(English) was champ and attended one of the british schools in Hong Kong


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> bruce lee would of had some power aswell as speed, by the time tyson would of thrown one punch lee would of thrown 3, it doesnt take loads of power to take down some thing, like somebody said earlier he would of pick him of bit by bit, wearing him down probaly, but i can see where your coming from with the bruce lee is only martial art king on set, he was obiously good at what he did, i mean look at his reputation for his skills,


agreed, hit someone hard enough in right place which bruce had the strength and speed to do so then anyone can go down, doesn't matter how big you are.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Johno23 said:


> the 1958 Boxing Championships(Hong Kong) was between 12 schools in Hong Kong wasn't high profile, Gary Elms(English) was champ and attended one of the british schools in Hong Kong


So you're saying that because Bruce allegedly took 3 rounds to beat *a schoolboy* in Hong Kong, he'd be able to take Tyson in his prime??

Does anyone else see a possible flaw in this logic???


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I wonder how long mike tyson would last against a decent shaolin monk, i would give him about 2 seconds, LOL


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> So you're saying that because Bruce allegedly beat *a schoolboy* in Hong Kong, he'd be able to take Tyson in his prime??
> 
> Does anyone else see a possible flaw in this logic???


Bruce was also a school boy at the time, they attended rival schools. Bruce was extremely talented at a young age and could adopt any style, winning a boxing tournament was one way of proving it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but wing chun vs boxing, no contest lol.......... or was it just boxing fight


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yeah but wing chun vs boxing, no contest lol.......... or was it just boxing fight


the lee and elms fight was just boxing, it was in a boxing tournament.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Johno23 said:


> Bruce was also a school boy at the time, they attended rival schools. Bruce was extremely talented at a young age and could adopt any style, winning a boxing tournament was one way of proving it.


Ok, so Bruce according to various sites won a Hong Kong schools boxing tournament at 18 years of age

Tyson was WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION at just 20 years old.

Sorry if i'm being argumentative mate, but i can't see how the two can compare...


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> Ok, so Bruce according to various sites won a Hong Kong schools boxing tournament at 18 years of age
> 
> Tyson was WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION at just 20 years old.
> 
> Sorry if i'm being argumentative mate, but i can't see how the two can compare...


lol your not being argumentative, i can see where your coming from its just i believe because bruce lee learned many fighting styles from some of the best ,that has a advantage over someone with just one style of fighting.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Johno23 said:


> lol your not being argumentative, i can see where your coming from its just i believe because bruce lee learned many fighting styles from some of the best ,that has a advantage over someone with just one style of fighting.


Well i must say it's been a pleasure not arguing with u. Think we'll just have to agree to disagree :thumb:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

alot of you guys are not giving boxing the credit it deserves and certainly not the respect lee gave it, lee's martial arts journey into cross training began because he didnt have a weapon when someone turned his body from him, he fixed this by adding hooks into his ****nal.

boxing, its an awsome martial art, so much so that most of the really effective martial arts have mixed it into there style including krav maga ***** muay thai and even lee's own style jkd and anyone who has trained in boxing for any length of time will know that a good coach will teach you more then the queensberry rules.

in dirty boxing theres use of the head elbow and standing grappling, as for lee knowing more styles thats not what makes a good fighter, being a jack of all trades is not better then being a master of one, even all the best mma fighter will have a main style and use his others as back up.

tyson would of learned all these techniques and theres no way lee would of been to quick or powerful for him. tyson would take full power crosses to the face to get close to his oponent and slip jabs, you honestly telling me from some kung fu movie you saw as a kid that a light weight like lee who did martial arts as a hobby, who there is no evidence except getting beaten up by gene leball that he fought anyone decent could defeat the youngest heavy weight champion in the most practice martial art in the world who was an olympic champion, who out of his 52 fights had 44 k.o's? seriously someone tell me what your basing this on?


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> Well i must say it's been a pleasure not arguing with u. Think we'll just have to agree to disagree :thumb:


Agreed :thumbup1:


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> alot of you guys are not giving boxing the credit it deserves and certainly not the respect lee gave it, lee's martial arts journey into cross training began because he didnt have a weapon when someone turned his body from him, he fixed this by adding hooks into his ****nal.
> 
> boxing, its an awsome martial art, so much so that most of the really effective martial arts have mixed it into there style including krav maga ***** muay thai and even lee's own style jkd and anyone who has trained in boxing for any length of time will know that a good coach will teach you more then the queensberry rules.
> 
> ...


bruce lee only fought when he needed to prove a point, all his opponents he KO'd. Martial Arts was his life 24/7, took the best parts from each style and made it better.

Tyson is not the greatest boxer ever just reminds me of a crazy version of Sonny Liston.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ano1987 said:


> by the time tyson would of thrown one punch lee would of thrown 3, it doesnt take loads of power to take down some thing


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't take this the wrong way mate but have you any relevant experience in boxing or Ma, I'm betting you haven't as that statement is pretty ridiculous

This has gone beyond a joke, Tyson would Kill Bruce Lee, period


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ti



Johno23 said:


> bruce lee only fought when he needed to prove a point, all his opponents he KO'd. Martial Arts was his life 24/7, took the best parts from each style and made it better.
> 
> Tyson is not the greatest boxer ever just reminds me of a crazy version of Sonny Liston.


 :lol: Who did he fight:confused1: Oh and Tyson only boxed 9 till 5:laugh:

Let it lie, I love Bruce Lee but ................


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Johno23 said:


> bruce lee only fought when he needed to prove a point, all his opponents he KO'd. Martial Arts was his life 24/7, took the best parts from each style and made it better.
> 
> Tyson is not the greatest boxer ever just reminds me of a crazy version of Sonny Liston.


for all you know bruce lee never had a fight in his life


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> for all you know bruce lee never had a fight in his life


look up Wong Jack Man, a chinese martial arts teacher who taught in San Fran he retired in 2005, them two had a fight. Lee didn't want to be a professional fighter his aim was to be one of the fittest and strongest fighters in the world.

Also if u look at whoever he trained they became champs in their field.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> ti
> 
> :lol: Who did he fight:confused1: Oh and Tyson only boxed 9 till 5:laugh:
> 
> Let it lie, I love Bruce Lee but ................


u can't say tyson was in better shape then lee :bounce:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't want to be a professional fighter either, but i'm the best fighter that ever lived - I just don't like to compete.... End OF!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Johno23 said:


> look up Wong Jack Man, a chinese martial arts teacher who taught in San Fran he retired in 2005, them two had a fight. Lee didn't want to be a professional fighter his aim was to be one of the fittest and strongest fighters in the world.
> 
> Also if u look at whoever he trained they became champs in their field.


ohhhhhhhhhhh wong jack man said lee was the best why didnt you say so? forget all the logic and reason in my previous post if wong said so then thats evidence enough for me it must be true!!


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh wong jack man said lee was the best why didnt you say so? forget all the logic and reason in my previous post if wong said so then thats evidence enough for me it must be true!!


did i say he was the best? i just pointed out a fight. allot of ppl think just cause tyson was bigger it means he was stronger which is wrong, can't right someone off just cause he was smaller, he was that size for a reason could have easily been bigger if he wanted to.

Ali rated Lee highly and im pretty sure he knew who a good fighter was.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't want to mention this before because i like to keep a low profile, but i actually fought Lee in 1963.

I toyed with him for the first couple of rounds before delivering an almighty kick to his testicles, after which he begged for mercy.

Sportingly, i gave him a few minutes to compose himself before we resumed. I eventually submitted him with a chinese burn in the 6th round.

My mate big dave was there and saw everything. I hope this proves conclusively that Bruce Lee was a pussy.


----------



## tudodude (Oct 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


At last, this is the first answer by someone I assume has fight experience.

Weight categories exist for a reason, because big strong skilled guys tend to mutilate small, strong quick guys.

Someone posted Bruce probably faced harder opponents than Mike. Are you fooking kidding me???

Look at Tyson record and see how many pulverizing power houses with amazing skill he faced and how many shots it took to floor him let alone put him away.

MMA has shown us that flying kicks seldom work. Round houses to the head seldom connect. You should try landing them on moving targets which are tryin to batter you.

Bruce had VERY limited grappling experience but a choke isn't completely out of the question, somewhat unlikely though.

Bruce 'fought' (no actual footage is around cuz he didn't fight good people and seeing the 'legend' fighting badly wouldn't sell books) with a side on style which focused on using push and side kicks (not knocking anyone out with those) flicky muwashigeri(spelling) style kicks, forget the low kicks for scoring a KO.

His chain punching has been proven so many times to lack power and is hard to use under pressure.

Tyson was amazingly fast. Incredable combos. 1 slightly grazing shot could have caused serious damage to Bruce.

Just goes to show that Roids don't give actual fighting knowledge.

Take this to an MMA forum and see the responces, better still lets get more real fighters ( I was a Pro Fighter) for opinions.

I am stunned people think Bruce would have won hands down.

Like I said a choke COULD have happened but a horrific ending NOT in Bruces favour would be a very likely outcome.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn you tudodude for instilling a little reality into this debate!

Regarding the comment that Bruce 'created MMA', all this time i was under the foolish misapprehension that (for example) written and archaeological evidence shows the sport of pancration was contested in the ancient Olympics over 2,500 years before Lee was born.

But i won't argue by using facts...it seems a little unfair.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Is this argument still goin on... Damn you... you batsrads... Ill fix you all with my monkey fist... take that you batsrad...

:lol:


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

i think tyson would eat bruce for breakfast, no disrespect to bruce but i dont think he was as good a fighter as the movies made him out to be.

i used too do kung fu aikido all that rubbish, but i found if i did get into a fight id just start swinging like a windmill lol, martial arts is good i suppose but the only things that are going to help you in the streets are kickboxin, boxing, mma and thats it.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

big gordon said:


> i think tyson would eat bruce for breakfast, no disrespect to bruce but i dont think he was as good a fighter as the movies made him out to be.
> 
> i used too do kung fu aikido all that rubbish, but i found if i did get into a fight id just start swinging like a windmill lol, martial arts is good i suppose but the only things that are going to help you in the streets are kickboxin, boxing, mma and thats it.


I thought these were martial arts!

This question will burn till the end of days!

I have fought all over the world by the way, trained in 5 arts 6 if you include boxing, lost some and won more, seen people knocked out with kicks and punches, seen martial artists made to look silly by boxers and vica versa, made to fight heavyweights even thou i was giving away alot of weight and I got my a**e handed to me, it made us tough they said! Trained hard, started using weights but stayed around the same weight so I could easilly dominate in my division but also step up when I wanted.

Its down to the INDIVIDUAL! Fighting street and in the ring is different for both boxers and martial artists so stop talking about this kick and that kick! we all know that thats movies and not real! But 1 point has been ignored on more than 1 occasion.... The man who is considered by many to be the greatest boxer ever, 3 times world heavyweight champ, beat liston, beat Frazier, beat Foreman! Cassius Clay/Muhammad Ali - says that Bruce was the MAN! I saw the lips move I heard the words! Now once again, we will never ever know, Tyson was a Baaaaaaaaad Mutha, that cannot be disputed, why? because he competed and we saw it! People rated Bruce too! before he died before the worldwide legend began! News footage exists of that time, James Coburn did not have anything to gain neither did Steve McQueen or James Garner, Chuck Norris didn't ever! he only acted after bruce asked him to appear in WAY OF Dragon he was already a bad ass! They can't all be lying can they!

WE will never know who would win, now all repeat after me

WE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would win!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The dragon said:


> WE will never know who would win, now all repeat after me
> 
> WE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would winWE will never know who would win!


but if you had to guess.... who do you think..... :lol:


----------



## totalimmortal (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol,

I've been asked this question many times.

My response is usually nobody has any real concept of what Bruce Lee was like at fighting all most of us saw where his films...

With that in mind, he was also only 130lb, I think Tyson could punch straight through and guard Bruce Lee put up and I think Tyson could also take alot more from Bruce than Bruce could from Tyson that kinda stacks the odds in Tysons favour I think.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Few years back. I had an arguement with a kick boxer in our (boxing)gym.he was 15 years plus younger than me, and bigger.iwas watching him pratice kicks.They were really hard.But it took him time to set him self up, judge the distance etc.In no uncertain terms i said that i would be " on him" before he had time to react.He disagreed.ok i had head guard on, he didnt,i was pretty light on my feet, as a middleweight, and it took me a few seconds to telegraph a feint, which he fell for.I was in his face,he was too close to kick, and i gave him a couple of light hooks.Ok he was no bruce lee, but im no tyson either..Why do people(non fighters) attached this almost magical power to kung fu and the like?Ill say it again, who would you rather fight a 16 stone lump who can bang, or a 9 stone ****, who makes a noise like a choked chicken?


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

right lets rack this one up id have both them for breakfast lmao (i wish)


----------



## duracell (Nov 16, 2008)

bruce lee,all day long!!!!

proberly by submission :thumb:


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Stupidest question ever. Weight makes a massive difference and as a boxer i should know. Bruce bless him was no more than 9 stone ans tyson being around 16 stone at his peak. Also the amount of full contact experience of hitting and being hit makes Tyson the only winner. If they were the same size, then it might be a little difernt, but u have to give it to Tyson again on full contact experience... We are talking about tyson at his prime yer? Cos the more recent Tyson would have fallen over and taken the money........Tyson all the way and anyone that thinks different has watched to many movies....


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

duracell said:


> bruce lee,all day long!!!!
> 
> proberly by submission :thumb:


OMG: can u imagine tiny Bruce putting an arm bar on a unearthly strong Mike Tyson...? matedo u know how small Bruce Lee was and r u aware of just how little full contact experience Bruce had?


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Bruce Lee any time. Tyson has lost the plot.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

You wouldnt want to get caught with one of them blows.


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

exactly, Tyson was a gentic freak not a posey little china man.....who weighed as much as as an olympic bar.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TOBE said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Bruce wouldnt stand a ****ing chance against that man, cant believe anyone would think otherwise


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^^ Agreed, Tyson for sure... Like a previous poster said Bruce was great in movies, but Tyson would destroy him. Actually he would prob eat him


----------



## duracell (Nov 16, 2008)

NickM said:


> OMG: can u imagine tiny Bruce putting an arm bar on a unearthly strong Mike Tyson...? matedo u know how small Bruce Lee was and r u aware of just how little full contact experience Bruce had?


yea,im aware m8.he had a few street fights in comparison to iron mikes

boxing career.

i.ve got to say i was taking the question in a light hearted manner.

as i am indeed a movie fan.in reality as you & many others say,the smaller man would get smashed.the weight difference is imense!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Dezmyster said:


> Bruce Lee any time. Tyson has lost the plot.


And bruce lee is 6 deep mate.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Can any of you geniuses remind me how heavy Royce Gracie was again?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

when matt hughes beat him or before???


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Robsta said:


> when matt hughes beat him or before???


Smart ass lol

Anyhoo, pah, that was 2006, you know the point being made.

Royce weighed **** all **** wet through, thats why he was chosen to front the UFC.

The same is true of Helio gracie.

Tyson would have been done inside of two mins with the man.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

whilst I agree to an extent I think if people are talking gloves off, absolutely no rules whatsoever, just a proper street fight then I wouldn't want to call it either way tbh....there are just too many variables involved and what if's....if you get what I'm trying to say.....


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Robsta said:


> whilst I agree to an extent I think if people are talking gloves off, absolutely no rules whatsoever, just a proper street fight then I wouldn't want to call it either way tbh....there are just too many variables involved and what if's....if you get what I'm trying to say.....


Totally agree.

Intent is everything, its what shatters the world view of called 'trained fighters' when they meet a nut**** who just doesnt care.

Now, nut****s with training, thats a whole different bag of tricks.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agreed - a fight with no rules (not pre-arranged) can go either way any time

..and also it works both ways on the 'proper' nutters -a lot of those equally come unstuck when they fight someone who knows what they are doing (seen it plenty of times at various gyms where a local nutter/hardman has been beaten - though in a rules based scenarios - i.e a ring)


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

noel said:


> agreed - a fight with no rules (not pre-arranged) can go either way any time
> 
> ..and also it works both ways on the 'proper' nutters -a lot of those equally come unstuck when they fight someone who knows what they are doing (seen it plenty of times at various gyms where a local nutter/hardman has been beaten - though in a rules based scenarios - i.e a ring)


Noel, you ever heard of Steve Morris?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nah never heard of him, just googled him and interesting story though


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

noel said:


> nah never heard of him, just googled him and interesting story though


Check out his blog, the guy is a ****ing genius.

According to guys like Terry O'Neil and Dave Turton, Morris is the toughest guy to ever come out of the UK and would have ****ed a UFC or three.

He is in his sixites, and at one of his seminars two years ago he was fronted up by welsh fighter Paul Jenkins, and in response Morris demolished him in under a minute.

From O'Neil to the now deceased Gary Spiers, they all rate the guy at number one.

Seriously, check out his writing.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

no disrespect meant but the guy challengin him - paul 'hands of stone' (whilst being a good lad and funny as F*ck) hardly represents the cream of MMA talent - hes had 100 fights- game as anything but not the most skillful . Not knocking either guy personally just speaking from a neutral comparison point of view

The guy sounds cool though but hard to really compare like for like unless he fought the top guys in todays enviroment else its really hard no matter how tough he was

in recent years prob one of the hardest to come out of the uk(who also was handy on the street as well as in MMA) was Lee Murray - but obviously out the scene now ;-) pity as he was a huge talent


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> Can any of you geniuses remind me how heavy Royce Gracie was again?


yes royce grace was between 12 and 13 st

Bruce lee was probable 10 st max - big difference

Royce Gracie would have owned Bruce Lee so the comparison is poor


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

maccer said:


> yes royce grace was between 12 and 13 st
> 
> Bruce lee was probable 10 st max - big difference
> 
> Royce Gracie would have owned Bruce Lee so the comparison is poor


If Bruces close friend Larry Hartsell - powerlifter and JKD legend - had never weighed 240 solid pounds and never stated that he couldnt get near Bruce, then yes, you might have had a point.

Oh and, how heavy was Helio Gracie?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

His "close freind" may have stated that, however, we have seen Gracie fight many times in the ring, we have seen tyson fight many times. You cannot deputise for actually getting in a fight. Technique and style are one thing, stamina and heart another - Gracie was one tough guy, even when he lost to hughes he would not submit.

As for Helio he was not fighting the rounded MMA fighters you have today.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyway this is a pretty pointless thread so I am out - it just amuses me how people think how the aura behind people who we have never seen tested holds.


----------



## duracell (Nov 16, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> Can any of you geniuses remind me how heavy Royce Gracie was again?


i thought about that myself mate,but in them days mma competitors where not as well rounded as today.as matey said,matt hughes took him apart.the heavier man won and i think it was submission.my memory is not the best.

all credit to royce gracie tho,he pulled of some beutifull submissions to men that was above his own weight class.

although i believe any thing can happen in any given bout of whatever discipline,i have to agree with what the guys are saying.most of the time, the heavier competitor will win.

i have no experience in mma or any fighting displine,just my opinion


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

duracell said:


> i thought about that myself mate,but in them days mma competitors where not as well rounded as today.as matey said,matt hughes took him apart.the heavier man won and i think it was submission.my memory is not the best.
> 
> all credit to royce gracie tho,he pulled of some beutifull submissions to men that was above his own weight class.
> 
> ...


Fedor is what? 230 or so, show me the legions of heavier guys that can touch him?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

god how long is this thread gna keep cropping up its well annoying we all know tyson would win


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I still cant get over how fast his hands and combinations are in the video, oh man, he looked like a machine.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Especially for a guy his size aswell ^


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I still cant get over how fast his hands and combinations are in the video, oh man, he looked like a machine.


what video scott?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TOBE said:


>


This one, it just blows my mind. He is like a cat, his hooks are faster than anything I could throw.

If only he held this kind of condition.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

thats pretty awesome

he was incredibly fast for a heavyweight.

he won many a fight before the opponent even made it to the ring


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

One of Tysons trainers alleged that Tyson cornered his young daughter and threatened to do things to her. This was in the days before he became famous. The trainer approached Tyson and threatened to kill him if he went near his daughter again. The trainer was promptly sacked as he wasn't the moneymaker.

Bruce Lee died young but Tyson lives on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tyson is a thug.

I dont have alot of respect for him as a person.

I have some respect for him as a boxer.

He spent all his money like a dumb ass.................


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

Gravity said:


> Have you seen the documentary of Mike tysons called beyod the glory? It gives a good insight to who he is and how he is percieved. *He's really intelligent* but got screwed over by a lot of people who he thought were his freinds i.e Don King. If I remember correrctly Don King had controll of Tyson's finances and would not let Tyson get a financial adviser. On one occasion Don King took out 43 million if I remember correctly.


Yeah, he's obviously a right regular Carol Vorderman beneath it all


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gravity said:


> Have you seen the documentary of Mike tysons called beyod the glory? It gives a good insight to who he is and how he is percieved. He's really intelligent but got screwed over by a lot of people who he thought were his freinds i.e Don King. If I remember correrctly Don King had controll of Tyson's finances and would not let Tyson get a financial adviser. On one occasion Don King took out 43 million if I remember correctly.


If he was indeed really intelligent, do you not think he wouldn't have allowed himself to be screwed over, thus making him a thick fcuk????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know Don King whatsoever. However I do know there is no fcukin way I'd let the robbing bastard near my bank account in any way....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

If he told me I owed him money I'd let him near my bank account-

'Twelve years later, also in Cleveland, King beat a man to death who owed him money on the streets of Cleveland. Although convicted of second-degree murder, the trial judge (for reasons unknown) reduced the conviction from murder to manslaughter. Not only did King serve a short term of 3 1/2 years, he would receive a pardon from then Ohio governor James Rhodes.'


----------



## Deadly SyN (Dec 5, 2008)

Bruce Lee, no doubt.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pithead said:


> One of Tysons trainers alleged that Tyson cornered his young daughter and threatened to do things to her. This was in the days before he became famous. The trainer approached Tyson and threatened to kill him if he went near his daughter again. The trainer was promptly sacked as he wasn't the moneymaker.
> 
> Bruce Lee died young but Tyson lives on.


I mentioned this on another thread. The said trainer was Teddy Atlas. He pointed a gun to Tysons head. I don't know about him being sacked because he was still training him after said incident


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

In an interview I saw years ago I'm sure he said they let him go soon after.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Just got this from wikepedia-

However, Atlas felt D'Amato ought to discipline the young Tyson for his frequent bouts of petty thuggery and clashes with police. He finally took matters into his his own hands after Tyson had groped Atlas's 11 year old niece by the buttocks. Atlas angrily confronted Tyson and reportedly held a gun to his head. D'Amato again refused to discipline Tyson and sacked Atlas.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa your avy!!!!!!!!! Reps for that bro


----------



## oldschool (Dec 3, 2008)

Bruce Lee the mans a legend


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

oldschool said:


> Bruce Lee the mans a legend


and that's all he is!

nobody on this forum has ever, EVER, seen bruce lee fight. fact!


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

lets not forget bruce lee could throw a punch from a ready position and return in 3 hundredths of a second, that bruce lee started training in wing chun from and early age and was very good at it, meaning he could easily tie tysons arms up and move in and around his defence striking very fast, if it was a gloves fight tyson would win with brute force, but in a no rules street fight, bruce would double eye gouge and kick tyson in the balls, stab his fingers into his throat and either front pushkick or sidekick tyson across the room.

Tyson wouldnt know what hit him. bruce used to snap the arms of a mok jong, i couldnt do that with a sledgehammer.

AS for the squid and shark, a shark can only move in 1 dirrection of attack, squid could latch on and manouver into a position whereby il could hold onto the shark and bite chunks out of it till it died, if the shark bit a tentacle off it wouldnt bother the squid too much lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Felzy21 said:


> lets not forget bruce lee could throw a punch from a ready position and return in 3 hundredths of a second, that bruce lee started training in wing chun from and early age and was very good at it, meaning he could easily tie tysons arms up and move in and around his defence striking very fast, if it was a gloves fight tyson would win with brute force, but in a no rules street fight, bruce would double eye gouge and kick tyson in the balls, stab his fingers into his throat and either front pushkick or sidekick tyson across the room.
> 
> Tyson wouldnt know what hit him. bruce used to snap the arms of a mok jong, i couldnt do that with a sledgehammer.
> 
> AS for the squid and shark, a shark can only move in 1 dirrection of attack, squid could latch on and manouver into a position whereby il could hold onto the shark and bite chunks out of it till it died, if the shark bit a tentacle off it wouldnt bother the squid too much lol


Is this a p1ss take post, I cant work it out:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sharks??? squid??? WTF youve made my day..

either way have some reps LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

What i want to know is who would win between jw007 and albert steptoe???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> What i want to know is who would win between jw007 and albert steptoe???


Difficullt mate you see the lion has a mane and roars but the little ants out number the lions and can lift over 10x their bodyweight and carry leaves...

So it comes down to

mane-roars or carrys leaves-strong-lots of

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I was thinking you just might edge this one....but only on the fact that you are chemically enhanced and have sessions of gamma rays twice daily.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> I was thinking you just might edge this one....but only on the fact that you are chemically enhanced and have sessions of gamma rays twice daily.


Dont know mate, hes got his son that might help, and all those year sin rag and bone trade much teach you to handle yourself... would be close for sure

PS

Who you calling chemically enhanced:cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I have allot of respect for Bruce Lee since I am from Seattle and all. I used to deliver wine to a grocery store in Seattle and downstairs they still had all the equipment there from when he used to train there. It was an amazing sight to see, I was just in awe of all the primative equipment he used and just walking over the same cement that he at one point trained on was a religous experience in it own. The owner of the store was good friends of Bruce and then I went to his grave in Seattle to pay my respects before I moved to Chicago, He is the reason that I got started in martial arts. He would beat the tar outta Mike tyson.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tyson was the ****, but Lee would be running up walls, flippin etc, Mike couldnt keep up.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why do people keep finding and or bump up this read  its gna haunt the board for years to come


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Not read the full 20 odd pages but Tyson would tear him apart.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

anyone got a razor blade? i cant go through this again.........


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

so who is harder lol?


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Bruce all the way.

Not even a close call!


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bruce Lee of course durrrr


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Vince said:


> I'll say me with an AK47 so they're both dead and this flipping thread is over FFS!


Was talking today at work if Mike Tyson could be beat with a knife.

I think anyone can be beat with a knife.

If you stab the body thoe he will get strong and excited.

So it would have to be body first (easier to hit than head) then an instant eye socket or neck shot.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

dude seek help


----------



## pumpman (Sep 14, 2008)

bruce would kill him


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Vince said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


It's very boring at work at the minute.


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

tyson would just keep throwing punches and all lee needed to do was stamp on his leg from a distance and fights over...

boxers are incredibly predictable... left right left left right or whatever


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Was talking today at work if Mike Tyson could be beat with a knife.
> 
> I think anyone can be beat with a knife.
> 
> ...


I would not want to be the guy that pulled ak nife on tyson, before i could stab him and if i could stab him deep enough to be fatal IE the heart, he would of knocked me out with his lightning jabs.

JW, on the first/second page someone posted who would win between a squid and a shark, that was my opinion 

And to add to the bruce lee part, he knew the 5th form of wing chun, i think its called bi jil or something similar (or death touch), he could punch his fingers thru thin sheets of steel and by hitting the diaphragm just below the sternum could cause an enemy's diaphragm to cramp taking away all breath, like a winding punch but 10 times more effective, this is 1 of many lethal skills that he never tested fully on people due to a ruptured diaphragm **spelling, being fatal to whoever its tested on, other points include nerves and arterries in the neck, he had so many books and quite a few were on human anatomy, he knew alot more than he ever told people, but it was his art and he did re-invent martial arts, and every master has their secrets


----------



## mickruss (May 11, 2008)

mike tyson every time he had very fast hands for a heavy weight and he hit like a bull


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> I would not want to be the guy that pulled ak nife on tyson, before i could stab him and if i could stab him deep enough to be fatal IE the heart, he would of knocked me out with his lightning jabs.
> 
> JW, on the first/second page someone posted who would win between a squid and a shark, that was my opinion
> 
> And to add to the bruce lee part, he knew the 5th form of wing chun, i think its called bi jil or something similar (or death touch), he could punch his fingers thru thin sheets of steel and by hitting the diaphragm just below the sternum could cause an enemy's diaphragm to cramp taking away all breath, like a winding punch but 10 times more effective, this is 1 of many lethal skills that he never tested fully on people due to a ruptured diaphragm **spelling, being fatal to whoever its tested on, other points include nerves and arterries in the neck, he had so many books and quite a few were on human anatomy, he knew alot more than he ever told people, but it was his art and he did re-invent martial arts, and every master has their secrets


why talk about knives? cowards and boys who cant fight use knives.if you cant fight with your fists, your no man.

bruce lee could punch holes through steel could he with only his fingers? how thin? cos i got a few beer cans hed have trouble with.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I cant believe this thread is still going !!

And cant believe 150 to 85 people think Bruce Lee would beat Tyson lol


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

essexboy said:


> why talk about knives? cowards and boys who cant fight use knives.if you cant fight with your fists, your no man.
> 
> bruce lee could punch holes through steel could he with only his fingers? how thin? cos i got a few beer cans hed have trouble with.


as for the knives im strongly against them, and would never use them, i dont train to fight to then go and use a knife lol.

someone said about mike tyson or a guy with a knife, and i think anyone pulling a knife on tyson is mad lol.

as for the steel thing funny enough bruce lee could do exactly that, punch his fingers through unopened cans, and back in his day they prefabrication mills that rolled out cans made them thicker then nowdays as they never had gamma ray thickness testing and modern tech etc.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going !!
> 
> And cant believe 150 to 85 people think Bruce Lee would beat Tyson lol


Has any one noticed that its only the skinny \ pencil neck lads who think bruce lee could take tyson...

I suppose it gives them some sort of "hope" or "false confidence" to think that a lanky streak of p1ss could destroy a hulking killing machine...

Where all us buff dudes know better... :beer:

Reason we know better than you is because we have been skinny now we are super awesome, and you are not super awesome and you cant touch us, and fck your mental mate whos 8st and can take anyone bollox, cause we will smash him to:thumb:


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

aha, i dont have no 8st mate  the guy your talking about i think is me tho lol.

force applied is equal to velocity x weight right? tysons fast yes but bruce was at a whole different level.

and the main arguement is that mike is a boxor, and bruce was a martial artist, meaning he could kick mike in the face, gouge his eyes out etc, there was no "gloves" stated in the original post.

mike tyson would beat bruce in a boxing ring.

Bruce would win on the street.

who would win out of mike tyson and frank shamrock in a boxing ring? and who would win in a UFC fight, its the same concept.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Felzy21 said:


> aha, i dont have no 8st mate  the guy your talking about i think is me tho lol.
> 
> force applied is equal to velocity x weight right? tysons fast yes but bruce was at a whole different level.
> 
> ...


mate have you ever been in a fight???

I mean a real one, no school boy sh1t??

You do know that all that kung fu bollox doesnt work dont you???

And tyson bites ears and legs ffs

Do you ever see any jackie chan **** in cage fighting or UFC etc etc

NO, beause is doesnt fckin work in real life :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> aha, i dont have no 8st mate  the guy your talking about i think is me tho lol.
> 
> force applied is equal to velocity x weight right? tysons fast yes but bruce was at a whole different level.
> 
> ...


Tyson concedes that he would loose a scrap with Shamrock.

Those quick punches - regardless of Bruce's stature would soon finish Tyson.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

this thread is nonsense tyson in his prime would destroy bruce lee but a top ufc fighter would beat tyson end of storey


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

bruce lee never had a real fight in his fukcin life, has any seen him fight???? no!!!!

mike tyson on the other hand, well i dont have to say anymore, id love to see bruce lee try his karate **** on mike tyson when he's got hold of his puny head and head butting him repeatedly an then bites his fukcin face offf


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

tommy y said:


> bruce lee never had a real fight in his fukcin life, has any seen him fight???? no!!!!
> 
> mike tyson on the other hand, well i dont have to say anymore, id love to see bruce lee try his karate **** on mike tyson when he's got hold of his puny head and head butting him repeatedly an then bites his fukcin face offf


bruce was undefeated in his boxing career, he also had many fights with people trying to prove him small and weak and he never lost 1,

i think most of you here are commenting on things you know nothing about, do some research on bruce lee, i used to think he was a skinny chinese ku fu man untill i looked into it, what he could do is unmatched by anyone alive today or ever.

iv never lost a fight, i havent had one recently out of spargear, iv had some of my biggest "think there hard" matesi n spargear, including someone 7 inches taller than myself and i run rings around them, when the big guy throws his first punch cover and elbow like theres no tomorow, when he covers grab his head and knee like theres no tomorow.

big guys allways try swinging a big weight into a punch, wrong way to fight.

but none the less, i do want to be bigger, once it goes to the ground, its all about strength and most fights go to the ground, so il give you that 1


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

just something else to be concidered, this guy is big and he does the same martial art that bruce did from the age of 7, the concept being that the nervous system can feel and respond faster than the brain, and by feeling the opponents movements and manipulating them to strike in between trapping and pushing their hands, please watch the part with the blindfold and you may understand what i mean.

fighting isnt something 2 big drunk guys do up the pub, its an art yes the big club worked back in caveman days but the sword wins because it was planned and thought out better.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Felzy21 said:


> just something else to be concidered, this guy is big and he does the same martial art that bruce did from the age of 7, the concept being that the nervous system can feel and respond faster than the brain, and by feeling the opponents movements and manipulating them to strike in between trapping and pushing their hands, please watch the part with the blindfold and you may understand what i mean.
> 
> fighting isnt something 2 big drunk guys do up the pub, its an art yes the big club worked back in caveman days but the sword wins because it was planned and thought out better.


See that all time in UFC dont you LMFAO

I would have just nutted the [email protected] and kicked him in the balls, lets see him block that..

Nearly the most stupid video i have ever seen..

In any case guy hes "acting" with is a pencil neck


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> See that all time in UFC dont you LMFAO
> 
> I would have just nutted the [email protected] and kicked him in the balls, lets see him block that..
> 
> ...


Spot on:thumbup1: Bruce Lee couldn't defy the laws of physics, goodbye


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> bruce was undefeated in his boxing career, he also had many fights with people trying to prove him small and weak and he never lost 1,
> 
> i think most of you here are commenting on things you know nothing about, do some research on bruce lee, i used to think he was a skinny chinese ku fu man untill i looked into it, what he could do is unmatched by anyone alive today or ever.
> 
> ...


Mate, the whole content of this post yells, im 13 years old, and have never had a smack in the mouth, let alone a tear up.pay attention, as ill say this only once.FORGET all that bruce lee, spinning round like a ballerina, making chicken noises ****.Find your nearest boxing gym and learn how us western blokes fight.I wont critisise you for falling for the "Bruce lee" myth.I did as well, i was 13 when the hysteria started a few months after his death, and i spent 10 months fannying around with wu shu khan kung foo.Then i got spanked in the gob at school, and the bugger wouldnt stand still, for 5 minutes whilst i tried to spin round and kick him! A lot later i ended up in a boxing gym, then i realised what croc of **** id been fed.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

1: the 5th wing chun form is BANNED from UFC due to what it can do to people, second is does not defy laws of physics, velocity x mass = force applied then share it by the difference between a fist and a fingertip perhaps 20-30 times? its pretty basic physics altho my formula may not state the correct terms the principle is correct.

i wouldnt bother going to a boxing gym after doing thai, 8 fists are better than 2.

i myself want to crank up to 14 stone, perfect balance between speed / size and power, thus the reason you dont see pro body builders in UFC, they just cant move like a fighter needs too.

so yes you can call me pencil neck, but id rather be the underdog than the trophy fight.

original case was street fight, bruce vs tyson, anyone who knows anything about the 2 would know it would be bruce, you guys train to get big, i train to fight in a cage, our concepts will of course greatly differ but after all this is a debate thread is it not?

wouldnt be no fun without a debate 

boxing is a sport not a fight. they wear gloves and its dragged out, its nothing like a real

fight.

what you was trying to say was get in full spar gear and kick the **** outa some big friends, it goes to the ground, elbows arent dirty and roundhouses to the head just knock you down, you cant learn to fight by dancing in a ring and punching a bag. lol

knockout is caused by vibration caused by impact force (see above formula) nothing like a fight.

at no point did i state that bruce lee would win UFC lol, fact is he couldnt EVER, you guys are twisting what im saying 

original arguement, bruce would dodge, stab out mikes eyes and do he wants to him, in one of his books is a little diagram "the first 2 points to strike" shown marked on a picture of a massive guy like you hulk, is the eyes and balls, if a 10 year old stabbed out my eyes and kicked me in the balls i would be at his mercy, stick to the facts.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

bottom line, bruce could take out mikes eyes in a space of time FASTER then the human synapse can respond, therefore it is clearly fact, bruce would win no? prove it wrong?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> bottom line, bruce could take out mikes eyes in a space of time FASTER then the human synapse can respond, therefore it is clearly fact, bruce would win no? prove it wrong?


No Bruce's jaw would be on the floor before he could say chow yun fat


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> bottom line, bruce could take out mikes eyes in a space of time FASTER then the human synapse can respond, therefore it is clearly fact, bruce would win no? prove it wrong?


Think you have watched too many films mate..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pretty much says its all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jw007 said:


> pretty much says its all :lol: :lol: :lol:


WTF is that crap is that meant to be real or a joke >S that was funny ass ****


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

got his nose bloodied then cried like a girl, funny as fck!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> pretty much says its all :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sh!t i woke up in a grumpy mood, but after watching that im still p!ssing myself laughing!!! :lol: :lol:

I reckon that guy was definately trained by Bruce Lee , infact i see a family resemblance, i think it may be his uncle :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO, Whats happened?

My mojo has gone..... nooooooo

mmmust...summon....dragon....ball.....


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bruce Lee with out a doubt he was so quick and I dont think Tyson would have landed a punch.

What about a fight between the thing (Fantastic 4) and the Hulk then.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Bruce Lee hands down!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> pretty much says its all :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO, does he thinks hes got telekinetic powers?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bronson

ac6kReak0wY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Look, this is a completely pointless thread and should be killed off, not resurrected every few weeks.

Everyone knows *Chuck Norris *would smash them both to hell.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chuck Norris can deadlift 542 if he wanted to.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

No contest, bruce would win hands down. Tyson is a boxer and would fight like a boxer, slow and heavy with his hands. Whereas bruce would use the whole theory behind jeet kune do, the art bruce developed (for it is an art not a style because as bruce himself said it is a style without style) to adapt to Tyson's set style and thats why he would win. That and the fact that bruce lee was incredibly strong and amazingly fast!


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMFAO, does he thinks hes got telekinetic powers?


ye he does lol, he believes he can pull chii energy from the earth and direct it at "meridians" in peopls bodies, its kinda a make belief version of bil jii or whatever it is where you strike nerves in the neck to cause a knockout effect or the arteries to make them contract and slow bloodflow to the brain, the chinese thought they where hitting make belief channels of energy when they had just found "vital point striking" (doesnt work on people with a neck like hulk lol)

bruce was not an actor like jackie chan, he was a martial artist, then a boxor, then he combined several arts, boxing and thai boxing into 1 big self defence art, he based everything on science altho i admit there is a serious lack of brute force in his style its very effective and was designed to take an oponent apart methodically rather than knock him out in 1 punch.

bruces films are FAKE they are shot in 24 FPS (some scenes in 32FPS) this was because he could throw a punch from his side, to full extention and back to his side in between 24 FPS film images, which means he could punch in less than 4/100ths of a second from a relaxed position? which means perhaps 2/100ths of a second in a ready position, i would go into explaining how fast the punch was moving and how much weight was behind it but you would say the results where made up. only those who understand how a real punch works and not a big wind up swing would appreciate it and theres clearly not many of those here.

and for all those big guys posting here, why arent any pro body builders fighters? i wonder??? no actually i dont.

and just to keep the tyson thing alive, who would win out of the iron mikes?

IRON mike zambidis

or

IRON mike tyson


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

chilisi said:


> tyson is VERY fast boxor, in slow motion you can see him in around 5 frames? this means bruce was 10 times faster.
> 
> OF COURSE with tysons sheer weight in a punch with no gloves, he would probably break bruces neck if he hit him first, so the arguement comes down to who would strike first, which would be bruce?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i take it youve never followed boxing? as anyone that does would know mike tyson in his day was the fastest most destructive heavyweight in history.
> 
> his speed,power and aggresion would destroy lee.


My dad and i do follow boxing, and tyson is still a heavyweight boxer and no matter how fast he is in boxing terms he's still limited by all the muscle mass slowing him down compared to other forms of martial arts, bruce was so fast he could snatch a dime off your hand before you could close it, i doubt tyson was as fast as that


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> OF COURSE with tysons sheer weight in a punch with no gloves, he would probably break bruces neck if he hit him first, so the arguement comes down to who would strike first, which would be bruce?


of course bruce would hit first, and like you said, tyson is a fast boxer, not a fast martial artist.

Other martial artists are in a completely different league in terms of speed compared to boxers.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

BassJunkie said:


> No contest, bruce would win hands down. Tyson is a boxer and would fight like a boxer, *slow* and heavy with his hands. Whereas bruce would use the whole theory behind jeet kune do, the art bruce developed (for it is an art not a style because as bruce himself said it is a style without style) to adapt to Tyson's set style and thats why he would win. That and the fact that bruce lee was incredibly strong and amazingly fast!


PMSL you would be down before you blink, infact i'd bet Tyson was just as fast as Lee. You clearly haven't seen the speed of him


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Felzy21 said:


> and for all those big guys posting here, why arent any pro body builders fighters?


Because they are bodybuilders:confused1:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

chilisi said:


> and thats what would make it a no contest..yes hes fast but to be that fast he would have to lose power..
> 
> watch some tyson fights in his early years..then see if you think hes limited due to his muscle and size.
> 
> plus that vid jwoo7 posted says it all..that kiai "master" looked good on paper when he was flicking his hands out at speed, but when he had to mix it up with a mma fighter he got out punched and couldnt handle the pressure from what it looked like from a poor mma fighter at that.


MMA is all based around bruce lee's philosophy...

As for superman vs the hulk, superman obviously, he's invincible! plus he should just fly above the hulk and shoot lasers at him :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Dont know mate, hes got his son that might help, and all those year sin rag and bone trade much teach you to handle yourself... would be close for sure
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


JW wouldn't stand a chance, Samson would shove his huge member up JW's a$$, game over...............


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL you would be down before you blink, infact i'd bet Tyson was just as fast as Lee. You clearly haven't seen the speed of him


but it isn't just speed, bruce could read people like a book, and he also masked his movements so people couldn't tell when he was going to attack, but he could keep his range, use his feet etc.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bruce was a ten stone actor who NOBODY on here has ever seen fight. FACT! Tyson would have beaten him with one hand. Seriously.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

This fvcking thread, I reckon every little big kid thinks lee would win (deluded kids who watch too much TV)

The more adult and worldly wise of us, KNOW Tyson wouldn't break sweat in snapping the

little China man in half, its called experience boys.

Felzy, your deluded mate, fantasy island stuff

Note: I did Boxing for 5 years, TKD for over 10 years and KB for 2 years, WTF do I know:rolleyes:

Done with this annoying thread:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Tyson...Simple reasons.

1. Bruce Lee is dead.

2. He was nothingmore than an actor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Take it you didn't see Frank Bruno's physique also a prime Ike Ibeabuchi? Both heavyweights were absolute chissled.

Also i am have boxed & bodybuilded for 11 years, i fight out of capitol gym & will be turning professional


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry, whats the relevance between looking chiselled and fighting???

'chiselled' is just how low your bodyfat is....a different requirement to stepping on stage to stepping in the ring or the cage?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Chuck Norris can deadlift 542 if he wanted to.


And thats from his Beard! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I was replying to some1 else, but hey you can't put muscles on your chin


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha ok cool, I shall butt out then!!!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL just an actor? you guys obviously know nothing of bruce lee, he developed his own martial arts system from which MMA spawned, he trained in loads of different styles of martial arts, and although he wasn't a professional fighter he still won plenty of fights (one ending with a KO 3 mins into the fight, and another ending with a KO 30 seconds into the fight) and did martial arts demonstations, such as at the 1967 long beach international karate championships he told USKA world karate champion Vic Moore that he was going to throw a punch straight at his face and all he had to do was block it, went back a few steps, gliding into range bruce threw his punch landing an inch from impact and in 8 attempts Moore couldn't stop it.

He was also a boxer in his school years beating three times champion in a competition between twelve hong kong schools, he would know how tyson would fight because he knows boxing whereas tyson wouldn't have a clue what bruce was going to do.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bruce lee was good and showy imo....but I think there are plenty of people in your average town that would tear him a new one....

Plus, Jet Li is far better imo


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Bruce lee was good and showy imo....but I think there are plenty of people in your average town that would tear him a new one....
> 
> Plus, Jet Li is far better imo


So you don't like good and showy? Jet Li trained in wushu, wushu is all designed to be showy and to be as flashy as possible, as most wushu schools train students to move into doing wushu demonstrations, sort of like martial arts cheerleading.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry mate

but have you ever fought?

a 10 stone pro boxer vs a 16 stone + boxer under boxing rules....hmmmmm

do you think that the cream - lets say Barrera, Hatton, Pacman or even Pretty boy would beat any of the current crop of crap heavyweights let alone a KO merchant? lol

hell I doubt Bruce would beat any of the above AT HIS OWN WEIGHT

sorry mate but back to your Kung Fu weekly magazines and wooden dummy

what next ? Jackie Chan would do Fedor?,


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> sorry mate
> 
> but have you ever fought?
> 
> ...


I have trained in martial arts all my life mate, i aint dumb.

Weight isn't everything, if you have bug muscles it doesn't mean you are strong, and strength is completely different to power, and to hit hard you need power and bruce lee had tons of it.

Even if tyson could hit hard, all he knows is to punch, boxers rarely block, the closest thing they do to a block is put their hands up, which at exactly the same time bruce would either kick him in the shins so he couldn't walk, or trip him up so his 16 stone frame smashes into the ground.

BTW, i don't get "kung fu weekly" and the wooden dummy is a valuable training device


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

what martial arts mate..... ? sorry but the above is crap - what assumption are you making

fight is under boxing rules

Pride Rules

Nevada State (UFC)

or a streetfight

the weight issue agreed but its not a bodybuilder fighting - its a pro boxer - someone who is conditioned and can punch and be punched???


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> what martial arts mate..... ? sorry but the above is crap - what assumption are you making
> 
> fight is under boxing rules
> 
> ...


ones i have actually practised:

karate, tai chi, feng shou and i also study the theory behind a lot of others.

Even if the fight was under streetfight rules, tyson wouldn't know how to block because he never does.

Sure they are conditioned to punch and be punched, but everyone still has weaknesses, a good sharp kick to the shins (which i doubt a boxer would be conditioned to take) can eaily put anyone's leg out of order and one kick to the balls (which tyson wouldn't know how to block) would put him out of the count for a good few days.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

your joking right?

so no actually fighting arts

lol

obviously its your opinion but how you can think and say the above and believe it is quite amusing

and shows youve never sparred/fought (in my terms sparring means hitting each other properly) else you would really understand then how silly your point of view is

suppose you think Jackie Chan would beat Fedor?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

You spar in Karate, (or in your terms, hitting each other properly) which shows how much you know.

Jackie chan is an actor, as far as i know he wasn't ever a competition fighter, plus bruce was in exectional physical condition compared to jackie.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

only karate that generally spar properly is Kyokushinkai (but they dont throw headshots) so yes it does show what I know - plus they dont use boxing punches (proven to be the most effective scientifically) kick sub optimally (Muay Thai do this the best) or know how to knee properly (again Muay Thai) obviously the odd super athlete exists but cross trains and would be good whereever .....

and if youd ever seen a 10 stone skilled fighter against a 16 stone one, youd know it would be adios for the little guy (of equally skill etc) hence the need for weight divisions?

bruce was an actor too

he never fought properly as a pro did he?

still havent answered my question about which rules your assuming the fight would take place under>


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

You are wrong, my style (shotokan) which although it is based around self defense we still sparred and had sparring competitions.

You can't just compare weights, if you say "10 stone vs 16 stone" obviously that would meanyou'd think the 16 stone fighter would win, but a 10 stone skilled fighter, vs a 16 stone lump that can't block is a bit different.

Like i said, jackie chan wasn't a competition fighter so i have no idea about his actual fighting skills.

Bruce did fight in competitions and won.

Like i said, it wouldn't matter what rules it would take place under, tyson still wouldn't know how to block or kick effectively.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

shotokan, sorry rigid and inefective for a proper fight - i would bet everything I owned on the 1top 10 shotokan 'fighters' being murdered in a round by the equal weight top 10 muay thai fighters...end of

but a 16 stone lump??? Mike tyson is a pro boxer, conditioned!! lol

if you think a heavy **** fighter cant ever win, go look at one of my favs. ernesto hoost who LOST TWICE to a f*ckin NFL linebacker called bobb sapp.....

Bruce never fought pro boxing, muay thai or MMA right....so that means he wasnt a fighter either...sorry


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

and re rules

under Pro Boxing - tyson KO round 1

under Pride....tyson GNP or head stomps 20 seconds

UFC rules...prob give bruce a bit longer - if his BJJ was **** hot maybe a chance...but tyson powers out

streetfight...again tyson as he was a streetfighter and a conditioned pro


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

muay thai is different to boxing as there are different rules, you are allowed to kick etc., MMA was after bruce (and bruce is one of the reasons MMA exists today) and he decided to develope JKD instead of turning pro.

ernesto hoost is bound by the limitations of what he has learnt, yes he learnt muay thai, kickboxing and savate but how would he know what to do when he was on the ground? bruce learned different techniques to work in every situation.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

shotokan, even in fights mate,, no knees to the head, no clinch, no elbows, no leg kicks, no submissions right? from my 3 years of it anyway - too rigid, designed for small japanese people , doesnt take into account a lot of the above - not a personal dig mate but its not on the same level fightwise as boxing, muay thai mma etc


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> and re rules
> 
> under Pro Boxing - tyson KO round 1
> 
> ...


but if you were going under any rules like boxing then why should it be tysons rules? that just gives him an unfair advantage the rules would have to be no rules, in that case even though tyson would be allowed to block and kick he wouldn't know how to. and streetfighting is barely something to be proud of, a local lout ocul dbe a streetfighting champion.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> shotokan, even in fights mate,, no knees to the head, no clinch, no elbows, no leg kicks, no submissions right? from my 3 years of it anyway - too rigid, designed for small japanese people , doesnt take into account a lot of the above - not a personal dig mate but its not on the same level fightwise as boxing, muay thai mma etc


boxing doesn't include back fists, knees to the head, no elbows, no kicks, no submissions etc. etc. etc. whereas muay tahi and MMA do include a few but tyson was a boxer, not an MMA fighter or a muay thai fighter.

boxing is more rigid than shotokan, and 3 years is barely enough time to learn the basics, i trained for 7 years, and got my second black belt.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

MMA was after bruce?? lol mate look up Pank©ration...you'll find the Ancient Greeks did it before Christ....

so in your mind who wins out of BJ Penn (who would wipe Bruce Ass on the floor)- again Bruce didnt do any gi or no gi sub wrestling comps did he? yet they existed ?? lol - and Fedor

try telling me weight dont make a difference

sorry but the - im too tough or good to fight as my art is too deadly - is crap.... I admire bruce for what he did and his condition but he aint beating another conditioned fighter over 6 stone plus heavier....

back to jodan mawashigeri and some kata i think dude

...how much do you weigh?? just to ask that have you ever sparred someone double your bodyweight and taken a proper shot from them?? if so did you enjoy the time you spent in A and E because that is what would happen


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bruce would get kicked fcukin senseless, anyone who thinks otherwise has never had a fight imo....

I've seen with my own eyes, top tae kwon do instructors get smashed fcuk out of by a doorman with no martial arts experience at all, just a brawler, yet he was 18 stone solid. I'm sorry but some of yous live in a fcuking dream world....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, I've also seen a british olympic judo team member get hammered ....(that was by me, but I'll go into detail another day...  )


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> MMA was after bruce?? lol mate look up Pank©ration...you'll find the Ancient Greeks did it before Christ....
> 
> so in your mind who wins out of BJ Penn (who would wipe Bruce Ass on the floor)- again Bruce didnt do any gi or no gi sub wrestling comps did he? yet they existed ?? lol - and Fedor
> 
> ...


thats why i said one of the reasons MMA exists, not the only one.

he never said the "i'm too tough or good to fight as my art is too deadly" thing, he just wanted to do something else.

tyson wouldn't be able to land a shot, and even if he did bruce would still be able to recover from it.

yes tyson was conditioned but he was conditioned for taking boxing punches, not sweeps, locks, kicks, groundwork etc.

I don't know how bruce would stand up to MMA fighters, but this is against a boxer, bruce lee vs mike tyson, thats what i'm arguing, your just arguing that bruce is a bad fighter compared to everyone else.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If tyson landed one shot on Bruce, he'd wake up next month...are you for real??


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

tae kwon do and judo are also very limmited, whereas bruce knew things other than just groundwork or kicking.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Robsta said:


> If tyson landed one shot on Bruce, he'd wake up next month...are you for real??


like i said, he wouldn't be able to land a shot, also if bruce got one shot to tysons wedding tackle (which he would as a boxing stance doesn't cover them) he wouldn't be able to have babies no more.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

look obviously you are small and do some form of martial art so refuse to acknowledge the simple truth.....small skinny skilled fighter of any form, against big strong conditioned boxer, is getting hammered....sorry mate, but size does matter, like it or not...

Can't be bothered to get involved with people who deny the obvious


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha black belt means **** in pretty much any martial art bar BJJ these days....

i learnt more in 3 weeks of Muay Thai

but you said Bruce would win in ANY of the above

boxers can punch - karate men cant - FACT

in a streetfight you can bite, and do all the illegal moves - so you agree (even though its not a nice form of combat) that Tyson wins on this one??

Bruce - as you say was the best of his day and had no MMA - so how did he spar properly... a bit like me sparring the best in my local pub, without good quality sparring how do you know how good you are??

bruce did a BIT of boxing, a LOT of Kung Fu and a BIT of subbmission work

sorry but not enough quality in there

if he had been Lumpinee or Raja champion or at least a decent level thai boxer he may have been able to kick tysons legs away but kung fu kicks etc again arent powerful enough

what rules are you assuming its under as I dont see how he wins anyway? dont you think tyson would train/cross train - David Haye does, Enzo M does (both do BJJ) and again would crush Bruce in a fight.....

if there arent any rules then its a streetfight (so see above)

only way Tyson loses is if its maybe a Kata competition or some Wushu gymnastics


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Robsta said:


> look obviously you are small and do some form of martial art so refuse to acknowledge the simple truth.....small skinny skilled fighter of any form, against big strong conditioned boxer, is getting hammered....sorry mate, but size does matter, like it or not...
> 
> Can't be bothered to get involved with people who deny the obvious


the obvious aint always right, tyson is bound to what he knows, even if he was a streetfighter i doubt he would come up against someone a skilled as bruce.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

BassJunkie said:


> thats why i said one of the reasons MMA exists, not the only one.
> 
> he never said the "i'm too tough or good to fight as my art is too deadly" thing, he just wanted to do something else.
> 
> ...


erm, you said he'd recover....mate, you live in a dream world...wake up and smell the roses...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

..and agree RObsta - hell you know Matt Skelton and do some Muay Thai so at least understand the angle that smaller fights can win, but they need to be super skilled and have an advantage (experience etc) but an equal matching of skill and one with a HUGE weight advantage the bigger mans power will win in most cases

...its funny that its always the karate/kung fu peeps that believe the crap they read in the 100 best death touches or the 'sparring' that isnt really so

....your in manchest right mr blackbelt?? why not pop down to Warrington Thai or Wolfslair - go spar with someone 6 stone heavier than you

and let me know which hospital to send the flowers and milkshake drinks too


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In fact, that is a pretty ridiculous thing to say come to think of it...a 10 stone guy would recover enough in a fight from a heavyweight champion with one of the hardest ever punches.....in fact that is one of the most amazingly ridiculous things I've ever heard.....still, made me laugh so props for that... :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

actually i am concinved Bass is a troll

as its too ridiculous.... hit by a world champ heavyweight and 'recovers' LOLOLOLOL

Ive been hit in the mush by a middleweight ex european champ boxer and saw stars! and smahsed by a bloody 8 stone Raja champ in thailand and was in all sorts of trouble....

so your above comment Bass is - with all respect - total and utter horse****


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I always used to think size doesn't matter - you get force fed it everyday. Now I actually do MMA I found out it does matter it really does, when I spa with someone that is 10 stone and I am 18-20 stone they really dont stand a chance, I am stronger than them, they may be faster than me but the blows are well not that good, I get them in to a hold I crush them, I can manipulate their limbs in to a submission while they can not do much else.

Not saying all people lighter but I find the only people I generally loose to in a spa are people my own weight.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Somebody close this fooking thread arrrggghhh:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I always used to think size doesn't matter - you get force fed it everyday. Now I actually do MMA I found out it does matter it really does, when I spa with someone that is 10 stone and I am 18-20 stone they really dont stand a chance, I am stronger than them, they may be faster than me but the blows are well not that good, I get them in to a hold I crush them, I can manipulate their limbs in to a submission while they can not do much else.
> 
> *Not saying all people lighter but I find the only people I generally loose to in a spa are people my own weight.*


Thats because your face aint mean enough:laugh::laugh:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Thats because your face aint mean enough:laugh::laugh:


 :angry:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Somebody close this fooking thread arrrggghhh:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Second that!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

who wants this closed???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

It wants closing i say. anyone who makes a post about recovering from a tyson shot must of been a victim of jeffery darhmers lobotomy.

Could we start a new one about whos dad is the hardest on ukm...ffs


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im still laughing out loud at the 'bruce would recover' idea, with what...Iron Chin Gung FU ??? its so stupid.... cant wait to tell the lads this one tonight at sparring, we'll all take turns at hitting and being hit by people 50% heavier and see who 'recovers' first.... lololol

but then this comes from a student who thinks tai chi and karate punches are the daddy


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Maybe he was under the impression bruce was on nubain and crystal meth at the time???????


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> who wants this closed???


Please, to save what little sanity i have left:beer:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i love this poll.

pure unadulterated sh1t in a cup


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> who wants this closed???


Ahem...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Close the damn thread its driving me mad it should been title muhammed ali not mike tyson


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PMSL i can't believe how ignorant some people are, Tyson would knock Bruces head into next sunday. Stop living in your fantasy land, I could create my own martial arts style if I wanted to, it doesn't mean I could beat tyson FFS!!!! :cursing:



BassJunkie said:


> tyson wouldn't be able to land a shot, and even if he did bruce would still be able to recover from it.


LMFAO Tyson was one of the fastest and most powerful boxers around in his prime, if anything i'd put my money on Bruce not being able to land a shot


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Robsta said:


> who wants this closed???


For the love of god... pleeeeeeeeeeeease....... It's like kicking a dying dog...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lock please Robsta, what a load of sh1te


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Robsta said:


> who wants this closed???


Close it PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You know I've never actually thought about it before.. I think lee would kick tysons **** tbh... 

Thoughts opinions?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I didnt realise there were so many gay's on this site.

157 of them so far :whistling:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

MXD the stirrer ahahah


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

that made me laugh about bruce lee being able to recover from a smack from tyson lol...do u believe he can dodge bullets too


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

noel said:


> actually i am concinved Bass is a troll
> 
> as its too ridiculous.... hit by a world champ heavyweight and 'recovers' LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


If you think i'm a troll for thinking bruce would beat tyson then your saying that the other 150 odd people are trolls too.

Look, i don't want to argue anymore so lets just agree to dissagree on this mate


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

fine I agree your talking absolute and utter tripe - and I back my claim up with the fact that you have not yet done a proper fight sport (when you use your martial arts knowledge/experience as reference)

I noted your down in cornwall now (as a student) not manchester...sooo

pop down to Touchgloves Gym, run by Nathan and Julie Kitchen (lovely peeps and shes a world champion - a proper one - in both Muay Thai and Kickboxing - no Katas, Wooden dummys, or bull**** ) - go train there and I guarnatee after a sparring session with HER, you will then see how ludicrous your belief is

and PS everyone at sparring last night were in absolute fits at the idea of Bruce taking a full on shot from Iron Mike and then 'recovering' - as one said, yeah sure - recovering over 3 months in hospital drinking through a straw

ever seen the show 'Human Weapan' go look on youtube and watch the science explained

you'll note that the kung fu guys have neither the strongest punch/kick or knee

and they are all roughly the same size

only time I have seen a skilled fighter lose to someone tiny (by comparison) was when Might Mo, K1 slugger - so slightly in the tyson mode - KO'd by a headkick from former Rachadamnoern star Kaoklai Kaenorsing (spelling irrelevant really as its an eglish translation of thai) - now kaoklai was class and had a pro record of 100-150 proper fights - totally different league to bruce lee ......

and thats the only one, plus as I say his striking is a level miles above your little chinese friend.

I called you a troll as you come out with the comments about the recovery, lee using groin stikes (whilst thinking that tyson wouldnt fight dirty - the bloke who bit someones ear off in a BOXING ONLY fight!) lol - and claim to have 'fight knowledge' which couldnt be further from the truth


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Face it if anything Bruce Lee wouldn't land **** on Tyson, Tyson wouldn't of

just K.O'd him a full on punch of Tyson with no gloves etc would of left him

paralyzd if not dead! This is a silly argument it i like saying who would win in a fight between Fedor Emelianenko & Jeremy Kyle?! Tyson obviously being Fedor!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.bullshido.net/ right up your alley Bass..... lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well if Bruce Lee was so good, he didnt last very long as clearly his fitness wasnt up to much:whistling:

Saying that wasnt his son trained by the great one himself??? Didnt see him manage to "dodge" bullets or recover from a gunshot wound, which lets face it, is less damaging than a tyson shot any day of the week:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Honestly why do some people think Bruce Lee was some kinda super human. ??

Tyson was a Fcuking good boxer. And in his prime you could argue that he was the best ever heavy weight boxer ! Thats Fact.

Yes, *not everybody* would share this view, some will say Ali was the best or whoever! But surely anyone with half a brain would atleast see that you put any of the top heavyweight boxers from the past together and there would be one hell of a fight!!

So why is it that some ACTOR/ martial arts expert, weighing in at 9 stone is *GOD*! And can take out one of the best boxers of all time before he can say chow mein.

Do you guys honestly think Bruce Lee was that special?? And no other martial arts expert of recent days could touch him either??

Cos thats how its coming across to me.........


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Face it if anything Bruce Lee wouldn't land **** on Tyson, Tyson wouldn't of
> 
> just K.O'd him a full on punch of Tyson with no gloves etc would of left him
> 
> paralyzd if not dead! This is a silly argument it i like saying who would win in a *fight between Fedor Emelianenko & Jeremy Kyle?*! Tyson obviously being Fedor!


I think Fedor would take Kyle but Ahh Graham would be a different kettle of pies

Discuss


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bruce is admirable but hell put him in the UFC and lets compare - oh I damn - the UFC dont even go down to 140!! so we have to look at WEC - lets go for the heaviest class to be fair

for arguements sake lets say Urijah Faber - the calafornia kid, awesome physical shape, great wrestler, slick BJJ, but he got TKO by Mike Brown - another 135lber - so if the no 1 at his weight in the world cant 'RECOVER' from the shots of a man his own weight - how the hell is he going to take the shots of a guy 6-7 stone heavier

the only chance is submissions, and as bruce never fought in any BJJ or sub grappling tournaments etc then we dont know - its just brainwashing from peoples 100th dan instructors - almost akin to a deity - thats what fights and competitions are for to see how far you've progressed, if you dont test yourself - you cant know - fact

its just sad that your taken for a ride by people who tell you this crap

as one day you'll fight someone and realise the 'fighting' youve been doing for 7 yrs and all the secret moves - is a pile of poo


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I think Fedor would take Kyle but Ahh Graham would be a different kettle of pies
> 
> Discuss


Kyle however is an apparent BJJ black belt :whistling:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

actually I dont think Tyson could take Jeremy's shots, and he'd just recover anyway and use his Dim Mak death touch techniques


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> Bruce is admirable but hell put him in the UFC and lets compare - oh I damn - the UFC dont even go down to 140!! so we have to look at WEC - lets go for the heaviest class to be fair
> 
> for arguements sake lets say Urijah Faber - the calafornia kid, awesome physical shape, great wrestler, slick BJJ, but he got TKO by Mike Brown - another 135lber - so if the no 1 at his weight in the world cant 'RECOVER' from the shots of a man his own weight - how the hell is he going to take the shots of a guy 6-7 stone heavier
> 
> ...


Bit strong that mate, when I did TKD I concentrated on the sports side of it, good competitions aplenty, left the poo bits to the deluded 3rd and 4th dan experts I used to show up at sparring every night

KB was totally different, same as boxing really except you could sweep and kick the fookers, training was similar type as well.

85% of the TKD class couldn't fight there way out of a wet paper bag where as 85% of KB and boxing clubs would be very sound in a ruck.

Ive wrote to Obama asking if he can do anything about getting this thread closed:rolleyes: We'll soon see how good he is:whistling:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

the reference was to the 95% as you pointed out ;-) as I have seen people who have come from Kyokushin/Knockdown karate and TKD etc do well but tends to be those who can adapt, and then again of those porb half are naturally gifted anyway and would be awesome regardless

but I am prepared to stick my neck out and say that - on the whole - and as you have experienced - the majority are not really what they seem at first - how many time I (and others) have seen the so called master/ridiculous grade bloke turn up to spar and be the equivalent level of someone who had boxed/Muay Thai for 6mths

now I think all martial arts are beneficial - and each to their own - everyone trains for different reasons - and so its great we have a whole variety of them

its just when the deluded - like our Mr Bass honestly seem incapble of seeing through the clouds of mystique!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> the reference was to the 95% as you pointed out ;-) as I have seen people who have come from Kyokushin/Knockdown karate and TKD etc do well but tends to be those who can adapt, and then again of those porb half are naturally gifted anyway and would be awesome regardless
> 
> but I am prepared to stick my neck out and say that - on the whole - and as you have experienced - the majority are not really what they seem at first - how many time I (and others) have seen the so called master/ridiculous grade bloke turn up to spar and be the equivalent level of someone who had boxed/Muay Thai for 6mths
> 
> ...


Yup, fair comment, just got a bit miffed i'd been following poo for a few years

bit like offo at Pauls


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Tyson would win


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Bruce lee


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Who would win a fight, action man or gi joe.....................Discuss without pre determined prejudices pls


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Who would win a fight, action man or gi joe.....................Discuss without pre determined prejudices pls


Interesting:whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Depends if it's hawk eye action man or not????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> *Who would win a fight, action man or gi joe.....................*Discuss without pre determined prejudices pls


Tyson....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Depends if it's hawk eye action man or not????


Excellent point, can we prosume its non hawk eye as I feel it would give AM an

unfair advantage.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Action man would tear him a new one.....everyone knows that....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Action man would tear him a new one.....everyone knows that....


But didnt GI Joe practise his own martial Art??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> But didnt GI Joe practise his own martial Art??


Gi joe was just an actor FFS


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

bunch of c*nts

Barbie and Ken, they f*cking destroy Gi and Action man.

easy, Ken just too chiselled , Barbie too quick

... Barbie (if hit by Action or GI) would just recover


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i thought this thread would take everybody's attention away from all the b0ll0cks around the site at the moment.......


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread is amazing.

'Here's a list of things Bruce Lee could do...'

Hahahahaha


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

It would have to be Bruce Lee. He would kick Tyson straight in the cream crackers!


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

yeeeeee bruce lee alll the way baby. He was way ahead of his time


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I remember watching a martial arts show a few years back and they explained that Bruce Lee was a movie fighter, his style just wouldn't work in real life. So I'm gonna go with Tyson.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Action man would tear him a new one.....everyone knows that....


if it was the talky one then definately.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Depends if Tyson was quick enough to land a punch on Lee as boxers have harder punches than martial arts guys as that is all they do. Down to speed of the first good hit! IMO.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

If Tyson landed 1 punch on him i think it would result in time travel


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

nobody said:


> If Tyson landed 1 punch on him i think it would result in time travel


 :lol:

Otherwise Bruce.


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Stanco said:


> I'll say Tyson.
> 
> EDIT: At mike tysons peak of course (late 80's)


Bruce Lee definately.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

He-Man does them both


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Deffinately Bruce Lee, i always use to have this converstation with my gym owner and use to say Mike Tyson or Van Damme would beat Bruce Lee to **** him off, but deep down Bruce all the way


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

noel said:


> He-Man does them both


With or without his sword?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

LEE OF COURSE, tyson trained only to use his hands, lee is trained for overall and his punch is said to lift a heavyweight boxer off of their feet anyways. BUt who eva lands tht first punch to the cranium its good night irene


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Bruce Lee, Tyson will never hit him, although Tyson is fast, Lee moves like water, like water my friend.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

booooooooom! headshot


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Stone said:


> Bruce Lee, Tyson will never hit him, although Tyson is fast, Lee moves like water, like water my friend.


I doubt it hes dead.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

surely you guys are all joking..... bruce lee - lolololololol - how about a tag team

Team Actors (Bruce, Jackie Chan and Van Damme)

vs

Team Actual Fighters (Mike Tyson, Fedor Emelienko and Yodsanklai Fairtex)

who wins

lololo

team actors or team actual fighters???

awaits the people in cloud cuckoo land


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm assuming most of the people who voted Bruce Lee are either:

12 years old,

Watch too much TV

Never had a fight of any form (comp, street, even sparing)

Do kung Fu (or what ever it was he did)

Any one who thinks a boxer would walk straight in swinging big haymakers leaving his guard down are seriously misinformed!!!

I haven't read all this thread but some of the statements that Bruce lee would be too quick and knock Tyson out with one kick are laughable.

Unless you have been in the ring (or even spared) with an experienced boxer you can't understand the speed and power of even someone at lightweight has!!

Id even put money on Amir Kahn (glass chin as well) beating any kung fu guy!!

As for some one as ferocious as mike Tyson, it would be like a pit bull with a kitten!!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

nah bruce lee would smashed him in the leg with a low kick, mike would be ****ed as his legs arnt conditioned to withstand such impact, he goes down like a sack of **** and bruck stomps him to death


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

.....


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

lmao at this thread and all these deluded people still trying to convince us a small and weak actor could beat possibly the best boxer of all time in his prime.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> nah bruce lee would smashed him in the leg with a low kick, mike would be ****ed as his legs arnt conditioned to withstand such impact, he goes down like a sack of **** and bruck stomps him to death


I would put you in the:

12 years old

Watch too much TV section. :whistling:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Rocho said:


> I would put you in the:
> 
> 12 years old
> 
> Watch too much TV section. :whistling:


 :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

tyson been in films what came first fighting or the films? same with bruce fighter then actor


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> lmao at this thread and all these deluded people still trying to convince us a small and *weak* actor could beat possibly the best boxer of all time in his prime.


i agree he was tiny but weak? had alot of strength for a "small" guy.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> tyson been in films what came first fighting or the films? same with bruce fighter then actor


Ok i admit Bruce Lee would beat Tyson at acting!! :thumb:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Johno23 said:


> i agree he was tiny but weak? had alot of strength for a "small" guy.


yes, weak. Strong-ish for his size perhaps, but still weak lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> lmao at this thread and all these deluded people still trying to convince us a small and weak actor could beat possibly *the best boxer of all time* in his prime.


have a word!


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

LOL some threads here clearly do not know JS about bruce lee, just an actor?

Okay fellah.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> yes, weak. Strong-ish for his size perhaps, but still weak lol.


ok weak i dont agree with, anyone who can demonstrate one arm press ups using only 2 fingers or one arm chin ups isn't weak.

The bigger you are doesn't necessarily mean stronger, i mean look at guys in the Royal Marines slightly above average in size but strong, have speed and loads of stamina.


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Stone said:


> LOL some threads here clearly do not know JS about bruce lee, just an actor?
> 
> Okay fellah.


100% correct Stone......crazy comments!?!


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

its not even a fight tbh... the speed, power, reflexes of Bruce are just amazing, it'd be over in the first minute... tyson would be knocked all over the show. I am a massive Bruce Lee fan of course. But i am not denying that '' IF '' tyson landed a single blow. Lee would be er... dead... lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyway, Im going for Bear Grylls on this one.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

spongebob... ( They deleted my thread )...


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

bruce lees punches would have no effect on tyson lol. if tyson grabbed the skinny [email protected] it wud be game over!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bruce Lee easily.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

how about Lee Vs. Fedor?

Bet half of you will still say Lee :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Fedor would tie him in a knot!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its ridiculous

come on - the strength is too much

plus bruce lee did kung fu - so hardly a leg kicker - if they were THE SAME weight then sure a different story but they arent -

would Ricky Hatton (who is BIGGER than Bruce Lee) beat either of the Klitscho brothers (who are poop) - NO too much weight diff

Ive sparred with people who are about the same weight as lee BUT who can knee elbow and kick properly - in thailand - now does it hurt - yeah sure but i can clinch them and kill them - now Im nothing special and this is against people who have had 300+ fights and are pretty much the creme de la creme of muay thai

Ive also rolled with guys a lot smaller than me who are miles more skill ful - but you can power out - and once you add strikes its game over

Id have my house on them destroying bruce lee every time and they are the same weight

only chance bruce has is on the ground, ala royce grace but again miles too much weight diff to be effective -

if kung fu is so good how come its not THE standup style used to train say MMA guys these days ?? er its not is it - you use thai strikes as they are the most effective kicks by a country mile, same for kness and elbows - western punching (i.e boxing) is the most powerful hands and a combo of BJJ and wrestling for floor work

now bruce wasnt an expert in ANY of the above

had he fought Muay Thai?

has he even competed at BJJ or Sub Grappling?

any western boxing fights?

sorry guys, bruce made some fab films which got most of us into martial arts

but sorry to say he wasnt a fighter ....... and anyone who has fought, or even sparred with a true heavy weight knows that the argument for Bruce is futile


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The poll results on this thread really show how stupid humans are.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

34 pages of this??????

Oh dear!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

he did chinese boxing


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

lol he did wing chun kung fu -so gets his **** handed too him in either western boxing or thai boxing every time...

i think he won a school boy boxing comp once... not really the same league as Iron Mike is it - lol

its a bit like arguing with people from a cult - they just wont believe the truth


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Will Smith or Marvin Haggler?

Steven Seagal or Ernest Hoost?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

well tbh we'll nevva actually know lol, but i deffo see where youre comming from i wanted to say tyson because he was a phawkin beast throws a combo of 3 in 1 second and had like 3 tonnes behind his punch which apparently is the equvilant of a transit van hitting u at 30 miles an hour insane.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

how about old chucky norris though hes hardcore too the max baby and you can see him jabbin GH in him on youtube.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Ian Beal.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

noel said:


> its a bit like arguing with people from a cult - they just wont believe the truth


Lee fans are as bad as trekkies :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

noel said:


> its ridiculous
> 
> come on - the strength is too much
> 
> ...


Its really surpirising to me how much Lee get talked abuot, Lee, in the UFC, Lee against the Hulk, the list goes on.

But you have got to ask yourself, why always Bruce Lee?

Well simply because he was a phenomenon, one that as yet, is untouched in the same circles.

And in reply to the above quote;

In 2004, UFC president Dana White credited Bruce Lee as the "father of mixed martial arts"


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Tyson easily, Lee might be faster and more agile. But Tysons a machine and would snap Lee in half


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah of course as he served as inspiration for people who were kids at the time he was doing his films

this was a time when you had the influence and mystique of the eastern arts - nothing mystical now as the ability to train with a BJJ black belt , a stadium champ in muay thai or a Pro MMA fighter or world class boxer is easy - no more than a few quid or a plane journey away - all make you realise what works and what doesnt pretty quickly

ask this generation - who will be fighters in 10yrs time and sorry to say they will look at the K1 and MMA fighters

any kid at our gym wants to kick like Buakow or Cro Crop, slam like Matt Hughes, head stomp like Wanderlei Silva , do BJJ like Damien Mai or leglocks like Imanari / Aoki

no mention of the little chinese bloke :-(


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

noel said:


> yeah of course as he served as inspiration for people who were kids at the time he was doing his films
> 
> this was a time when you had the influence and mystique of the eastern arts - nothing mystical now as the ability to train with a BJJ black belt , a stadium champ in muay thai or a Pro MMA fighter or world class boxer is easy - no more than a few quid or a plane journey away - all make you realise what works and what doesnt pretty quickly
> 
> ...


funny that isnt it, they need to look at the UFC archives when Lee fought. oh wait...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah - or maybe check Pride as he was doing it then...oh

or maybe he was fighting in Vale Tudo in Brazil , or doing a Gracie Challenge

or maybe lets check the stadium roster at Lumpini or Raja or Ch 7 Stadium and see when he fought

oh

how about the Munidals or the Pan Ams see if he was fighting BJJ tournies

or maybe ADCC where he fought Sub Wrestling

oh.... seem to have drawn a blank

- hmmmm


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen Bruce Lee fight at all??

When I say fight, I mean a real one with no special affects or actors???

If so was this full contact, where the fighters wanting to rip each others heads off???

It seems all Bruce Lees 'skills' where for show and wouldnt really work in the real world!!

Ive seen Mike Tyson fight live 50 feet away!! Ive seen him knock guys out cold!!!

All real fights with no special affects!!!

As i said before, it would be like a pit bull with a kitten! The kitten is quick and can scratch the pit bull but once their up close, it wouldnt be a pretty sight!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If you know that much about the arts then you should know everything about Bruce Lee, oh wait, you dont..

Bruce Lee was one of the most influential men to virtually everyone, and its only really the younger generation that look upon Lee as a phony, or "just an actor"

Here is something that might interest you;

This has been debated time and time again, and everytime i see it, Bruce Lee comes out on top, purely for the fact that he WAS a true fighter, that wanted to become famous in film. I think there needs to be more respect to a man that influenced so many people.

Contrary to popular belief, Lee did have "real" fights with other martial artists. These prearranged duels, called "Bei Mo", were popular in Hong Kong at that time. Bruce's most memorable encounter was with a Mongolian wrestler named Lau Dai Chun. The fight took place at the home of a police detective. It only lasted a few seconds. Bruce knocked the guy out with one kick to the head.

http://www.geocities.com/jimmy900_uk/12things.htm

Defeated British boxer Gary Elms by knockout in the third round in the 1958 Hong Kong amateur boxing championships by using Wing Chun traps and high/low-level straight punches. Before he met Elms in the finals, he knocked out three boxers in the first round. Hawkings Cheung, his fellow Wing Chun street fighter, witnessed the event.

Lee knocked out Wong Jack-Man in Oakland, CA, in a 1965 no-holds-barred challenge match. It was Lee's last official fight. It lasted three minutes.

Lee knocked-out Chung, a Choy Li Fut fighter, in Hong Kong in a 1958 Full-Contact match. The match was refereed by Sheun-Leung Wong.

Lee knocked out Uechi in 10 seconds in a 1962 Full-Contact match in Seattle. It was refereed by Jesse Glover.

He was a gang leader in his teenage years. The name of his group was known as "The Tigers of Junction Street".

UFC President Dana White considers Bruce Lee as "the father of Mixed Martial Arts".

Alongside Muhammad Ali, Lee is cited as a major influence by many K-1 and MMA champions: Bas Rutten, Jose "Pele' Landi-Jons, Wanderlei Silva, 'Emilianenko Fedor', Norifumi "Kid' Yamamoto, Rob Kaman, Ramon Dekkers, Frank Shamrock, Murilo Rua, Mauricio Rua, 'Jerome Le Banner', 'Carlos Newton', Remy Bonjasky, Jeremy Horn, David Loiseau and Tito Ortiz, among others

According to Hong Kong stuntman Phillip Ko, Lee was challenged by a tiger/crane kung fu stylist, an extra on Enter the Dragon (1973), who claimed Lee was a phony. Lee, who was furious at the claim, accepted the challenge to prove that his martial arts were indeed the real deal. The fight, which took place on the film set, only lasted 30 seconds, with Bruce pummeling his challenger with a series of straight punches to the face, low-line kicks to his shins/knees/thighs and finally ended with the guy being smashed to the wall with his hair pulled and his arms trapped by Bruce. After Lee forced the kung fu stylist to submit, he showed some class by telling him to go back to work instead of firing him. This fight was witnessed by the film's producer, Fred Weintraub, and Robert Wall.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he pulled his hair?!?!

:crying:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

so google and wikipedia are your solid sources

i actually respect lee as martial artist, and for his films

as a fighter

no

he fought mainly chinese people or people who were at the time NOT cross training - in back street chinese gang relates disputes?

he also fought in an amateur boxing tournament ..

a bit like royce gracie on the first few UFCs

would Royce tap everyone now? no way

he beat up - according to you - a wing chun guy and some points karate fighters

yet you feel that makes him able to bash a world class heavyweight boxer

as such a skilled martial artist and bruce lee hugger - surely youd realise that he wouldnt really be that effective

if he was the SAME ish weight then leg kicks would of course destroy a boxer

but he wasnt

he was fit and strong sure, good at kung fu, yes, and maybe a streetfighter

but still he wasnt a world class fighter was he - all of the street gang stories are hardly good historical evidence, word of mouth from friends essentially so open to bias - in a true historians sense of things?

and yes i do know a fair bit about martial arts thanks ... am I up Bruce Lees **** and clouded by ****ing material on him? er no

and thanks for the last paragraph - all backs up my theory about them watching bruce in enter the dragon......just like me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

To be fair that 12 things article has some pretty gripping stuff in it:

10. Bruce's poor eyesight meant that he would often narrow avoid being hit by Hong Kong's crazy drivers as he crossed the street. After one such near miss, he engaged in an angry altercation with a truck driver, which ended with Lee grabbing the other man by the nose.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

jeremy beadle


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

so beat down by nose grab and hair pull


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I never said what the outcome would be for Tyson and Lee, I am simply stating (when people slag him off) that he was a real fighter and not just an actor.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its really surpirising to me how much Lee get talked abuot, Lee, in the UFC, Lee against the Hulk, the list goes on.
> 
> But you have got to ask yourself, why always Bruce Lee?
> 
> ...


That might have been something to do with the Lee clothing range Dana white and lee's daughter brought out...... :lol:

I personally think Jet Li is better than Bruce.....


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

mind you, jet li did admit after a fight scene in cradle to the grave 1 or 2 im not sure which one, with ufc fighters that in reality if put in a cage with one of those guys he would get killed which he admitted


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Ok i should have put controlled agression, which is what Tyson had.
> 
> Round house kick ?? Are you serious ? You can see them coming a mile off. Never seen anyone killed from one


Not all of them

2tIi9jpOtHQ[/MEDIA]]





So many have and still are influenced by Lee including many top body builders like haney and yates. He is a legend and icon and few achieve that status. How anyone can say he's a fakey is beyond me.

It's hard to say who would win as both were awesome. However in any fight I'd take brains over brawn anyday. Ah yes the classic nerd comeback!!

and its funny to hear some people say martial arts doesn't work in the real world. You could kill a guy stone dead in a split second with aikido. I know from experience, not that I have killed anyone. I haven't. But I know this stuff is the real deal and what I learned form it saved my life once.

Best martial arts inthe world.

Only a demo but you'll get the idea.






Lee all the way. Wuu sa!!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you kiddin man, Lee had Kung Fu "The mother of all martial arts" expert title at the age of 35 "Which no one get before the age of 60"

I think few ppl stood a chance on front of him, I'm an ex Kung fu player btw, had to retire due to broken lower jaw and ****ed up surgeries.

Boxing is nowhere near self defense sport, just strong head and fist.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

if tyson connects either to the body or face it would be lights out, mind u if lee does the same hes probably gonna do damage


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


Jesus,finally.

Just started reading this thread and ffs hardly anyone voted for the tried,tested and proven to be the best in the world tyson,and all this about tyson having no skill ,fck off.

I loved bruce lee and all this never gets hit garbage in his films,but it just aint going to happen in the real world.

Wake up people.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

FFS didnt all these threads get deleted??

well they should have!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

why dig this up?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bruce Lee in top form vs Tyson 15 years ago... bit like Hulk vs Spiderman lol

If there's a heaven i'll try and set up this match, gimme 40 years. ;-)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone goes on about how Lee was the best ever.....They like to forget he had his back broke when he got fcuked up in a KUNG FU COMPETITION by someone obviously better than him, that guy must have been the Grandaddy of martial arts then ...... :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Bruce Tyson or mike lee would win


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tyson would take it all day long! Tyson was a ****ing animal!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

This may sound controversial - but if Lee was really quick with his moves to Tysons head - he would win.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Everyone goes on about how Lee was the best ever.....They like to forget he had his back broke when he got fcuked up in a KUNG FU COMPETITION by someone obviously better than him, that guy must have been the Grandaddy of martial arts then ...... :lol:


I think the back injiry was exaggerated for the Dragon movie Robsta!

And thats why he came up with a new system which has now evolved into what we know and love as U.F.C.

Jeet Kune Do was simply mixed martial arts. And this came before any acting.

Martial Artist 1st Actor 2nd what he did for real he could not sell films with, a bit like Dolph Lundgen who was a full contact knockdown karate champion but got beat by Sly, JCVD, etc etc. in the movies!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> This may sound controversial - but if Lee was really quick with his moves to Tysons head - he would win.


 :thumb :just like on street fighter 2 mate:thumb:

:whistling:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :just like on street fighter 2 mate:thumb:
> 
> :whistling:


............meaning - sorry dont play games.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> ............meaning - sorry dont play games.


:thumbdown:your no fun bud


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont think lees kicks or fists would make much of a dent on mike. if tyson managed to get hold of lee its goodnight, and one punch of mike would snap lees neck!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Tyson. Have you not seen the hangover? Hes still hard now for f*cks sake never mind in his prime. :lol: .


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

has any one ever seen bruce lee fight in a real fight that was not choregraphed? legend has it that on the set of enter the dragon he was fightin all the time as he had a lot of challengers funny how none were ever caught on film......


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

.............we will never know.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the only trophie bruce won was ina 1959 Boxing Championships held between twelve Hong Kong schools, a tournament in which he beat the three-time champion, a French boy from another school. Dan Inosanto said, "there's no doubt in my mind that if Bruce Lee had gone into pro boxing, he could easily have ranked in the top three in the lightweight division or junior-welterweight division." so the only trophy this kung fu man one was a boxing trophy


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.bruceleefoundation.com/BruceLeeBio.pdf


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Bulk_250 said:


> Tyson. Have you not seen the hangover? Hes still hard now for f*cks sake never mind in his prime. :lol: .


As a prime fighter - he was the best - as an older fighter he was a joke - he choked on the floor rather than fight - harsh - but true.

True champions dont go out that way.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

he was a joke because he lost the will to fight watch the new documetry tyson he knew he could not fight no more he, fought fights he knew that he could not win purly for the money he even said so in the ring after the fight with the irish bloke forgoten his name, but it was tysons last fight.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

exactly rob 18 stone smackin an 8 stone man only ends up one way!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/sGepVBcHTOQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/sGepVBcHTOQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

good fight nitro i have everyone of tysons fights he nearly up ended williams in the first but he made it through tyson was a washed up man only fightin for the money you cant fight when your harts not in it! u can cleary see tyson just dont wanna get up!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

There's an American show called Ultimate Warrior, just seen it on Charlier Brooker's show on tele, you folks should get in touch with them and see if they'll play out this scenario for you.

Just found out tonight that the IRA would beat the Taliban, if it was fought in a car park, who would have thought it? :laugh:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

T.F. said:


> There's an American show called Ultimate Warrior, just seen it on Charlier Brooker's show on tele, you folks should get in touch with them and see if they'll play out this scenario for you.
> 
> Just found out tonight that the *IRA would beat the Taliban*, *if it was fought in a car park,* who would have thought it? :laugh:


I don't find that funny at all - giving the present climate - otherwise I would.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The mans joking ffs


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> The mans joking ffs


Indeed - I am sir:thumb:


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

i reckon bruce lee would **** all over tyson


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bruce lee all da way, tyson could only win if he got a punch which i highly dout


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lee all the way, he was a great cook and could rustle up some chowmein in no time at all

All Tyson could make was burger and fries and he always over cooked the fries

So yes, I think tyson would get his ass kicked in a tv kitchen cooking capacity


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

tyson would not have got near him ....but then again if he caught him once good night MR lee


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Tyson would crush Bruce Lee, he would hit him so hard he would think he got run over by a train followed by 5 more trains, then a few buses and some cars.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Somebody please lock this thread.

Hold on a min,no leave it running.....some of the comments on this are just plain bollocks.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

i think anyman would win a fight agenst a corpse so tyson


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

This is class. Who knew people felt so strongly.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

This is rediculous, pmsl at people saying Tyson wouldn't be able to land a punch, he was a world class heavyweight boxer of course he'd be able to land a punch ffs!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

makes me laugh...you can tell all the dreamers who have just left school as they say Lee....whereas anyone who's actually got any fighting experience in the real world know it'd easily be Tyson...... :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

who would people on here sooner have a go at???????

i know who i would.....................not fcuking tyson


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone remember the Ali v Inoki fight back in the 70's? http://www.prophetsplace.com/aliinoki.shtml


----------



## tom_gsxr (May 17, 2009)

Tyson would win, he fought at the highest possible level.

Bruce Lee made films, all looks good on camera but when tyson starts swinging you better not be in front of him!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i think comparing lee to a top MMA fighter would be better in that their skills are more overall developed compared with tyson who was a master with his fists


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

why? bruce lee did some cross training ...to compare him to the most elite fightsport athletes on the planet is more laughable than trying to compare him to Tyson

what next - Bruce would beat Fedor or GSP - hahahahah


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyson would win, the only reason being is that hes twice the size, if Bruce had another few stone of muscle then the outcome would be very different IMO

Fully respect Mr Lee

Little or No respect for Tyson


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

bruce lee's a plank.....i could take him!!!

tyson would've fcuking killed him END OF!!!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

adlewar said:


> bruce lee's a plank.....i could take him!!!
> 
> *tyson would fcuking kill him * END OF!!!!!


Bit late for that!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

WRT said:


> Bit late for that!


ha ha can't believe this debate goes on and on and on and on and on and..... :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i predict this will be the longest thread on the site....as all new users will feel compelled to add their view....


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

tyson at his peak wud hav lee up, im shocked at the poll results


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

noel said:


> i predict this will be the longest thread on the site....as all new users will feel compelled to add their view....


and everyone knows stretch armstrong was the hardest ever!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bruce Lee was a con artist. It was all clever camera work.

Tyson would destroy him.,

Tyson vs LittleChris- now that is a fight I would like to see :2guns:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

bruce Lee would win an oscar but tyson would win a fight! How can anyone say Bruce Lee would to fast, has nobody seen Tysons handspeed in his prime????


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

we'll nevva actually know but who gives a fak


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Two totally different priorities in skills and too many people judging bruce on TV land experience.

Tyson would try to smack him one in the chops and lee would probably break his kneecap and finish him off IMO but so what?


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

noel said:


> i predict this will be the longest thread on the site....as all new users will feel compelled to add their view....


Yep I do! Tyson, without a doubt. :thumb:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Although tyson fought only one style, or was trained in only one style. I feel he fought more street fights, or probably in prison. Lee was simply to small, I think people sayin lee would knock him out with a kick is stupid. A heavy weight boxer couldnt knock him out... well a few times later on yeah. But lee was eight stone with pockets full of sand! tyson would have crippled him


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Im gonna go with Tyson on this one. Although Bruce Lee was quick, Tyson was also rediculously quick in his prime. I've no doubt that Lee would land alot of punches/kicks on Tyson in a fight, however Tyson would only need to land one.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

what kind of a question is that lol...bruce lee would kill him in seconds, jeet kune do is a fighting style developed to beat people like tyson lmao wouldnt stand a chance


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I don't see how people think that a man as small as lee was had the brute power, To even come close to tyson. The guy was 210 pounds plus . Lee must have been half, If tyson got his hands on him. He would have broken him in half


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

its like sex mate, not how big you are but technique...with martial arts for example the bigger your attacker is the worse it is for HIM because you use his power/weight/attacking stance to turn the tables from being prey to predator


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Thats the gayest kung fu **** i ever heard, a good big man is always gonna beat a good little man


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

when i started thai boxing there was 10 year old kids kicking harder than me...whys that? i weight 12.5 stone they musthave been around the 7/8/9 stone weight lol not to mention 12 years younger ...its technique


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Your comparing yourself, an untrained kick boxer. To a heavy weight boxer. Tyson was used to being hit harder then probably anybody on this planet, nothing bruce lee could have thrown or kicked at him would really mean much to Tyson


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Thats the gayest kung fu **** i ever heard, a good big man is always gonna beat a good little man


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

tell you what ANY of the biggest/strongest lads on this forum, they can crab my misses by the wrist and take hold of it as tight as they can and she'll be able to escape within a second, guarantee it, lol and the harder they squeeze the more it will hurt them


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Your comparing yourself, an untrained kick boxer. To a heavy weight boxer. Tyson was used to being hit harder then probably anybody on this planet, nothing bruce lee could have thrown or kicked at him would really mean much to Tyson


no i was trying to demonstrate the technique and to be picky thai boxing is not kickboxing lol


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well in my opinion, Although technically probably better Bruce Lee didn't have the strength to be able to effect, stop or even slow Mike Tyson down.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

no lol he'd just break his legs, arms and back (imo)


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Pffftt.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

look just because your strong and big with a decent punch and boxing style, that dosnt mean sh!t against a martial art that is litterally designed for the smaller buy to beat the bigger guy.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

A martial artist is also designed to fight in weight classes am i wrong? It's not the 70's anymore. People fight in weight classes so the bigger guy could not assertain such a huge advantage as tyson would have over lee. I hope your reference to bruce lee fighting bigger guy's isn't that freak of nature he 'fought' in the 'big boss' film


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If your talking about Tyson in the ring as a boxer and Lee in the ring as a martial artist then the answer is simple to those that have a brain. Lee would win every-time, you can if and but all you want, but lee would not let Tyson get close to him to punch him.

Also bearing in mind that for someone so small, he built most of his fame on how ridiculously strong and fast he was. Mike may of been fast as a boxer but what use is that speed if your punching air.

A few kicks to the legs and Mike would be fcuked.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh no - not again...peeps cant leave it alone...

and unfortunately yet more bollox about how a 9st bloke who never fought properly would smash a bona fide world class heavyweight....

utter utter ****e


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

So your telling me that Bruce Lee could be close enough to kick him, But wouldn't be close enough to allow Tyson a punch on him? Hmm i know he was strong, and fast yeah. But Tyson's 16 stone arguably the best heavyweight boxer of all time. And IMO Lee wasn't or has never been god.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

no lol im not basing anything on the films.

martial arts in competition are distingushed by weight classes.

they are designed to be practical in everyday life, against all weight sizes of people and are actually more geared to escaping rather than fighting because the best way to win is not to be in a fight. however, should there be an occasion where you need to, for example, break someones arm and blind them then you can implement this to make your escape


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

noel said:


> oh no - not again...peeps cant leave it alone...
> 
> and unfortunately yet more bollox about how a 9st bloke who never fought properly would smash a bona fide world class heavyweight....
> 
> utter utter ****e


You are correct, oh no not again.

People that think they know Bruce Lee as a man and real life fighter then spout off some rubbish about how he never fought and only made films, by watching a few of his films..

Oh dear.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

So mr lunatic samurai who was the real bruce lee? enlighten us


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

as soon as tyson was to try and punch lol bruce lee would move in toward the punch and probally take his arm and snap it at the elbow, fight over


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

hahaha, now this has turned into street fighter.. There is nobody who has or will ever live has the ability to posses such super human speed, before bruce lee knew the punch was coming it would have broke his neck


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> hahaha, now this has turned into street fighter.. There is nobody who has or will ever live has the ability to posses such super human speed, before bruce lee knew the punch was coming it would have broke his neck


that just shows how little you know about martial arts


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

have any of you bruce lee gurus ever

fought against someone twice your size in a full contact sport...not tippy tappy karate or taekwondo - but lets say muay thai, k-1, MMA -

er no as they have weight class's

very rarely does the smaller guy win.... only time its happend that is comparable - well not really is kaoklai kaennorsing over mighty mo in K1..... and sorry but bruce did kunfu...and would have been seen off by kaoklai in a round or 2...

the following of bruce is almost akin to religion...no PROOF anywhere of him fighting properly at a top level consistantly,

he does a demo against some points karate people ...

why arent the Shaolin monks bashing GSP in the UFC or Fedor in Strikeforce? as they are as devoted if not more so than bruce??? why arent all the stadium champions in thailand all Chinese Kungfu fighters?

why arent the top boxers in WBA WBC of IBF all kungfu artists???

????? as fighting people the same weight with all these mystical skills is no doubt not seen as a big enough challenge??

as for 'one kick to the knee ****e' ive been leg kicked by some mean little chaps who have fought 300+ times and it hurts sure - but you can get punches off which even on the gloves send them reeling...as you can block pary with your shin, trust me - and thats with me not being a world class boxer -

look at the first UFCs.... mr gracie just went in an tapped em - the 10th dan in 'insert your art' got a schooing....

you lot have never rolled either...try getting a traingle on someone with no neck and arms the size of your waist - as thats the same diff with bruce/mike

try locking the armbar and being slammed by someone with a 50% weight advantage

..back to reading Martial Arts Fantasy Magazine with some 100th dan bearded fat bloke on the cover who looks like his more dangerous if left with a cupboard of pies than in a fight....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

newhope said:


> as soon as tyson was to try and punch lol bruce lee would move in toward the punch and *probally take his arm and snap it* at the elbow, fight over


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

............................ :whistling:

Poll: should we kill this thread

1 yes

2 no


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

It shows how little you know, that you think somebody is fast enough to be able to catch a heavy weight boxers punch mid throw. turn his sixteen stone frame inside out and break his arm. I claim to know nothing in particular detail, about boxing .. and definatly nothing about any martial arts. But you my friend talk out your ****in ass


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> So your telling me that Bruce Lee could be close enough to kick him, But wouldn't be close enough to allow Tyson a punch on him? Hmm i know he was strong, and fast yeah. But Tyson's 16 stone arguably the best heavyweight boxer of all time. And IMO Lee wasn't or has never been god.


What i am saying is that the technique of an expert martial artist and the technique of a boxer is sooooo completely different.

Mike Tyson has got no training in martial arts what-so-ever, so he would not know what Bruce lee is doing.

Bruce lee, has got training in western boxing and so, he would know what Mike Tyson was doing, this is the technical bit out of the way.

Now, knowing what they both know, regardless of size difference, do you not think that Lee would just play around with mike for a bit? i think he would, as the first thing Bruce lee liked to do, (in real life) was to make those that thought they were good, look stupid.

Mike would be looking at Lee's stances to try and figure out his body language for what his next move would be and would just get confused, because Lee would know this.

Its a daft question to be honest.

And considering they are both from different backgrounds the outcome would never be known..

lb for lb boxer for boxer, Tyson everyday.

Martial artist against boxer, different story.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

i'm not even gonna bother reading the rest of your papa reply, bruce lee knew waht he was doing - tyson didnt.. Thats technical?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> i'm not even gonna bother reading the rest of your papa reply, bruce lee knew waht he was doing - tyson didnt.. Thats technical?


Then if you cant be bothered to read what people have to say, don't argue.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> It shows how little you know, that you think somebody is fast enough to be able to catch a heavy weight boxers punch mid throw. turn his sixteen stone frame inside out and break his arm. I claim to know nothing in particular detail, about boxing .. and definatly nothing about any martial arts. But you my friend talk out your ****in ass


 :lol: you dont magically catch an arm in mid air lol, you move into the punch so your body is as near as damn it as close as it can get, you trap the punching arm under yours and using their power of moving forward and the twist of your body to break the arm


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well your argument contained the word technical, you telling me that mike tyson didn't know what he was doing is absoulutely out of this world. The fact that i'm arguing with you, when you seem to know so little. Is why im not going to continue to read any crap you post


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

newhope said:


> :lol: you dont magically catch an arm in mid air lol, you move into the punch so your body is as near as damn it as close as it can get, you trap the punching arm under yours and using their power of moving forward and the twist of your body to break the arm


:| i'm sorry, i have changed my mind the knowledge you have is awe inspiring.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

lol iv not done that btw so yeah your as much as right im talking outa my a$$


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I'd never have known, honestly


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

i agree with lunatic samauri's above post, lb for lb boxer tyson's as much as chance as any of the classic boxers to win, however martial artist against boxer...its a different story...the thing you seem to look over is martial arts are designed for the little guy to beat the big guy lol


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I'd never have known, honestly


lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

im loving the idea of you moving inside and breaking tysons arm off....any idea how fast and power a world class boxer is??? let alone one of THE best ever and a heavyweigh...hahah...

**** me Barrera or Pac Man would destroy bruce..... let alone tyson


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

newhope said:


> i agree with lunatic samauri's above post, lb for lb boxer tyson's as much as chance as any of the classic boxers to win, however martial artist against boxer...its a different story...the thing you seem to look over is martial arts are designed for the little guy to beat the big guy lol


What i do understand is that your theory that, the smaller guy was designed to fight the little guy went out with the arc. This is now, its real life. And there are weight classes.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

lol me doing it no chance but bruce lee yeah i can see that, the speed of the punch and world class boxer bit dosnt play into it, soon as tyson moved to punch...thats what hes gunna do, martial art is trained to respond to that exact movement and counter it with whatever


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> What i do understand is that your theory that, the smaller guy was designed to fight the little guy went out with the arc. This is now, its real life. And there are weight classes.


martial arts are designed for the little guy to beat the big buy, pmsl why did you post the poll if you wanted a poll on weight classes?


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

lmao i just looked you didnt post the poll


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I don't want a post on weight classes by any means, but they are there its fact.

This is not a film, the karate kid.. Or some jackie chan crap.

Its real life, the reason smaller guys fight guys there same weight is so they are on a level playing feeling. Not because the bigger guy would be at a disadvantage


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

newhope said:


> lmao i just looked you didnt post the poll


havent even voted on the poll


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

bruce moves in, hit by tyson and crumples on the floor and is pronounced dead...is how it goes down


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cannot believe the so called fcuking "experts" on the site can go 42 pages of utter crap in my life.

Fight couldnt/woundnt happen even if both were still around fighting ...why the fcuk keep arguing over this FFS.

Close it imo...just creates an arguement of bull turd.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Infact, i think Bruce Lee was inteligient enough to see 5"11 inchs, 220+ pounds of killing machine across the ring. And climb out of the ring, with his skeletal system in correct functioning order.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The original question was who would win in a fight?

Answer: Bruce Lee.

If Bruce was 16 stone, then the answer would be Bruce Lee

If Tyson was 9 stone then the answer would be Bruce Lee.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

why do you keep talking about films lol, im not talking about or have not mentioned films...iv just said martial arts are designed for the little guy to beat the big guy...thats it... sure they have weight classes to keep it level


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

pea head said:


> Cannot believe the so called fcuking "experts" on the site can go 42 pages of utter crap in my life.
> 
> Fight couldnt/woundnt happen even if both were still around fighting ...why the fcuk keep arguing over this FFS.
> 
> Close it imo...just creates an arguement of bull turd.


Just a theory, calm down  :thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

so mr newhope whats your martial arts background ..JKD, Krava, Kung Fu?? as seem to be quite confident but remarkably dismissive of boxing....

??


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

newhope said:


> why do you keep talking about films lol, im not talking about or have not mentioned films...iv just said martial arts are designed for the little guy to beat the big guy...thats it... sure they have weight classes to keep it level


i mention films cos thats where, big guy falls harder to litte guy turd is from


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

pea head said:


> Cannot believe the so called fcuking "experts" on the site can go 42 pages of utter crap in my life.
> 
> Fight couldnt/woundnt happen even if both were still around fighting ...why the fcuk keep arguing over this FFS.
> 
> Close it imo...just creates an arguement of bull turd.


Even though i am arguing i couldn't agree more..


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> i mention films cos thats where, big guy falls harder to litte guy turd is from


lol its not lad, just do a little bit of research on the many different martial arts


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

i can't do this any more, i need nutrients.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

noel said:


> so mr newhope whats your martial arts background ..JKD, Krava, Kung Fu?? as seem to be quite confident but remarkably dismissive of boxing....
> 
> ??


im a thai boxer, well, crap but thai boxing background, actually i started with boxing, but thought i was making myself *vulnerable *buy limiting myself with punchin only. knees, elbows so important....also iv not trained for well over a year lol and havnt got any bands...so like i said, im crap lmao

my uncle has a background in ninjitsu...but not that thats relevant to me. i wouldnt say im completly dismissive of boxing, its great however...martial arts against boxing...martial arts gota be


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

To be honest ive never seen any sparring or serious fighting of bruce lee so im gunna say tyson.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

king_jamie_h said:


> To be honest ive never seen any sparring or serious fighting of bruce lee so im gunna say tyson.


i have never seen a bear sh1t in the woods but i bet my life they do.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

right defo never posting in here again....

rename thread Fantasist forum for people who've never had a fight in their lives


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

noel said:


> right defo never posting in here again....
> 
> rename thread Fantasist forum for people who've never had a fight in their lives


lol i presume this is aimed at me... iv not wanted to train for my bands, instead for the ability and the never had a fight in my life pmsl i'll ignore


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

pea head said:


> Cannot believe the so called fcuking "experts" on the site can go 42 pages of utter crap in my life.
> 
> Fight couldnt/woundnt happen even if both were still around fighting ...why the fcuk keep arguing over this FFS.
> 
> Close it imo...just creates an arguement of bull turd.


coudnt agree more this thread is shat :cursing: :cursing: :ban: :cursing:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, this thread is irrelevant! Plus Micheal Knight whould kick the living sh1t out of the pair of em


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

skellan said:


> Yes, this thread is irrelevant!


So why the fu(k have you trawled it up from 3 weeks ago! We all though it had died! Dam you!! dam you to hell!!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

i clicked tyson but i was 50/50 but now i relaise trhat i should have picked lee


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread needs deleting....


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> So why the fu(k have you trawled it up from 3 weeks ago! We all though it had died! Dam you!! dam you to hell!!!


 guess I was bored, seems to have stirred some kind of reaction though:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm having the title of the thread as my Epitath

Here lies Tel, Beloved Husband & Father, much missed Grandfather,

Uncle, Brother and Friend but..................

* Who'd win a fight, Mike Tyson or Bruce Lee?*

Should go down well:thumbup1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

anderson silva would pi$$ on both of them


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Easy way to tell...

Throw a ****ed gorilla and a hungry tiger in a cage.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

bruce


----------



## Stan (Nov 22, 2009)

Haha, how about King Kong versus Captain Jack


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i have a total respect for both fighters and recon that if weights were the same then lee would win but given the kg difference and the sheer power that tyson can generate, although lee would be very fast, he'd have to catch tyson a lot to KO him, but tyson could land body shots that would break ribs in someone of lees structure no matter how well toned he is. then if he even lands that 1 head shot shot!!!!!

you cant tell me that you thinbk lee would be able to stand up to a tyson hook, and lets face it for tysons size and strength he was still extremely fast!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

God would smite both of them & erase this thread from existance.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

van dam would crush both these dudes, blindfolded in tight shorts.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PSML at this reaching 44 pages...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

skellan said:


> Yes, this thread is irrelevant! Plus Micheal Knight whould kick the living sh1t out of the pair of em


i think the important question that arises from your statement is.....

who would win in a fight between michael knight and stringfellow hawke?

:ban:


----------



## Jonny_Boy (Jun 2, 2008)

Chuck Norris would beat em all lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Jonny_Boy said:


> Chuck Norris would beat em all lol


and the power rangers would beat him


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Bruce Lee would take on 3 tysons


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

bruce lee , to quick, to versatile, to agile, to fast and way smarter .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce without a doubt,but put van dam in the same ring there would be carnage,he is the ultimate ma fighter. :cool2:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

FFS why do people keep bumping this thread up?? :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

wouldnt happen on the mma forum eh... ;-) least could lock and delete it for sheer stupidity!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

noel said:


> wouldnt happen on the mma forum eh... ;-) least could lock and delete it for sheer stupidity!


 :lol: :lol:

You're not wrong there mate


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

obviously back in the monologues i expect chuck norris name has been brought up at least on every page. if not why not.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i do not know what MMa is tbh,so i watched some on u tube,err..marius

chasing a guy round the ring kicking him mmmmmm.whats it supposed to be?kick boxing or...is it all put on ,like american wrestling.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

are you being serious? about mma??

its very very real

american wrestling? oh dear where have you been

google it or type mma into wikipedia

Marius Zaromskis was who you watched a former kickboxer who fights in MMA


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he means Marius Pujdanofski (sp :lol: )

Seriously if you don't know what MMA is then where have you been in the past 5 years as its progressed to be one of the biggest sports in Britaina and all over the world?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

GHS said:


> I think he means *Marius Pujdanofski* (sp :lol: )
> 
> Seriously if you don't know what MMA is then where have you been in the past 5 years as its progressed to be one of the biggest sports in Britaina and all over the world?


there is no way of getting away from that joker! 

if im going to watch a marius, itl be marius zaromskis thanks:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ye thats the fella puganoski,what is it?thats all im asking,its never on tv?

like boxing n stuff


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> i think the important question that arises from your statement is.....
> 
> who would win in a fight between michael knight and stringfellow hawke?
> 
> :ban:


Hawke of course, it's in the eyes, well hard. Michael is too bothered about his hair.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What about Kendo Nagasaki?

He was awesome. :lol:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Now we can get to the big boys who would win Brucie or Wogan?



vs


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

brucie, he has a good chin!!! ;-0


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

God said:


> Pudzianowski - Come on people, sort your spelling out!


or something like that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol Tyson all the way, Brucies digs wouldn't even phase him he's a heavyweight


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll tell you who would win - the bookie who took all the bets!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol Tyson all the way, Brucies digs wouldn't even phase him he's a heavyweight


Not saying that Bruce would win but do you have any concept to how much power that man had? heavy weight or not, Tyson would know about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not saying that Bruce would win but do you have any concept to how much power that man had? heavy weight or not, Tyson would know about it.


think people forget how fast and powerfull tyson was, a jab would have broken him in two!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> think people forget how fast and powerfull tyson was, a jab would have broken him in two!


Of course, and Superman was his best mate. :thumbup1:

And after seeing him dancing like a girl, Bruce would have laughed and walked away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Of course, and Superman was his best mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> And after seeing him dancing like a girl, *Bruce would have laughed and walked away.*


as would mike tyson watching lee act


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG missed this absolute classic...yeah brucies jab..oooooooo

are we talking in his films or in real life???

in real life a featherweight/lightweight punching a heavyweight.... let us think on that for a second....

hahhaaahhaa

fly and swat springs to mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

this could be the never ending thread


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i so want to ignore it but when you see such ridiculous posts I cant help myself...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

noel said:


> i so want to ignore it but when you see such ridiculous posts I cant help myself...


but to be fair he did k.o 48million people on the trot in enter the dragon


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

TYSON WOULD SMASH HIM EVERYWHERE...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

what gets me though is fair enough have an opinion on something that is debatable but this isnt even close...

i mean its like me saying - i could hold my own on the Olympia stage with Dorian or Ronnie in their prime...absolute twaddle...not even a debate....

hence why its so hard to let go....!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

spike lee would beat him though?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MMA, give me boxing any day, no rolling round the floor like fecking Mick Mcmanus and

kendo nakasaki, may as well watch Strictly come dancing.

I really don't get it, Boxing is almost Art, how come every fecking little chav and his side

kicks are MMA fighters now, makes me laugh, wouldn't last 5 mins in a Queensbury rules ring

Admittedley some of the promoters are sh1te and have spoilt the decent cards

putting in mexican sh1t shovellers against class opposition scared they'll get beaten

on there way to a so called "title" shot, but thats not the boxers fault, most want

to fight the best asap.

That card that Sky had on the other night was pretty entertaining, the guy

Mitchell looks an excellent prospect, as does Cleverly

A typical promoters fight was the young guy against the guy who'd had 44

fights and only won 2, whats the fecking point?? How is beating him gonna give

him any confidence?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> MMA, give me boxing any day, no rolling round the floor like fecking Mick Mcmanus and
> 
> kendo nakasaki, may as well watch Strictly come dancing.
> 
> ...


But at high lever a pro boxer would not last two mins on the floor so its no different


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> But at high lever a pro boxer would not last two mins on the floor so its no different


That is true, but for entertainment isn't the ring better

:lol:I just realised thats a double entendre:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> *That is true, but for entertainment isn't the ring better*
> 
> :lol:I just realised thats a double entendre:lol:


had that debate with my missus valentines day

to joe public it does look quite barbaric, but there is alot of skill and technique that goes un-noticed.

I watched that james degale fight saturday, i think he just wants the whole of england to hate him??


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

boxing is art?

as is muay thai

as is BJJ

as is sublime wrestling

plenty of ****e boxing on too.....

another MMA slater

public like standup fighting true - but id rather watch a muay thai over boxing any day of the week, k-1 too ....boxing for me a poor 4th once you add in MMA

plenty of room for them to co-exist, some people will never like MMA and a lot of MMA fans now find boxing a bit dull - but generally dont slate boxing - its the boxing promoters who do that, Warren and King plus mcguigan too....clueless...yet know they do prizefighter (mma tournament format) king wants to promote mma, wildcard gym helping mma fighters...

rolling around on the floor ?? hahaha yeah having your arms broken or knee popped out

most mma fighters are the same, at least yu dont have the ****e like boxing of padding records out to market someone

i dont mind a decent bit of boxing still but its the attitude of a lot of old school boxing folk that slate mma and any other fight sport - thinking they are all high and mighty....quite amusing...

and watching a lot of boxing you just think in your head how open they are to a knee to the face or a leg kick

its all perception youve been brought up on it - however it changes, both my dad and grandad now understand the rules and happily watch mma / muay thai

kids today definately understand it and dont have the same somewhat 'sportist' view


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> had that debate with my missus valentines day
> 
> to joe public it does look quite barbaric, but there is alot of skill and technique that goes un-noticed.
> 
> *I watched that james degale fight saturday, i think he just wants the whole of england to hate him??*


I know, somebody should have a fecking word, he's only young though, same

with that heavyweight who kissed his opponent (sh1t fight, challenger had 11 days

to prepare)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I know, somebody should have a fecking word, he's only young though, same
> 
> with that heavyweight who kissed his opponent (sh1t fight, challenger had 11 days
> 
> to prepare)


derek chisora. also tried to bit his opponets ear off in the fight before.

first and last time i watched degale tbh


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> had that debate with my missus valentines day
> 
> to joe public it does look quite barbaric, but there is alot of skill and technique that goes un-noticed.
> 
> I watched that james degale fight saturday, *i think he just wants the whole of england to hate him??*


common trait amongst recentish english fighters....

Harrison ([email protected]!)

naseem ([email protected]!)

khan ([email protected]!)

just my opinion


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how would you ,say for example get a pro boxer on the floor,dont understand this ,the guy is gonna ask him nicely to lie down?

i think a boxer would ko any decent mma fighter before he had the chance

to get near him,you cant protect your jaw and try and grapple someone to the floor at the same time.

Ive watched some mma on u tube,its entertaining at best.

Just watched a tyson video of some of his knockouts:thumb:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

THAT WOULD HAPPEN EASY

MMA WOULD KICK AND BOXERS ASS SIMPLE.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


> how would you ,say for example get a pro boxer on the floor,dont understand this ,the guy is gonna ask him nicely to lie down?
> 
> i think a boxer would ko any decent mma fighter before he had the chance
> 
> ...


i think a well placed kick to the legs would floor most pro boxers


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> how would you ,say for example get a pro boxer on the floor,dont understand this ,the guy is gonna ask him nicely to lie down?
> 
> *i think a boxer would ko any decent mma fighter before he had the chance*
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not getting into this one....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get in son


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> how would you ,say for example get a pro boxer on the floor,dont understand this ,the guy is gonna ask him nicely to lie down?
> 
> *i think a boxer would ko any decent mma fighter before he had the chance*
> 
> ...


ok. a good friend of mine is a pro boxer wass world ranked by the wbc so he isnt a mug.

he recently decided to do mma with your theory. it will work with a few times but once people know what your all about then you become slightly predictable. if you havnt got any idea bout wrestling or ju-jitsu then once you enter that clinch it is effectivly over(assuming that ground game is the other guys strength).


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

*Yea boxer could have someone who does mma....*

*
*

*
*

*
think again ...*

*




]



*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

iwannagetbig said:


> *Yea boxer could have someone who does mma....*
> 
> *think again ...*


 which ones the boxer out of these two please?


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

neither .....

but your saying that a "boxer" could take on pudzain(mma) .......I THINK NOT! HAHAH

I COULD BET MONEY ON IT THE PUDZIAN COULD BEAT ANY BOXER IN THE RING .....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

iwannagetbig said:


> neither .....
> 
> but your saying that a "boxer" could take on pudzain(mma) .......I THINK NOT! HAHAH
> 
> I COULD BET MONEY ON IT THE PUDZIAN COULD BEAT ANY BOXER IN THE RING .....


at boxing or mma?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

actually at the moment a good heavyweight boxer prob could take mariusz on in mma, as he lacks the skills, and would be easy enough to teach a heavy weight to sprawl....

remeber mariusz is a 1 fight novice, beating a guy whos lighter and equally raw


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

mariusz is a fecking powerhouse!!

anyway bruce lee would of won.

heres how it would go

*ding ding* bruce and mike keep their distance and dance around the ring for a while. tyson gets cocky and starts to approach lee, tyson gives a few jabs at lee who ducks, goes in low sweeps his legs.

Tyson hits the deck and before he can get up lee is mashing him up good style.

lee backs off as tyson tries to grapple with him. As Tyson is getting up Lee comes in with a sweet kick to the side of Tysons loaf, he stumbles, Lee siezes the opportunity and unleashes a barrage of fast punches to the side of the ribs and face. tyson falls to his knees tries to grab Lee.

Then Lee just smashes the hell out of Tysons head, tyson falls to the floor motionless.

the fight is over in one round! Bruce Lee is victorious!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

brillliant post above, superskunk or a bit of red seal you been smoking?


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> at boxing or mma?


my POINTa being is that mma could beat boxing ....

Someone on here said that a boxer could beat a mma person ...well the best boxer vs lets say pudzian(who is MMA)

mma would win.....just my point


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

all this conjecture is exactly that, problem is in this country wrestling hasnt been anything other than pantomine, whereas in the states is a legit sport.

sure you can be a banger but you need to a) remove the cocky attitude B) learn an awesome take down defence....ala chuck liddell from the UFC, perfect example

again all down to the 'sportist' attitude we have due to our boxing heritage


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

iwannagetbig said:


> neither .....
> 
> but your saying that a "boxer" could take on pudzain(mma) .......I THINK NOT! HAHAH
> 
> I COULD BET MONEY ON IT THE PUDZIAN COULD BEAT ANY BOXER IN THE RING .....


my above posts do not say that boxers would beat mma guys. in some cases they will, some they most definatly wont.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

best boxer vs mariusz>> either

good boxer vs good heavyweight ie fedor/nog/randy etc... boxer prob loses - still no guarantee as anything can happen but odds are very very very heavily against him


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

that what i ment ^^


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

iwannagetbig said:


> that what i ment ^^


so where have i said different to that?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

dont know why marius is an example to be honest.... not what id call an mma fighter... in the sense of a pro as only had 1 fight...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

noel said:


> dont know why marius is an example to be honest.... not what id call an mma fighter... in the sense of a pro as only had 1 fight...


tbh im sick of hearing about the bloke now:whistling:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

i used him ...becuase he does mma...but lets face it he's a beast...he could prob beat most people cuase of raw strength


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i like mariusz, i also like how he is trying to stretch out beyond just being a strong man i.e his band and his singing career, and his attempt at mma.

i read alot about him and he is trained in martial arts and boxing etc. But i wouldnt class him as pro MMA.

i honestly believe mma would win over boxing as a boxer would be confined to what he knows... boxing! mma would involve grapples and kicks and boxing!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hes had 1 fight

and your last comment shows you dont really understand/watch a lot of mma

and is exactly the reason people like tel (above comments) think what they do,


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

noel said:


> brillliant post above, superskunk or a bit of red seal you been smoking?


I may have partaken in some medicinal smoked herb yes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

for me the worlds strongest man is about 100million thing on my interest list so i fail to get get the hardon over mariusz like others do but i do see other peoples points.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he's done the polish version of strictly come dancing too,many talents.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

iwannagetbig said:


> my POINTa being is that mma could beat boxing ....
> 
> Someone on here said that a boxer could beat a mma person ...well the best boxer vs lets say pudzian(who is MMA)
> 
> mma would win.....just my point


and on what experience do you base this on....................... :confused1:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG hasn`t this thread been deleted yet LOL!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> hes had 1 fight
> 
> and your last comment shows you dont really understand/watch a lot of mma
> 
> and is exactly the reason people like tel (above comments) think what they do,


Noel, I'm trying *not* to sound condescending here, but I'd bet I have experience

that you will do well to equal, but I'm not an internet I've done this and that type of guy

All I'll say is I have experience of both sports, although mma was

in its early days, and I have my opinion based on my own experiences.

I'll also add, just because I think it doesn't make it real, its just my opinion

of things that I have seen/done, I'm not provoking an argument, I'm stating

facts (although I'm not as I'm not saying what its based on:lol

MMA has probably come a long way, I don't know as I find it boring and haven't watched it for years.

My comment about a boxer beating an MMA opponent in a ring would still stand

but I realise as the sport seems to have become so popular, then obviously some

talented people will have come into it, was not the case back in the day.

They weren't good enough to stand head to head with a true fighter

and normally lacked much ring craft.

Maybe thats totally untrue, like I say, It doesn't interest me at all, to see

ppl break each others bones, knee caps etc isn't particulaly enthrawling to me,

I'd much rather see them bash each others brains out in a ring:lol:

I'll just add that I've seen many a poster say there MMA fighters blah blah, but

they sound like total d1ckheads to me, now, this maybe controversial, but when

a "hardman chav type" came training, they normally lasted around 2/3 goes at boxing,

you see they couldn't hide behind an image in a ring, our trainer used to put

them in with us to see if they'd cut the mustard, I don't remember any coming

back tbh, and we only went light on them:lol:

ateotd its just points of view, mines different from yours but its based on my

experience:thumbup1:

I'm sure yours is the same mate


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

check out donnie yen ! thats all i am going to say on the matter !~


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

no doubt mma has changed a lot in the last 5-10yrs compared to say what it was at UFC 1 then i dont disagree

if you were in MMA back in the day then I can well imagine how your view would be different..

the 2 fight local shows are anything nothing other than that - so i see that point but thats no different in essence (many shows) to what you would see at a white collar or unlicenced boxing event - a better comparison -

im my own experience (again its pretty wide and im sure equal to yours in the figthsports side of things ;-) the modern mma figther/athlete is easily on par with any top pro boxer - having to train as hard if not harder due to the mult discipline skills required.

its changed massively and many times the same thing has happened when a guy comes into a thai gym or an mma gym... you get big ego idiots everywhere...

boxing is a different sport, though saying that many of todays top mma guys are decent boxers but again then only can train 1/4 or 1/5 of the time just on that as its part of the game

all in all to compare the two is a bit pointless - in most cases an mma guy will lose under boxing rules and vice versa

like rugby and football both played with balls on a pitch - kinda similar but yet couldnt be more different

i just dont like the general opinion of the old school boxers who dont seem to be happy to say yeah its a good sport just not for me - but rather slate mma as skill less or easy etc - of which a fair few are still about


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wouldnt knock top boxers in MMA...

...Anybody remember a 50yr old Ray Mercer taking out a former UFC heavyweight champ in 90 seconds.....with a KO. ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

pea head said:


> I wouldnt knock top boxers in MMA...
> 
> ...Anybody remember a 50yr old Ray Mercer taking out a former UFC heavyweight champ in 90 seconds.....with a KO. ?


yeah, one punch. booooom shake the room


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

vid??


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

corbuk said:


> vid??


Why aint you banned?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> Why aint you banned?


why have you dug this sh!t up again??


----------



## oxo (Jul 18, 2009)

at the end of the day its much easier and quicker to throw a punch than it is to kick which was 2 be fair bruce lees best points and bare in mind tyson woz quick as fuk and had a knockout punch!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!! TYSON ALL THE WAY!! just my opinion im sure every1 else got much diff 1s


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

oxo said:


> at the end of the day its much easier and quicker to throw a punch than it is to kick which was 2 be fair bruce lees best points and bare in mind tyson woz quick as fuk and had a knockout punch!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!! TYSON ALL THE WAY!! just my opinion im sure every1 else got much diff 1s


i agree with your opinion in a way buddy.

i think to be honest if it was BL vs MT in a marshall arts match, of course bruce would kick him around the ring.

but if it was BL vs MT in a boxing match, brucey would of been out cold by one of tysons jabs!

bruce had extreme speed though, and although he probably didn't have as much general punching power as tyson, bruce studied for years the human anatomy and key points - i mean the dude could snap somebodys thigh bone in the blink of an eye!

tyson - sheer tank, built like a tank, hits like a tank...but faster than a tank. give him his dues in is heydey he could move.

bruce - built like a (lol) gazelle, but hit very hard and could spin out 3 kicks to somebody's face before they even raised an arm.

when i was at school i spent a year studying bruce for a huge chunk of coursework. if you check the REAL stuff he actually did in the past, you'd be amazed.

in general though in a street brawl, i think bruce would of flatenned tyson. As soon as tyson would of been 8 foot within bruce's range he would of felt a knee in his temple.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

All bruce lee would have to do is stay away, move and then side strike at tysons knee and burst his knee ligaments = fight over.

Tyson the boxer would have have his feet set like a boxer, front foot foward, even distribution of weight, ready to generate torque power from the feet, through the torso.

Which is why a boxer gets brually destroyed in an MMA cage. Leg Swipe = game over.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i think lee would just be far to quick for tyson as much as i admire tyson lee would just jump on him and pick him off to much


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nooooooooooooooo surely not more idiots...

as always people with no real world fighting experience thinking the crap they do down the local library with grandmaster super sensei bob (with the grey ponytal and big beer gut) 15th dan ooos etc... actually works in a fight..

such crap as

side strike at tysons knee and burst his knee ligaments = fight over.

hahahahahahahahahhaha

in a fight this is utter nonsense. anderson silva does this in MMA and hasnt broken anyone yet, people DONT do it in muay thai because it DOESNT work....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

danny williams had a beard and a gut and was black belt in calvin klein and he was hard though!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

if you had bruce vs Fraudley harrison then maybe the argument might work....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

but surely people cannot seriously think bruce lee would win this. come on ffs.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

noel said:


> if you had bruce vs Fraudley harrison then maybe the argument might work....


nah - the A force (or should that be hole?) would win even if he had to fight tyson and bruce lee at the same time. :whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Rocky might lose the first bout but would kill them both in the rematch. Rocky well hard, they're both pussies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

even tysons acting in 'the hangover' was better than anything bruce lee ever did!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

best bit is the 'well in a streefight bruce would use his jedi mindtricks etc' - tyson bit peoples ears off IN the ring, and hardly came from a priviledged upbringing .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

i know. does anyone actually think people play by the rules in a streetfight. lets see how good his mindtricks are whilst being hit with a newcastle brown ale bottle! ;-0


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

corbuk said:


> vid??


Just for you.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roy would school them both










/thread


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

me


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> Dont know but i have had the plessure in meeting the two hardest men, lenny mclean ( The Governor) and Roy shaw ( The pretty boy) true legends and massive:bounce:


There's hard, and then there's hard.

Lenny mclean or mike tyson.

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm mike tyson.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> no way lenny mclean was just an out right animal. He had a fight in china once and killed a man on a curb. American history x style


LOL @ u


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL at this thread still going on...........


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i think this thread is going to go on for a long time


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

just gets better and better


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

dave down the pub is still the hardest ive ever met.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

but who would win a fight, dave (Stella'd up) or bruce lee??


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

dave all day long. got tattoos on his forearms and everything!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i love the 'hardmen' angle

at the end of the day if these guys are soooo hard and pub or bareknuckle champions why the **** dont they get in the cage - bash everyone get straight into the UFC and earn millions.... oh sorry 'straightners' pay loads more dont they


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> dave all day long. got tattoos on his forearms and everything!!


thats fk all mate.

a guy i work with not only has tatoos on his forearms, he also walks with his arms up infront of him and his elbows out and scowls all the time.

he has got to be the hardest man on the planet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

could be the same bloke tbh!!

i was djing friday night and at the end of the night it kicked off. this guy must have thrown 50 punches. the only person who went down slipped on a spilt drink. he then proceeded to tell evryone how hard he was whislt throwing a few glasses around just trying to look frightening in your typicl pub harman situation. most people would be quite intimidated by this but tbh is was rather amusing.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

you wanna get some bag work in Russ sharpen those punches mate, 50 thrown and you didnt hit anyone ;-)

...just kidding


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

noel said:


> you wanna get some bag work in Russ sharpen those punches mate, 50 thrown and you didnt hit anyone ;-)
> 
> ...just kidding


i know. i reckon bruce would have done everyone in the club though with the one inch punch


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

would he have needed just 1 punch ie 1 inch ...or you reckon he needs 50ins to do all 50 people on the dancefloor?, maybe where he was that good the cumulative effect meant he could squash the 50 1inch punches down to say 10 or 20...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

noel said:


> would he have needed just 1 punch ie 1 inch ...or you reckon he needs 50ins to do all 50 people on the dancefloor?, maybe where he was that good the cumulative effect meant he could squash the 50 1inch punches down to say 10 or 20...


Cmon, thats just stupid, we all know it was 35mm


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i think he could have got away with the one inch punch a bit of crap acting and everyone would have just run tbh


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

still...pity the little fella never fought eh..... bar on screen


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

so we have mike tyson, youngest ever heavyweight champion, undisputed champion, lost it then regained it for a second time vs bruce lee who won.......someone help me out here


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought some Viagra eye drops, they make me look hard.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I bought some Viagra eye drops, they make me look hard.


 :lol:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


They dont do the Kung fu **** in the UFC ring because most of those techniques are banned. We are talking about joint manipulation and pressure points. Martial arts that have evolved over hundreds of years to perform lethal striking techniques.

Put Bruce Lee in a cage with no rules and if he wanted too Bruce lee would kill someone.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

in the very first ufc there were loads of kung fu men they all got destroyed! and what is bjj if its not joint manipulation!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I mean more along the lines of small joint.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have done karate for years also some boxing, a great fighter named geoff thompson, who is very very well respected in the fighting world wrote in his book " if a 10 stone karate expert were to fight a 14stone irish welder in the street always back the welder!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

can someone please show me a video of bruce lee fighting NOT IN A FILM, atual kimbo slice style footage or this thread should be re named:

rocky balboa vs bruce lee

can we get 100 pages out of this debate???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it was " Tyson uncaged " where l watched a 15 yr old Tyson throw punches from every angle with serious precision and power. I don't actually want to get into the debate my point is don't dismiss Tyson as a lump till you have watched this...

I think the words " fu*k me " came to mind....


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ha ha bruce lee's won the poll................


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bruce Lee tried to one inch punch me once....

I was stood 2 inches away, though....


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Stanco said:


> I'll say Tyson.
> 
> EDIT: At mike tysons peak of course (late 80's)


 :thumbup1:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Bruce lee without a question...

His speed was insane, watched a few vids of his training was unreal...

Tyson would be no fight for bruce lee...

There is fast...and then there was bruce lee his speed was unreal


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

ok so would this guy beat anyone in a fight because he is so fast no one would be able to take a breath before they get 500 bitch slaps to the cheeks?






tyson would 1 bomb him, simple, he weighed about 4 stone


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

TOBE said:


> ok so would this guy beat anyone in a fight because he is so fast no one would be able to take a breath before they get 500 bitch slaps to the cheeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes got the land that 1 bomb... bruce lee's foot work was alot better and his speed made tyson look like a 90 year old pentioner.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

w3lly said:


> Hes got the land that 1 bomb... bruce lee's foot work was alot better and his speed made tyson look like a 90 year old pentioner.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyson was no slouch either albeit slower then Lee but fast for such a powerful and well built bloke. Also with Lee your watching choreographed fight scene's whereas Tyson is engaging some one else full on.

Both great and possibly the best at what they did but for me toe to toe Tyson would win but i am a big Tyson in his day fan so will be slightly bias.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am a massive tyson fan but i think with the power and speed of bruce lee the fight would be over really fast..... dont forget it wouldnt be a boxing fight but style versus style.

wing chun/jeet kune do has the edge over boxing any day


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i am a massive tyson fan but i think with the power and speed of bruce lee the fight would be over really fast..... dont forget it wouldnt be a boxing fight but style versus style.
> 
> wing chun/jeet kune do has the edge over boxing any day


*cough*bllx*cough* 

I've emailed Gordon Brown to ask if his policies include deleting this fecking thread

If they do I know where my votes going:thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I strongly believe that when the size and weight difference becomes so vast, no amount of skill or speed can make up for it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok mike tyson vs sumo wrestler then lol

ps

i still think bruce would kick his ass!! hahaha


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> *cough*bllx*cough*
> 
> I've emailed Gordon Brown to ask if his policies include deleting this fecking thread
> 
> If they do I know where my votes going:thumbup1:


i belive he called you a bigot in reply m8


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> i belive he called you a bigot in reply m8


As long as its got big in the reply, I ain't fooked


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

When will you people realise bruce lee is an actor and apart from on screen there is no record of him ever having a fight! Course he looks quick, they speed up filming the sam e as what they do with van damme to make him look faster.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

A good big man, will always beat a good little man. And tbh i've not seen much evidence of Bruce Lee bein all that good. DELETE THIS THREAD!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just got off the phone to Bruce there, I have him on speed dial.

He himself reckons he would knock the black off of Mike Tyson

exact words he used

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/106422-what-do-you-think-tony-jaas-physique.html


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

if 2 identical bruce lees fought

who would win??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> if 2 identical bruce lees fought
> 
> who would win??


I'll phone them and ask, just so happens I have both of em' on speed dial


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bugger, no signal, hate it when that happens


----------



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.[86]

Lee could take in one arm a 75 lb barbell from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest and slowly stick his arms out locking them, holding the barbell there for 20 seconds.[87]

Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film for clear slow motion replay using the traditional 24 frames per second of that era, so many scenes were shot in 32 frames per second for better clarity.[88][89][90]

In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.[91]

Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.[83]

Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.[92]

Lee could thrust his fingers through unopened cans of Coca-Cola. (This was when soft drinks cans were made of steel much thicker than today's aluminum cans).[90]

Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger.[84][92][93]

Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.[94]

Lee could break wooden boards 6 inches (15 cm) thick.[95]

Lee could cause a 200-lb (90.72 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick.[84]

Lee performed a sidekick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150 lb (68 kg) punching bag.[83][96]

In a move that has been dubbed "Dragon Flag", Lee could perform leg lifts with only his shoulder blades resting on the edge of a bench and suspend his legs and torso horizontal midair.[97]

-----------------------------

they actually put this **** on wikipedia,

surely if you could do this you would have it on film, especially if you are an actor..

bruce lee is the most over rated person on the planet and tyson would kill him..





 << CRAZY!!


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

Tyson


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

rs007 said:


> bugger, no signal, hate it when that happens


I heard that O2 have the best reception for connecting to heaven, just to let you know... :innocent:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rs007 said:


> bugger, no signal, hate it when that happens





rs007 said:


> dont apologise for fvck all Ryan, body weight is still weight, so ergo still weight or resistance training.
> 
> Besides, just so happens I have Bruce Lee on speed dial
> 
> ...


Why didnt you just ask him when you phoned him in the tony jaa thread, im really starting to think you dont actually have contact with these famous people :angry:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> Why didnt you just ask him when you phoned him in the tony jaa thread, im really starting to think you dont actually have contact with these famous people :angry:


that was 10 minutes previous, and I was in open space - when I tried to phone the second time, I had just went into the Clyde Tunnel actually as I was doing a Mad Max run past Glasgow ACTUALLY

I'll phone him right fvcking now


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ringing


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Voicemail


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rs007 said:


> that was 10 minutes previous, and I was in open space - when I tried to phone the second time, I had just went into the Clyde Tunnel actually as I was doing a Mad Max run past Glasgow ACTUALLY
> 
> I'll phone him right fvcking now


okay maybe i jumped straight into a rash judgement and didnt think before posting, i apologise. Perhaps it was just jealousy talking.

When you do get hold of him will you ask if he can really gouge a mans eyes out from 6 foot away with his tongue? id be greatful


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> okay maybe i jumped straight into a rash judgement and didnt think before posting, i apologise. Perhaps it was just jealousy talking.
> 
> When you do get hold of him will you ask if he can really gouge a mans eyes out from 6 foot away with his tongue? id be greatful


Apology accepted

But come on!!! Famous people are just people at the end of the day. He doesn't want no trouble - he actually said that to me - he said "wook wamsay, I no wan nooo twouble"

If i ask him a question for you, then I have to ask him one for Ashcrapper, then I have to ask him one for Joe, then the whole fvcking forum wants a piece of him - no way

Thats the whole reason he faked his own death in the first place


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I drew him an ace picture once. He never got back to me, makes me think he didnt like it. Ask him mate please


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Apology accepted
> 
> But come on!!! Famous people are just people at the end of the day. He doesn't want no trouble - he actually said that to me - he said "wook wamsay, I no wan nooo twouble"
> 
> ...


Okay you have a fair point, i bet he doesn't want questions whilst he is kicking it back with hong kong phooey up in heaven. I guess offering you a greggs pasty and an hour with my used (but not cleaned) rampant rabbit in return for the question would be an insult.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I drew him an ace picture once. He never got back to me, makes me think he didnt like it. Ask him mate please





Shady45 said:


> Okay you have a fair point, i bet he doesn't want questions whilst he is kicking it back with hong kong phooey up in heaven. I guess offering you a greggs pasty and an hour with my used (but not cleaned) rampant rabbit in return for the question would be an insult.


I can't take this any more, the stress - I am deleting all the famous people I know from my phonebook.

Well, except James May, we sometimes put our heads together over tricky meccano builds


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive got tiger woods email address. bet he would know the answer to this particular conundrum


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive got tiger woods email address. bet he would know the answer to this particular conundrum


Don't do it mate, its a slippery slope.

I mean I just phoned Brad for 2 minutes to ask him what size his arms were in fight club, then it spiralled into chaos


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh but it is Brad..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Don't do it mate, its a slippery slope.
> 
> I mean I just phoned Brad for 2 minutes to ask him what size his arms were in fight club, then it spiralled into chaos


Give my love to Angelina mate, I know you and her don't get along but you should at least try to sort things with her. After all, it was her kid that came onto you...not the other way around (or was it?????)


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike was better actor too - was very good in The Hangover - Bruce hasnt made a decent film in years


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Are we not there yet? Still this same old shit? Do you not realise that no matter how big and hard Tyson was, no matter how skillful and pocket sized Brucie was "good game good game", ow sorry wrong Bruce, but hell, whatever, enough now.

There can be only one master, one man toi dedicate so much admiration for and That is the one and only Satrwars kid, he' kill them both at once.






just incase proof were needed.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Am not sure on this one guys because of Tyson's size and strength. He just has to get hold of Lee and it's game over. One punch from tyson with no clothes on would destroy his head/body.

My arguement for Lee though is he use's kicks and a couple of sweeping kicks to Tyson's legs around the knee joint would be game over using.

As well where is this fight held, like the octogon UFC, boxing ring, in a field...?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Slater8486 said:


> Am not sure on this one guys because of Tyson's size and strength. He just has to get hold of Lee and it's game over. One punch from tyson with no clothes on would destroy his head/body.
> 
> My arguement for Lee though is he use's kicks and a couple of sweeping kicks to Tyson's legs around the knee joint would be game over using.
> 
> As well where is this fight held, like the octogon UFC, boxing ring, in a field...?


why does Tyson have to be naked you wierd kinky bastard?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Slater8486 said:


> Am not sure on this one guys because of Tyson's size and strength. He just has to get hold of Lee and it's game over. One punch from tyson with no clothes on would destroy his head/body.
> 
> *My arguement for Lee though is he use's kicks and a couple of sweeping kicks to Tyson's legs around the knee joint would be game over using*.
> 
> As well where is this fight held, like the octogon UFC, boxing ring, in a field...?


Yeah cause they work:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Tyson wouldnt feel a kick from Lee


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I meant to say no gloves haha, feel an idiot now..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Slater8486 said:


> I meant to say no gloves haha, feel an idiot now..


hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Chuck Norris would win


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

mate 'knee kicks' are a load of tosh unless you have someone hyper extended or stationary and defenceless - that kung fu kick stuff isnt effective - you put yourself in a close range? against a HW boxer? hmmm

the common 'street self defence' stamp is bollox - trust me

you lift your knee and deflect it with ease (just push toward it with yourknee)

a proper low kick is a different thing entirely but that rubbish about it takes x amount of pressure to smash the knee is stuff that in the real work to someone who tenses their quad and lifts towards the kick will unbalance the kicker - if you then have a right hand like Mikes its going to hurt you alot

could low kicks destroy a boxer - damn right - but Bruce wasnt - its not like he was Ernesto Hoost or Buakow or Pornsaneh .....

to see get yourself along to your local muay thai or K1 class and see how far your kung fu 'knee stomp' gets you....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol at the idiots who actually think Bruce Lee is actually a proper fighter and could win

Bruce is an actor so compare him to Steven Segal ffs


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> Lol at the idiots who actually think Bruce Lee is actually a proper fighter and could win
> 
> Bruce is an actor so compare him to Steven Segal ffs


Now you are talking - Steven Segal could well kick Tysons ass


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Well in that case Brad Pitt in Fight Club would do them both


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Now you are talking - Steven Segal could well kick Tysons ass


absolutely, another vote for Segal here. he never even gets hit in his films and Tyson got beat a few times so theres no contest


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> absolutely, another vote for Segal here. he never even gets hit in his films and Tyson got beat a few times so theres no contest


Ahhh a fellow Seagal enthusiast :thumbup1:

He is also a far superior actor, not a rapist (wife beating isn't so bad, she prob asked for it) and an ambassador for the environment as clearly evidenced in his documentary "Fire Down Below"

I believe he also plays a mean guitar, but I have not heard so would be foolhardy of me to comment.

I also think no one would argue he is a very handsome gentleman.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

not only this, he also has long luxurious hair and an excellent selection of coats.


----------



## MrIncognito (Jul 27, 2010)

Who cares, both legends.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

His portrayal of a US Navy Seal officer, that had managed to keep his rank by taking the option of ships cook after punching out his senior officer when most of his team got killed, in the factual drama "Under Siege" was simply inspired


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MrIncognito said:


> Who cares, both legends.


Eh? There is only one Steven Seagal - or does he have a twin we don't know about :confused1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dunno rams

get him on the phone....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe he is referring to George Segal. An easy mistake to make


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> dunno rams
> 
> get him on the phone....


Dont be silly Jimmy, as if I would have Steven Seagals phone number, what are you thinking:rolleyes:

:lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh....i thought wrong....didnt know about george


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I believe he is referring to George Segal. An easy mistake to make


Ahhhh, you are probably right - understandable.

But I doubt George Seagal - as rugged as he is, could beat Tyson.

Or Lee for that matter.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Dont be silly Jimmy, as if I would have Steven Seagals phone number, what are you thinking:rolleyes:
> 
> :lol:


why not.....i have robdogs number....

.....an equal legend


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

No I feel you're quite right. However, would Lee or Tyson look as resplendent as George does in that military shirt? I think not


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> oh....i thought wrong....didnt know about george


100% serious

I have requested to RK that if I die before her, she gets a stone seagul put on my grave. It will be called Steven.

One final sh1t joke from rs

So far, despite repeated requests and pleading, she continues to deny my request. Not content with ruining my life, she seems hell bent on ruining my death too.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The very best of Steven


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd never bet against Tyson at his peak, couldn't just fight, the man was an animal, with no remorse of feelings toward is opponent, or any human being thinking about it.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

rs007 said:


> 100% serious
> 
> I have requested to RK that if I die before her, she gets a stone seagul put on my grave. It will be called Steven.
> 
> ...


2 words

choke slam!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Raoul Moat would have just put a cartridge in each of the mother fvckers.

Job done.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what colour?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> what colour?


Raoul Moat was white, Tyson is black, and Lee was kinda yellow

Seagal also white, although I think traces of native American may be present in his bloodline - not enough to make him red, but maybe enough to argue he is pink.

I woudln't say that to his face, not to a man who could easily smash Tyson


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Raoul Moat would have just put a cartridge in each of the mother fvckers.
> 
> Job done.


He was using a double barrel sawn off - so just so we can be clear, which of the mother fvckers? he can only shoot two?

I am guessing Seagal would win that battle too, if he passes a hatch, he becomes the hatch


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

with the training Segal has im pretty sure he would have disarmed him within minutes.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Segal would have used his throwing knives on Moat easy


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Tyson would probably be out of breath after digging Bruce Lee up, but givin that one of thems a skeleton now, me money would be on Tyson, though I dont advise him to bite any ears off a corpse.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not all about strength or size.

Bruce lee was an exceptoinally smart and wise man, tyson.....

Bruce lee was an exceptionally fast, fit and adapted man, tyson was fit but in different aspects, i'm sure bruce lee would kick his fat ear eating a$$ all over


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

whats with all the bigging up of seagul?

everyone knows that yul bryner would kick his a55. the man could walk over sand without leaving footprints ffs! (must be true - i saw it on the telly)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Its not all about strength or size.
> 
> *Bruce lee was an exceptoinally smart and wise man,* tyson.....
> 
> Bruce lee was an exceptionally fast, fit and adapted man, tyson was fit but in different aspects, i'm sure bruce lee would kick his fat ear eating a$$ all over


did you know him?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

bruce was clever, and very fast, and very skilled. but come on its fcukin mike tyson!! he was pure evil in his day and would just charge bruce, hook hook hook, bruce can jump about with all the japanese sh!t all he likes but tyson would nail him.

i think the hardest man ever (and it was proven) was royce gracie, he showed that BJJ will hands down beat boxing, kickboxing, and all the crazy japanese stuff. i think royce would hammer any of them tbh. look at the original UFC fights, before all the rules, instead of MMA it was MA vs boxing, wrestling etc, and BBJ always came out on top.

its only now that people have realised no 1 martial art is 100% against another, Although bjj came close. so now people are taking the BEST aspects from all of them and including them all in one thing.

this makes todays top level MMA fighters, the hardest fighters in the world.

size and strength is not the be all and end all, but ffs no1 could put money on bruce beating brock lesner in a NHB contest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

After watching karate kid. jackie chan is a better actor the bruce lee because he was fvcking **** at that if we are being honest


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyson is a machine but Lee has the speed and skills to use Tyson's power against him. Close fight though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Lopez Original said:


> Tyson is a machine but Lee has the speed and skills to use Tyson's power against him. Close fight though.


how do you work that out? bruce lee never had a competeative fight ?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

this thread still going then?! haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

DEJ said:


> this thread still going then?! haha


going to trey and get xmas out of it!


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

tyson would take the hits all day off lee, + lee's dead! lool


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jjmac said:


> bruce was clever, and very fast, and very skilled. but come on its fcukin mike tyson!! he was pure evil in his day and would just charge bruce, hook hook hook, bruce can jump about with all the japanese sh!t all he likes but tyson would nail him.
> 
> *i think the hardest man ever* (and it was proven)* was royce gracie,* he showed that BJJ will hands down beat boxing, kickboxing, and all the crazy japanese stuff. *i think royce would hammer any of them* tbh. look at the original UFC fights, before all the rules, instead of MMA it was MA vs boxing, wrestling etc, and BBJ always came out on top.
> 
> ...


Even Matt Hughes :whistling:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Your all talking sh1t, Dazz Greens would batter the lot of em


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Your all talking sh1t, Dazz Greens would batter the lot of em


Dazz Greens is going get Smashed on the bridge of the nose with the claw side of the hammer by the pea when i visit Scotland...how dare he say gear caused my baldness :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Dazz Greens is going get Smashed on the bridge of the nose with the claw side of the hammer by the pea when i visit Scotland...how dare he say gear caused my baldness :lol: :lol:


There you go with that roid rage again :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the thing is with a lot of chinese martial arts, they are not designed for a fair fight.. the likes of a decent wing chun master would have tyson on his ass with broken bones in seconds


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jjmac said:


> bruce was clever, and very fast, and very skilled. but come on its fcukin mike tyson!! he was pure evil in his day and would just charge bruce, hook hook hook, bruce can jump about with all the japanese sh!t all he likes but tyson would nail him.
> 
> i think the hardest man ever (and it was proven) was royce gracie, he showed that BJJ will hands down beat boxing, kickboxing, and all the crazy japanese stuff. i think royce would hammer any of them tbh. look at the original UFC fights, before all the rules, instead of MMA it was MA vs boxing, wrestling etc, and BBJ always came out on top.
> 
> ...


How was it "proven" that this gracie fellow was "the hardest man ever?" do you realise how ludicrous that statement is, and how it invalidates anything of value that you might offer.

You obviously have no idea how potent a good boxer is.As MMA has become more mainstream and younger generations are holding the fighters in reverance, a distorted view of its effacasy is also incorrectly attached to it.Rather like the almost superhuman attributes that were attached to Bruce Lee, Karate, etc when i was growing up.

If Tyson was in the ring, with any of these so called "hardest fighters in the world" in his prime, he would have likely beaten them.His combination, of raw agression, and devastating punching power would have prevailed, if he could have caught them.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyson without 1 bit of doubt... anyone who truly thinks Brucie had more then a little chance is insane


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

essexboy, it was proven in the most simple way of all, by fighting! and the fact that you dont know who royce gracie was means you know absolutly fack all about fighting in the 1st place, making your comments useless.

the early ufc, before mixed martial arts was even a fighting style, was designed to let fighters of diffrent disiplines fight eachother. normally karate people fight eachother, boxers other boxers etc.

BJJ came out on top every time, royce gracie beat boxers, kung fu champs, kickbox champs, all of them. there were also NO weight classes either.

he proved he was the hardest man in the world at the time, by putting himself up againt other people that thought they were too, most were black belts in X Y and Z, AND HE WON.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

** as for how potent a good boxer is, that is just plain silly, a proper thai boxer can kick with enough force to break a wooden baseball bat, ...or a leg that hasnt been conditioned to take kicks, they can also kick with almost as much force to the head, they use knees and elbows with amazing power and accuracy. muay thai fighters hav 8 points of contact, boxers have 2, a boxer doesnt know how to block kicks because he doesnt need to in boxing, one leg kick and the fight is over full stop.

a blackbelt BBJ fighter would know not to box a boxer, so they would use their incredibly good take down skills (again which the boxer has had no training to counter) and take the fight to the ground, the boxer can punch all he likes but will find himself in a submission in no time at all.

a lucky hook at the very start is the boxers only hope, but agains a muay thai leg, the thai fighter has range advantage.

boxers are only good against eaither average joe, or other boxers.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

essexboy just got his skinny smug @rse handed to him....pmsl


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jjmac said:


> ** as for how potent a good boxer is, that is just plain silly, a proper thai boxer can kick with enough force to break a wooden baseball bat, ...or a leg that hasnt been conditioned to take kicks, they can also kick with almost as much force to the head, they use knees and elbows with amazing power and accuracy. muay thai fighters hav 8 points of contact, boxers have 2, a boxer doesnt know how to block kicks because he doesnt need to in boxing, one leg kick and the fight is over full stop.
> 
> a blackbelt BBJ fighter would know not to box a boxer, so they would use their incredibly good take down skills (again which the boxer has had no training to counter) and take the fight to the ground, the boxer can punch all he likes but will find himself in a submission in no time at all.
> 
> ...


if these muay thai fighters kick so hard, im presuming most fights are concluded with broken limbs? no thought not.you cant "condition" legs to take kicks, anymore than you can condition chins to take punches.a good boxer would likley be able to get close enought to render any kicks in effe ctive, anyway.how you gonna generate any leverage to kick at a moving target 12 inches away.you cant.keep watching kung fu films, and ufc on telly.Just dont underestimate what might actually happen in the real world.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BigBalls said:


> essexboy just got his skinny smug @rse handed to him....pmsl


Sorry,but youll have to explain.Im not aware at which point my "**** got handed to me" im sure with your great enuciation skills, you could enlighten me.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

jjmac said:


> ** as for how potent a good boxer is, that is just plain silly, a proper thai boxer can kick with enough force to break a wooden baseball bat, ...or a leg that hasnt been conditioned to take kicks, they can also kick with almost as much force to the head, they use knees and elbows with amazing power and accuracy. muay thai fighters hav 8 points of contact, boxers have 2, a boxer doesnt know how to block kicks because he doesnt need to in boxing, one leg kick and the fight is over full stop.
> 
> a blackbelt BBJ fighter would know not to box a boxer, so they would use their incredibly good take down skills (again which the boxer has had no training to counter) and take the fight to the ground, the boxer can punch all he likes but will find himself in a submission in no time at all.
> 
> ...


Alot of the moves of Eastern Martial Arts like Kung Fu has alot of moves that are designed to kill the other person, like striking the neck, which are completely outlawed in MMA so it would not be fair to say one discipline is better based on MMA fights like in the UFC.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Essexboy for all your long words and the condecending way you speak to people, you talk a lot of compete sh1t. Muay thai fighters have much harder shin bones than other people, this is science fact not urban legend. Googel wolff syndrome.... As for not being able to condition legs to take a kick, again saying this shows how little you know about fighting, ask any kickboxer, mma fighter, etc, you CAN condition to take legs, at the end of a session people kick eachother with progressively harder kicks to the thigh. Even boxers condition their abdominal region by tensing up and being punched all over it, why do this if it didn't work?? As for these magic moves where martial arts snap necks with special pokes, think someones seen the last airbender and got carried away....


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh and if you were to get within 12 inches of a thai boxer he wouldn't need to generate leverage with his leg, he'd smash you in the ribs with his knee then elbow you in your face...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jjmac said:


> Essexboy for all your long words and the condecending way you speak to people, you talk a lot of compete sh1t. Muay thai fighters have much harder shin bones than other people, this is science fact not urban legend. Googel wolff syndrome.... As for not being able to condition legs to take a kick, again saying this shows how little you know about fighting, ask any kickboxer, mma fighter, etc, you CAN condition to take legs, at the end of a session people kick eachother with progressively harder kicks to the thigh. Even boxers condition their abdominal region by tensing up and being punched all over it, why do this if it didn't work?? As for these magic moves where martial arts snap necks with special pokes, think someones seen the last airbender and got carried away....


I apologise if my diction is causing you problems.Howewer, merely saying "I talk sh!t" does nothing to add credence to your argument.Try constructing valid arguments, without resorting to abuse.

If you believe that kicking another persons legs, or punching abdominals "conditions" then i suggest a lesson in physiology.Its pure hokum.yes, it was practiced for the 20 years I spent boxing by many trainers,and it still is.Most protocols are born of traditionalism, and mysticsm, not science.Your statement that "why do this if it doesnt work" merely highlights this.Do as others do,without questioning the reasons.I dont know what an "airbender" is im afraid.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jjmac said:


> Oh and if you were to get within 12 inches of a thai boxer he wouldn't need to generate leverage with his leg, he'd smash you in the ribs with his knee then elbow you in your face...


Whilst I stood there motionless, with no guard, and no offensive.Yup, seems these guys are invincible.If you have never been in a real fight situation I can understand your bias.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

If I was in a ring, against a boxer, I would kick his leg, if he has never practiced taking a kick it will hurt. A lot. He won't be able to stand up, and will go very light headed. If I kicked a proper muay thai fighter, or a top level MMA fighter, they would smile and then attack. They wouldn't feel a thing as they have trained to take it. The airbender comment was not aimed at you but the guy that mentioned these neck breaking ninja moves, the last airbender is a new film about a little kung fu duude with magic powers.

Can I also say I'm not saying if I was against any boxers I would will, my mates a professional boxer and I can't get anywhere near him, I meant a top level muay thai fighter against a top level boxer, at the same weight class, would win.

I have had competitive kickboxing matches, I used to do MMA for 2 years before a shoulder op and I follow ufc/strikeforce/K1 etc with a passion, so I do know what I'm talking about. Sorry I changed from a debate to saying things like I did but it was 4 in the morning when I checked my phone so I couldn't be ar5ed.

We obviously arnt going to agree, so let's leave it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

well we will soon find out as Bruce Lee is making a comeback

Only has 2 ft to go ;o)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm sorry but if you think a good boxer would beat a good thai fighter you are deluded.. the boxer would get fukin mullered everywhere ... elbows, knees, fists, feet, shins, throws against just fists????!!!!!!


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

i know it doesn't apply to muay thai, but i seem to remember (it was a few years ago, so don't shout if its changed- i've got a headache :cool2: ) we had to put ten kicks in per round or we'd lose points - otherwise we'd just punch :whistling: - that does seem to suggest to me that kicks on the whole aren't that effective. don't get me wrong - i've been on the receiving end of good kicks - but also many, many more good punches. they're faster, dont rely as much on angles, stance and balance, and most importantly in my opinion - can be more effectively combined


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes but we are talking a fight against two styles with no limitations to what you can do as long as its part of the style.......... one hard kick to the knee area and its generally game over


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

i agree kezz, but then the same argument could be given for one hard punch.

let's get someone with serious money to set up a 'stick to your style' federation - i'd pay to watch that :bounce:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

agreed a good punch can end a fight, but we're talking about a muay thai fighter against a boxer, no brainer. and no offence mate but your kicks probably wernt that hard then, most thai boxers train from the age of six.

it was shown on fight science that a thai boxer broke an standard wooden baseball bat, that takes a LOT of force. 




now against a leg that would not just hurt, it would drop most of us instantly,

show me a video of a boxer breaking a bat with his fist....


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

no offence taken, my kicks were always crap - hard, but too slow (the only use i had for them was to over-egg them on purpose to con people into thinking i was off balance - and then clump them on their way in!)

having said that, what diameter is a standard baseball bat at the thinnest point where they kicked it - an inch, inch and half? I'd guess it's a strong wood used to make them too - but i'd be surprised if a boxer couldn't generate the force required.

granted, it's harder to line a couple of knuckles up with a thin target for that specific test, but if the force required could be worked out you could create a comparable test


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ye maybe mate, but i think a thai boxer could easily keep generating kicks of that power from nowhere in a fight, whereas a boxer would really have to go for it, plus boxer cant block kicks, but thai fighter has grown up blocking kicks punches elbows and knees, so would see a punch of that calibre a mile away.

and yeah the bats are quite thin at that point i agree, but still then have to be strong to take the pressure of hitting a baseball hard over and over again...

anyway ive argued my points enough on this thread lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there is no doubt that a good boxer would spark you out easily if he caught you, but he is already at a massive disadvantage being only trained to fight with his fists against an all round fighter trained to use every part of his body.


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kezz said:


> there is no doubt that a good boxer would spark you out easily if he caught you, but he is already at a massive disadvantage being only trained to fight with his fists against an all round fighter trained to use every part of his body.


totally agree on that mate.

interesting stuff on the force generation from that sport science programme (hyped i realise, but still interesting)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/08/060814-fight-science_2.html

also, big up the welsh lads :thumb: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6529755.stm


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

jjmac said:


> Essexboy for all your long words and the condecending way you speak to people, you talk a lot of compete sh1t. Muay thai fighters have much harder shin bones than other people, this is science fact not urban legend. Googel wolff syndrome.... As for not being able to condition legs to take a kick, again saying this shows how little you know about fighting, ask any kickboxer, mma fighter, etc, you CAN condition to take legs, at the end of a session people kick eachother with progressively harder kicks to the thigh. Even boxers condition their abdominal region by tensing up and being punched all over it, why do this if it didn't work?? As for these magic moves where martial arts snap necks with special pokes, think someones seen the last airbender and got carried away....


Striking the windpipe isn't a magic move.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

steve1234567890 said:


> totally agree on that mate.
> 
> interesting stuff on the force generation from that sport science programme (hyped i realise, but still interesting)
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt want to be caught with that!!! BOOM!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

so does bruce get hurt by iron mike or not?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

think your all forgetting, tyson wasnt only a boxer. He was a street brawler as well and im sure he has come up against people that could kick very well.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> think your all forgetting, tyson wasnt only a boxer.* He was a street brawler* as well and im sure he has come up against people that could kick very well.


lol no he wasnt...where did you here that???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigBalls said:


> lol no he wasnt...where did you here that???


He said it on an interview so it must be true. So ha!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Mike would win.

Ok, Bruce lee was really quick and all that...but he weight like 60kg. Mike something like 100, and the way mike punched wasn't slow at all... I mean, FOR SURE mike would land a punch on him.

And It would only take one of mike's punch to bring mr Lee down. 

That is of course if Bruce doesn't land a good kick before...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I think Mike would win.
> 
> Ok, Bruce lee was really quick and all that...but he weight like 60kg. Mike something like 100, and the way mike punched wasn't slow at all... I mean, FOR SURE mike would land a punch on him.
> 
> ...


Tyson dont feel pain so it dont matter if he did land a kick.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rickson by armbar.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He said it on an interview so it must be true. So ha!


Its well documented that Tyson, was constantly beating(street fighting) grown men when he was 13/14.He was "adopted" by Gus Demata(?) who saved him from the inevitable downward spiral into crime.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Its well documented that Tyson, was constantly beating(street fighting) grown men when he was 13/14.He was "adopted" by Gus Demata(?) who saved him from the inevitable downward spiral into crime.


Yeah, it was on the Tyson film documentry i saw it. Said he never backed out of a fight in the street, would never start it, but would always finish it.............the bully!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jjmac said:


> agreed a good punch can end a fight, but we're talking about a muay thai fighter against a boxer, no brainer. and no offence mate but your kicks probably wernt that hard then, most thai boxers train from the age of six.
> 
> it was shown on fight science that a thai boxer broke an standard wooden baseball bat, that takes a LOT of force.
> 
> ...


 Rocky Marciano's punch was said to have the power to spot-lift 1000lbs off the ground, not 1000psi. A 1000lb spot lift would require a good bit more than 1000psi. Here's some cool quotes on Marciano:

When Marciano was destroying all challengers with his blockbuster assault, the U.S. Testing Co. was asked to measure the power of Rocky's wallop. Its findings:

"Marciano's knockout blow packs more explosive energy than an armour-piercing bullet and represents as much energy as would be required to spot lift 1000 pounds one foot off the ground." Boxing Illustrated December 1963


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

since when was Bruce a thai boxer of note? hahahah

puncher can beat a kicker and vice versa all depends on the skill

someone who can only punch vs someone who can kick and punch usually ends up to the kicker - go watch some old k1 and see - if you arent used to kicks especially leg kicks its a whole new world - espcecially in the boxers stance its all wrong for absorbing kicks - but then its not meant to

show me when Bruce fought Muay Thai ?? who against

nope he didnt - and before the Bruce ****athon fans stir up i live and breath Muay Thai

Iron Mike worked out at a gym in thailand and has his pics on the walls of Windy shop in Bangkok and is well respected as a fighter

Bruce is....er.....not really held with any regard in Thailand as he didnt ACTUALLY fight, nor train anyone who fought Muay Thai or Boxing ...

all the science stuff is interesting but equally the people throwing or being hit are conditioned and trained for it

from a fighters perspective i can tell you a solid knee hurts way more than a punch in actual fights


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> Bruce is....er.....not really held with any regard in Thailand as he didnt ACTUALLY fight, nor train anyone who fought Muay Thai or Boxing ...


Well not in Thailand but in china and hong kong he is the legend


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hes films are liked , but then so are Tony Jaa's

but like bruce hes an actor not a fighter - hence why they like Bruce (films) but respect Mike (as he was a fighter)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

give you that but

Bruce was a former fighter and had gang fights in his youth


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i love the 'gang fights' so what

i get kids into my gym all the time who have 'gang fights' and half cant fight for ****, some can some cant

when did Bruce fight? whats his record, he never had a pro fight in his life - boxing? muay thai? k-1? or are we counting his on Han Island?

i know a few people who are handy in the gym but dont fight, still not fighters really

bruce had skills for sure but he WASNT a fighter - martial artist sure, teacher yup, student yep, actor yep, fighter - nah

Mike Tyson = Fighter

Dolph Lundgren = Fighter and then actor

Bruce Lee = martial artist then actor

very different


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> Bruce is....er.....not really held with any regard in Thailand as he didnt ACTUALLY fight, nor train anyone who fought Muay Thai or Boxing ...


true to much extent - he was also a good dancer as well winning the Hk crown colony cha cha championship.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

now a dance off would be fun

cha cha of Lee vs the Bronx Hip Hop moves from Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

noel said:


> hes films are liked , but then so are Tony Jaa's
> 
> but like bruce hes an actor not a fighter - hence why they like Bruce (films) but respect Mike (as he was a fighter)


so what you are saying is bruce lee didnt actaully beat up those 2.5million people that qued up to attack him in enter the dragon? it was just acting?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nah they were real - much like Marius Pudzianowski's 'boxing' career bwahahahahahahahahaha

- remember in a street fight people always attack one after another and give you ample time to set yourself and fall over from flicky kicks or only need one strike and they are toast - thought you knew that?

he only used his REALY lethal secret techniques in pit fights and other such completely unproveable situations where no one actually has any proper historical record of them , photos or footage or unbiased accounts

at least Dolph, Benny Urquidez and co all had proven records or were in actual fights


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

noel said:


> nah they were real - much like Marius Pudzianowski's 'boxing' career bwahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> - remember in a street fight people always attack one after another and give you ample time to set yourself and fall over from flicky kicks or only need one strike and they are toast - thought you knew that?
> 
> ...


Mariusz did have a boxing carrer though? ;-0

Ah but if you saw the new karate kid, the young boy who was in that was fast as fvck and roumer has it that he had a fight at school with witnesses so that makes him harder than bruce!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> :lol:


got to love youtube comments



> because it's dishonerable in their culture to sucker punch someone or doing something like that, that's why he faces them﻿ all one on one. Obv, they all coulda took him down, esp with random weapons laying around.


:laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dolph Lundgren was a fighter?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oh aye, was a bloody nightmare in school


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> got to love youtube comments
> 
> :laugh:


the way he hits them with the nunhucks and the sounds it makes though... lmfao :lol:


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

bruce if he was alive


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

one good clean shot from mike in his prime would destroy bruce! even a kick from bruce lee would not create the same force as a 20stone pro boxer, and tyson has been hit by the best an survived! I come from the martial art world having trained a few styles i have the upmost respect for bruce lee he was the reason that i started training, but im afraid he would have been destroyed.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What a load of rubbish, Tyson would have destroyed Bruce Lee,
> 
> Bruce lee wasn't a proper fighter, he was a skilled martial artist, a great athlete etc, but that is completely different to real world fighting.
> 
> ...


the last sentance says it all!!!!


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Bruce Lee would kick his a$$


ha. would like to see bruce fight tyson. meeting frank on friday. i dont think a 10 stone bloke regardless of belt would want stay in the ring with tyson


----------



## andy0009 (Jan 27, 2009)

whats that film with mike tyson in it were he punches some guy for robing his tiger, hes sat in the guys room waiting for him playing phil collins on a drum set


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the hangover


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

close this thread PLEASE it got started again, so i have just read 50 pages of stupidity! the funniest one is the "bruce would recover from a full on tyson shot, then go on and beat mike" please close it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy0009 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks the one, thought the mike tyson part was quite funny


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

re Dolph Lundgren

yes he is a 2nd or 3rd Dan in Knockdown Karate

he fought (i saw him live many many years back) at the Crystal Palace Kyokushin Knockdown Tournament - and won the HW division - was a looong time ago but he was a bona fide knockdown fighter - no punching to head but knees allowed to face (these days the rules are different from what i gather having not watch knockdown karate for over 15 odd years now) but he was legit


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dolph......

l_I_gmWEGBo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

lol imagine if Iron Mike had one of his moments and just unleashed on that tiny guy.


----------



## deano147 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lee would kick his ass easy. Aly and lee now that would be a fight


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

deano147 said:


> Lee would kick his ass easy. Aly and lee now that would be a fight


god, not another one:confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

noel said:


> re Dolph Lundgren
> 
> yes he is a 2nd or 3rd Dan in Knockdown Karate
> 
> he fought (i saw him live many many years back) at the Crystal Palace Kyokushin Knockdown Tournament - and won the HW division - was a looong time ago but he was a bona fide knockdown fighter - no punching to head but knees allowed to face (these days the rules are different from what i gather having not watch knockdown karate for over 15 odd years now) but he was legit


this guy is so hard that last year armed robbers broke into his and tied up his wife and kids.

they then saw pics of dolph all over the house, realised whos family they had tied up and then did a runner empty handed.

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

just watched a video on you tube of bruce lee punching heavy bag. very very very slow and poor compared to tyson.

got no idea how to attach the video


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tyson easy, look at mma no one does karate or kung fu evan if thats what they traind in , look at gracie got owned by matt hughes


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

as the very early UFCs proved - the usual argument is the secret death moves cant be used blah blah

this is true in that you cant bite or eye gouge etc etc

but then Tyson would out nibble Lee i think ;-)

i like the old Vale Tudo fights with Pele (landi jones not the footballer) where headbutts are legal and watching Wanderlei Silva booting peoples heads ala the real Pele....i reckon old Bruce would have lasted about as long as a bowl of freshly made spare ribs.

nice to find video of bruce training as there are Fook All of him actually fighting anyone properly


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

do you know how to upload vids?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm....there have been 63 pages on this topic.......is it too late to say Chuck Norris would destroy the two of them???


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> do you know how to upload vids?


Get the 'embed code from the vid on youtube and paste it to here.

Done


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

chuck out acts lee but gets bashed by Mike unfortunately

actually Mike in 'Hangover' out acts Lee -


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

noel said:


> chuck out acts lee but gets bashed by Mike unfortunately


 Sh1t:cursing:

What about Conan...i mean he did knock out a horse with one punch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Didnt Lee do over Chuck in return of the dragon??

Edit, Yep

Kx29iN4qSB0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

BluUhcEvPtI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

never liked conan myself, cringworthy effects even in the day IMO

Cobra vs Commando- who takes that....tricky one

Airwolf vs Blue Thunder

Street Hawk vs Knightrider


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

wRwJyQtQ2Fo[/MEDIA]]





i think the outcome is clear Bruce lee is nowhere near as fast as mike tyson


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but Chuck did the whole of the Vietcong in Missing in Action....


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

mike tyson would easily beat lee. tyson would throw punches in bunches and lee would crumple. imo


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

quinn85 said:


> mike tyson would easily beat lee. tyson would throw punches in bunches and lee would crumple. imo


as the vids show. tyson was much much faster and more powerfull.

Game over


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i cana believe this thread is still going lol


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> tyson easy, look at mma no one does karate or kung fu evan if thats what they traind in , look at gracie got owned by matt hughes


Bruce devised his own system called jeet kune do, not the flashy kicks that you see in his films. I'm sure Bruce would of groin kicked Tyson before he could throw a punch....and finished him!

It doesn't matter how tough you are everyone has weak points down the centre line I.e. Eyes and balls....

Check out tommy carruthers jkd instructor in Glasgow

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

JKDRob said:


> Bruce devised his own system called jeet kune do, not the flashy kicks that you see in his films. I'm sure Bruce would of groin kicked Tyson before he could throw a punch....and finished him!
> 
> It doesn't matter how tough you are everyone has weak points down the centre line I.e. Eyes and balls....
> 
> ...


That would mean he would have to get in punching range of tyson.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tyson all day xD


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

just seeing if we can get xmas out of this thread


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

**** me this thread has been about for a while i still think tyson would eat him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tyson would use bruce lee as a toothpick


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

this has got to be one of the most stupid questions of all time

mike tyson would absolutely maul bruce lee, in no way what so ever would it be close or even at any one point. mike tyson would run through him with such ease its stupid

tyson of now, would have a good chance at beating bruce lee, let alone tyson in his prime

mike tyson was 220pound or raw athletic muscle and power, trained to perform and fight at the highest level known to man vs a 135pound chinaman who has won no fights but his claim to fame is beating up stunt men in movies

ARE YOU FOR REAL


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> this has got to be one of the most stupid questions of all time
> 
> mike tyson would absolutely maul bruce lee, in no way what so ever would it be close or even at any one point. mike tyson would run through him with such ease its stupid
> 
> ...


As the Joker would say 'why so serious'


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

chinese kung fu is just a nonsense

people do not fly...


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

barsnack said:


> As the Joker would say 'why so serious'


because i came into this topic expecting a mike tyson landslide and then seen the poll at the top and people actually think bruce lee would beat him, people are seriously thick if they believe that

unless they was picking him as a joke then fair enough i dont know i didnt read the whole topic


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

barsnack said:


> As the Joker would say 'why so serious'


You called? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

haha okay, would also be kinda one sided as tyson is still an able man wereas bruce lee is, well how can i put this, DEAD


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

so

its just a hypothetical fight

both in their primes who would win, bruce lee at anytime in his life wouldnt beat tyson

if you think otherwise your very very very stupid


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pound for pound whos the better fighter i think would have been more appropiate, but id still go for tyson (the tyson before he went on the rape)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> You called?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i bet you've been waiting for that joke for a life time, good timing my friend, brought a smile to my usually gloomy face


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

id feel comfortable backing tyson to beat any man whos ever lived


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

even samson, before his hair was cut


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tyson, if he got hold of lee he would have beaten hell out of him raw nasty power, he would have throw him around like a rag doll. Not that Tyson is a great fighter but a lightweight lee vs a stocky meathead with fitness and agility game set and sweet and sour bruce lee balls


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You lot say Bruce hes so fast, guessin you aint seen Tyson doing speed punching, hes as fast as muhammed ali before he went to jail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Martial art fantasy idiots. Bruce Lee was what? 5ft fcuk all and 9 stone wet through. Do you think Lee's speed would of made up for the huge size advantage? Have you seen Lee on a heavybag? Haha!

Baring in mind Tyson was seriously ****ing fast - He was well capable of throwing 5-6 full length punches per second and for a heavyweight that is some frightening ****. Do you think Lee's power would of dented Tyson presuming he could cut the range down? The guy was merely an actor that got his **** kicked multiple times on the street.

Do you think for one moment that Jackie Chan would beat oh I dunno lets say Alistair Overeem?

A single Tyson jab would of dismantled Bruce Flea!

Chuck Norris on the other hand was legit. Bruce Lee there is zero proof of anything but a load of B/S and camera effects and that is the reality of the matter.

Talking boll0cks tbf if you think for one damn second that clown would of lasted 2 seconds in Tysons world.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bruce was a film star. In real life people do not fight like in the movies. In real life most of the time the bigger guy wins and Tyson was a very powerful and skilled fighter. It's no contest. Tyson would win and it would be a very quick fight as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree, in fact he was probably faster.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Martial art fantasy idiots. Bruce Lee was what? 5ft fcuk all and 9 stone wet through. Do you think Lee's speed would of made up for the huge size advantage? Have you seen Lee on a heavybag? Haha!
> 
> Baring in mind Tyson was seriously ****ing fast - He was well capable of throwing 5-6 full length punches per second and for a heavyweight that is some frightening ****. Do you think Lee's power would of dented Tyson presuming he could cut the range down? The guy was merely an actor that got his **** kicked multiple times on the street.
> 
> ...


Exactly Tyson = Me Lee = Khan lol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

silly poll really, obviously tyson would destroy him.

hes around 8-9 stone whereas tyson was 15 stone.

this is like comparing Pacquiao to one of the Klitschko bros, there would be no competition.

pound for pound bruce lee would be amazing but when it comes to fighting a professional fighter who is arguably best the world has ever seen then obviously he is going to get raped.

no camparison.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

If a pro boxer knowhere near as conditioned or as tough as Tyson can take kicks from a heavyweight K1 fighter then I can't see Lee's doing anything to Tyson. This is presuming he could land without getting killed in the process.

Bruce Lee's 1" punch haha, if Tyson hit the little fleabag it would be called the ''6ft under punch'' because that is where he'd of ended up.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dave10 said:


> id feel comfortable backing tyson to beat any man whos ever lived


Erm......didn't he lose a few?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i would like to know why bruce lee and tyson are fighting in the first place


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Erm......didn't he lose a few?


only when he was out of his prime and not training correctly, he would of demolished buster douglas etc in his prime under cus damato

but thats boxing anyway

we're on about in a real fight, anything goes street brawl, who on the planet can match tysons speed and power combined with his sheer brute strength and killer instinct

if i had to pick one person to beat anyone ever in a street fight, a prime mike tyson would always be the clear choice


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know people in my town who'd hammer tyson in a street fight mate......street fight,no rules, tyson wouldn't be anything special. More the mma fighters would endeavour in this than Tyson. Now I'm a big tyson fan but a boxer does not make a street fighter dude, What's he gonna do when he get's taken down, and he would. Struggle like fcuk that's what. As I said I am a huge Tyson fan. But he get's mmore credit that he deserves imo. Streetfighter,no rules.....nah mate, just wouldn't make the grade....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i know one man that beat Tyson big time in his prime even more so that douglas....Desiree Washingtons Lawyer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I know people in my town who'd hammer tyson in a street fight mate......street fight,no rules, tyson wouldn't be anything special. More the mma fighters would endeavour in this than Tyson. Now I'm a big tyson fan but a boxer does not make a street fighter dude, What's he gonna do when he get's taken down, and he would. Struggle like fcuk that's what. As I said I am a huge Tyson fan. But he get's mmore credit that he deserves imo. Streetfighter,no rules.....nah mate, just wouldn't make the grade....


Ive seen Lord of the Rings, and the Shire is full of hobbits mate


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

I cana believe this thread is still going!!! this thread would beat both of them cos its undying!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

bruce lee is a [email protected]


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Top question... But... Bruce would of landed 45 punches, 61 kicks, 12 jabs, 7 one inch punches, gone and broke Chuck Norris' neck for the second time, come back and landed another 9 punches before Tyson could even touch him. But by then Tyson could be on the deck.

Used to study Lee loads when I was really into martial arts like 4/5 years ago, top guy.

I adore Tyson and is my 2nd favourite boxing idol next to Joe Frazier but agaisnt Bruce Lee it'd be a mess for ar' Tyson.

Should really be Tyson v Ali and Bruce Lee v Shoalin Monk. Oooooo!?!?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> bruce lee is a [email protected]


you make it sound he wronged you once, did he cut in line in front of you at the local chippie


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

spongebob would definitately win!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you make it sound he wronged you once, did he cut in line in front of you at the local chippie


once he forced me to get his ass fisted


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wells said:


> Should really be Tyson v Ali and Bruce Lee v Shoalin Monk. Oooooo!?!?


Oh please, if the Shoalin Monk's are so good why don't they go into boxing and make some real money. What they do is a show, not to be taken seriously. They smash things with there heads like it's a special art but in reality a lot are left with brain damage.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

barsnack said:


> Ive seen Lord of the Rings, and the Shire is full of hobbits mate


So, you got a problem with Hobbits, remember this board operates a no discrimination policy.........


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monkeybiker said:


> Oh please, if the Shoalin Monk's are so good why don't they go into boxing and make some real money. What they do is a show, not to be taken seriously. They smash things with there heads like it's a special art but in reality a lot are left with brain damage.


Didn't lee enter a kung-fu competition, get kicked the fcuk in (against someone his own weight) and spend yrs recovering from a damaged spine????


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bruce owned tyson in this thread,no point raking over old ground.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I know people in my town who'd hammer tyson in a street fight mate......street fight,no rules, tyson wouldn't be anything special. More the mma fighters would endeavour in this than Tyson. Now I'm a big tyson fan but a boxer does not make a street fighter dude, What's he gonna do when he get's taken down, and he would. Struggle like fcuk that's what. As I said I am a huge Tyson fan. But he get's mmore credit that he deserves imo. Streetfighter,no rules.....nah mate, just wouldn't make the grade....


im sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing anybody has ever wrote

you know people who would beat a 220pound muscle bound super athletic freak of nature boxing heavyweight champion of the world in a street fight! are you insane ? tyson knocked people clean with gloves on your head wouldnt be left on your shoulders after a tyson punch, nobody and i mean nobody you know would beat tyson in a street fight that is a fact im pretty certain none of them would even fight him they would just run

try taking down 220pounds of athletic freak super muscle i bet you cant and even if you did its a street fight tyson would be biting **** out of you on the bottom and if he got on top of you, you would actually be dead

to say mike tyson a once young time hoodrat with lots of street fighting experience who grew into an absolute monster and the best trained fighter on the planet wouldnt make the grade in a ****ing streetfight is hilarious, kimbo was king of the streetfights, how do you think a fight between kimbo and prime tyson would have gone ? wouldnt of lasted more than 10seconds and kimbo would be in a coma


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So why did Tyson refuse to do mma, saying he wouldn't stand a chance??????


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

lol thats not what you are saying

the top mma guys in the world, you was on about random guys in your town, to say a random guy in your town would beat mike tyson in a street fight is absolutely insane

and tyson said he would of LOVED to do mma in his prime, obviously he wouldnt stand a chance now thats what hes saying, he old and untrained

mike tyson would be the mma heavyweight champion of the world without a doubt, if he has the dedication to become number 1 boxer he can do the same in mma he was an athletic super freak, his hands are atleast 20x better than anyones in mma his power is as good as anyones, give him some wrestling and take down defense and sub defense and he would of 100% been heavyweight champion, look how well rampage did throughout his career and he is just like a horrible version of what tyson could have been all he does is boxes and stuff takedowns and hes been the lightheavyweight champ and beaten some of the best mma fighters in the strongest division a prime tyson with wrestling would absolutely wreck them all


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Didn't lee enter a kung-fu competition, get kicked the fcuk in (against someone his own weight) and spend yrs recovering from a damaged spine????


apparently he never broke his back just really fcuked it up in the gym


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

still got battered though if I'm not mistaken.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dave10 said:


> im sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing anybody has ever wrote
> 
> you know people who would beat a 220pound muscle bound super athletic freak of nature boxing heavyweight champion of the world in a street fight! are you insane ? tyson knocked people clean with gloves on your head wouldnt be left on your shoulders after a tyson punch, nobody and i mean nobody you know would beat tyson in a street fight that is a fact im pretty certain none of them would even fight him they would just run
> 
> ...


So Tyson is the hardest street fighter in the world in his prime....mate, you talk out your ass, street fight, no rules, fingers straight in his eyes, face bitten off, head stamped off........mate, you obviously live behind a keyboard and know nothing.......had enough of your bullshizen, no geta life and realise Tyson is just a man who actually got beat in his prime, in the ring at his own game and although would batter fcuk out of Bruce lee, would get battered himself in a street fight against someone of not, not fcuking kimbo splice..........you are obviously one of these guys who believe your own BS........thread closed so ta ta


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fed up with keyboard warriors who p!ss me right off


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

CLASSIC THREAD RE-BUMP OF THE DAY!!!

Someone posted this exact same question in an FB group I'm in today, which reminded me of this gem of a thread.

Good to re-read the nonsense, and also to remember some old UKM members long since gone.

Quality read.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtlv said:


> CLASSIC THREAD RE-BUMP OF THE DAY!!!
> 
> Someone posted this exact same question in an FB group I'm in today, which reminded me of this gem of a thread.
> 
> ...


 Bruce Lee would kick Tyson halfway across the room. He could actually legit do this to a 300lb heavy bag and send it flying across the room. A ferocious man, he was so far ahead of his time. Levels ahead of Tyson in combat and resilience.

A freak and a legend, they'll never ever be another.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Lee da lifter would win...


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It doesn't matter. Ultimately @LeeDaLifter will be able to take on and beat both of them at the same time.

Fortunately Chuck Norris will be on hand to keep our Lee in check


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> It doesn't matter. Ultimately @LeeDaLifter will be able to take on and beat both of them at the same time.
> 
> Fortunately Chuck Norris will be on hand to keep our Lee in check


 @LeeDaLifter might beat Bruce Lee and Tyson, or at the very least trash their bedrooms, but he'd stand no chance against Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris threw a grenade and killed 50 people, then it exploded.

Chuck Norris can lift up a chair with one hand... While he's sitting on it&#8230;

When Chuck Norris does a push up, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the Earth down.

Giraffes were invented when Chuck Norris laid an uppercut to a horse.

While learning CPR Chuck Norris actually brought the practice dummy to life.

Chuck Norris killed two stones with one bird.

Chuck Norris died 20 years ago, Death just hasn't built up the courage to tell him yet.

Chuck Norris can strangle you with a cordless phone.

Chuck Norris went skydiving and his parachute failed to open, so he took it back the next day for a refund.

Chuck Norris has already been to Mars; that's why there are no signs of life.

Chuck Norris doesn't dial the wrong number, you pick up the wrong phone.

Chuck Norris doesn't flush the toilet...he scares the s**t out of it.

Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.

Once chuck Norris and time had race. Result: The time is still running.

Some magicians can walk on water, Chuck Norris can swim through land.

Chuck Norris is the only person who can kick someone in the back of the face.

Once a cobra bit Chuck Norris. After 5 days of extreme pain... the snake died.

Chuck Norris frequently donates blood to the Red Cross. Just never his own.

What every sports player should say after winning? "First of all, I would like to thank Chuck Norris for not competing."

Chuck Norris can unscramble eggs.

Chuck Norris can whistle in five different languages, including sign language.

Chuck Norris can speak braille.

Fear of spiders is arachnophobia, fear of tight spaces is claustrophobia, fear of Chuck Norris is called Logic.

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.

:axe:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Robsta said:


> still got battered though if I'm not mistaken.......


 There's no evidence for this, it wasn't a public fight and there were only a few witnesses. Several conflicting stories with one of the sources saying it was a draw, Linda his wife said Bruce won but of course she'll be biased. They both were extremely good fighters anyway and probably got better following the encounter, Bruce developed jeet kune do after that fight

Yes I know I'm replying to a 7 year old comment but just sayin...


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

that guy who says he has mates who would beat Tyson..... Lol.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Only I can I Bump old Threads I'm Fuming!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The number of people who think a 120lb actor can beat a heavyweight boxing champion is astounding.

Also what is this hype about Bruce Lee? His 1-inch punch is a push, and 50 chin-ups with one hand? Who believes this BS?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Only I can I Bump old Threads I'm Fuming!


 You are gonna hate me as I'm gonna bump some more classics too


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> The number of people who think a 120lb actor can beat a heavyweight boxing champion is astounding.
> 
> Also what is this hype about Bruce Lee? His 1-inch punch is a push, and 50 chin-ups with one hand? Who believes this BS?


 Fight in the dog

He had freak power, combat ability and he'd never get hit. the man was as good as superhuman.

Tyson would be nowhere near durable, he'd likely never get on the inside either. can't fight, what you can't hit.

some sidekicks and 1 punch to the throat from lee or for lee to choke him out.

Look at the styles of them both. Lee's style would of just worn Tyson out and kept him out of range.

If it was any other 130lb martial artist, Tyson would blitz them, but not Bruce lee.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Fight in the dog
> 
> He had freak power, combat ability and he'd never get hit. the man was as good as superhuman.
> 
> ...


 Nobody "never gets hit".


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> The number of people who think a 120lb actor can beat a heavyweight boxing champion is astounding.
> 
> Also what is this hype about Bruce Lee? His 1-inch punch is a push, and 50 chin-ups with one hand? Who believes this BS?


 Was a bit heavier than 120lbs but even so still wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> Nobody "never gets hit".


 He just wouldn't fight Tyson's fight.

......

have you seen him move alone or throw his jab? he wasn't playing tick, even if that's what it would of looked like. Genius of a martial artist.

Moves like Michael Jackson on crack and is extremely powerful and fast. Tyson would be freaked out and confused just watching the man. unpredictable.

How do you hit him in a street scenario? He's instantly on the back foot from the off and has an extreme cardio advantage, with freak power to match, he wouldn't be getting involved in a slug fest with Tyson or anyone, wasn't his style. with his ability he'd play with a bull like Tyson.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> He just wouldn't fight Tyson's fight.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 The weight difference is too great.

To go in and out, jabbing and kicking and whatnot, he can only do that about 10 times before he starts slowing down. Meanwhile his jabs have little impact because of the weight difference, and once he gets tagged a couple times he'll be limping around...


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Tyson was a bulldozer of a boxer in his prime, an absolute tank. seen him walk through jabs and punches from heavy weights and then batter them! In a ring hed likey power walk straight through any jabs or kicks Lee uses to maintain distance and once hes close its game over.

A lot of variables though so could be anyones fight depending on the scinario.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Mike Tyson at 15


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tyson would annihilate the lil fcukcer.

You saw that lil old man mayweather play with and stop at will an in prime mixed martial artist who was at the top in his game. Lol at martial arts pussy footing about with kicks and elbow strikes. Using the sweet science and quick punch on the button put dem cock jockeys to sleep


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

dtlv said:


> @LeeDaLifter might beat Bruce Lee and Tyson, or at the very least trash their bedrooms, but he'd stand no chance against Chuck Norris.
> 
> Chuck Norris threw a grenade and killed 50 people, then it exploded.
> 
> ...


 Those Chuck Norris jokes were funny as fcuk. Thank you @dtlv


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tyson is a boxer. He knows how to box. Bruce Lee on the other hand is trained to deal with all sorts of fighters. Mike isn't gonna have the know-how to defend from low-kicks, and Lee would know that - so he'd go straight for the legs. A boxer needs his legs for balance.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Tyson would annihilate the lil fcukcer.
> 
> You saw that lil old man mayweather play with and stop at will an in prime mixed martial artist who was at the top in his game. Lol at martial arts pussy footing about with kicks and elbow strikes. Using the sweet science and quick punch on the button put dem cock jockeys to sleep


 Typical brainless heavy mentality. Fighting is a strategic endeavour. not grab and smash because I'm a unit.

Forum just isn't aware of how much a freak Bruce Lee was e/thread

timing, accuracy, speed, power, skill.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

nWo said:


> Tyson is a boxer. He knows how to box. Bruce Lee on the other hand is trained to deal with all sorts of fighters. Mike isn't gonna have the know-how to defend from low-kicks, and Lee would know that - so he'd go straight for the legs. A boxer needs his legs for balance.


 Exactly. He's a boxer. a closed tucked fighter, who would get inside and go to work, his style would of been no match for Bruce. Tyson 210lb, Bruce would of kicked that across the room.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> The weight difference is too great.
> 
> To go in and out, jabbing and kicking and whatnot, he can only do that about 10 times before he starts slowing down. Meanwhile his jabs have little impact because of the weight difference, and once he gets tagged a couple times he'll be limping around...


 Would of got fcuk all near him

His punching power was ferocious.

Entitled to your opinion  it's just clear to me, you're unaware just how great he actually was


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Would of got fcuk all near him
> 
> His punching power was ferocious.
> 
> Entitled to your opinion  it's just clear to me, you're unaware just how great he actually was


 Are you aware that most of the "legendary" feats of Lee are just some bloke saying he heard Lee could do this or that?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Typical brainless heavy mentality. Fighting is a strategic endeavour. not grab and smash because I'm a unit.
> 
> Forum just isn't aware of how much a freak Bruce Lee was e/thread
> 
> timing, accuracy, speed, power, skill.


 :lol: Do you lot really believe this s**t. Cheating at ping pong and striking a few matches on a fake video means nothing...

Listen to the dubbed in sound of the nunchucks. they don't really make that noise when they are being used, trust me I know these things..

AND you have the audacity to use the word brainless FFS :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bruce Lee didn't fight professionally so he didn't have a record. He was an actor who used his fascination of martial arts as a platform to launch himself into the limelight... In real life the guy couldn't fill a form in.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :lol: Do you lot really believe this s**t. Cheating at ping pong and striking a few matches on a fake video means nothing...
> 
> Listen to the dubbed in sound of the nunchucks. they don't really make that noise when they are being used, trust me I know these things..
> 
> AND you have the audacity to use the word brainless FFS :lol:


 Was referring more towards the mans precision accuracy and timing.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> l.


 :lol: You realize this isn't real, right?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pancake' said:


> Would of got fcuk all near him
> 
> His punching power was ferocious.
> 
> Entitled to your opinion  it's just clear to me, you're unaware just how great he actually was





Tomahawk said:


> Are you aware that most of the "legendary" feats of Lee are just some bloke saying he heard Lee could do this or that?


 Weighing up who I'd prefer to take my chances against in their prime, I'd 100% go against Bruce Lee.

I really think that Tyson would toy with me for a bit then just introduce me to a whole new world of hurt. I think that even if I managed to hit Tyson, it'd just make the situation even worse.

As for a contest between those two as per thread, had a fight happened thenim sure Tyson would have conditioned his legs and during a fight would soak a few and just snap Bruce Lee in half with whichever punch Tyson decided to give him. I don't think Bruce could stand up to no Tyson combo and this is provided that Bruce Lee really was as good as legend has it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Was referring more towards the mans precision accuracy and timing.


 Ask yourself this...If he was so precise with untold power timing and accuracy, why did he not take the ping pong scene by storm and become the undisputed world champion... The same can be said with fighting either in martial arts or boxing etc. Sorry to burst your bubble mate but the reason is as plain as the nose on your face. it's a total crock of s**t fed to the gullible to sell his films and merchandise.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :lol: Do you lot really believe this s**t. Cheating at ping pong and striking a few matches on a fake video means nothing...
> 
> Listen to the dubbed in sound of the nunchucks. they don't really make that noise when they are being used, trust me I know these things..
> 
> AND you have the audacity to use the word brainless FFS :lol:


 Bruce was too quick for Tyson. When he throws a jab, he throws to connect - regardless of the weight difference, if you connect flush, you're gonna do some damage.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Surely the question you have to ask first is,can a high level boxer beat a high level MMA fighter? It's the kicks which are an issue.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nWo said:


> Bruce was too quick for Tyson. When he throws a jab, he throws to connect - regardless of the weight difference, if you connect flush, you're gonna do some damage.


 The guy he was fighting was not tyson, he did not get knocked out and walked away from the contest. looks like fu**ing pair of playing martial artists play fighting


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The guy he was fighting was not tyson, he did not get knocked out and walked away from the contest. looks like fu**ing pair of playing martial artists play fighting


 Well they are sparring :mellow:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

nWo said:


> Bruce was too quick for Tyson. When he throws a jab, he throws to connect - regardless of the weight difference, if you connect flush, you're gonna do some damage.


 Why do all fighting sports have weight classes then? If it doesn't matter how come there isnt some small fast guy fighting in the higher weight classes?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

As much as I'd love it to be Brucy baby and logical conclusion is Tyson.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nWo said:


> Well they are sparring :mellow:


 Is that why the title states bruce lees only real fight ever recorded! :huh:

Yet another crock of s**t... I'm out the guy was a fake hyped up to sell s**t to the gullible...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> As much as I'd love it to be Brucy baby and logical conclusion is Tyson.


 What about Bruce Forsyth vs Mike Tyson? I mean, Bruce Forsyth was quick on his feet. He used to be a tap dancer.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> What about Bruce Forsyth vs Mike Tyson? I mean, Bruce Forsyth was quick on his feet. He used to be a tap dancer.


 Depends if he got the full power of a Brucy bonus or not?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tyson would win. Bruce lee might of been fast but it would only be a matter of time before tyson would connect and that would be the end. It's just like putting a light weight in the ring with a heavy weight


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PSevens2017 said:


> Those Chuck Norris jokes were funny as fcuk. Thank you @dtlv


 Thanks man. I've got even more but didn't want to spend all day posting them, lol.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> What about Bruce Forsyth vs Mike Tyson? I mean, Bruce Forsyth was quick on his feet. He used to be a tap dancer.


 Bruce forsyth would be them both at the same time


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Is that why the title states bruce lees only real fight ever recorded! :huh:
> 
> Yet another crock of s**t... I'm out the guy was a fake hyped up to sell s**t to the gullible...


 Some person on YouTube adds a misleading title to their video to gain views. Shocker. The title of the video or whether it was a real fight or a sparring session is irrelevant anyhow, I merely posted it to show his speed and evasive skills, both of which can be seen clearly in the video.



Tomahawk said:


> Why do all fighting sports have weight classes then? If it doesn't matter how come there isnt some small fast guy fighting in the higher weight classes?


 If two fighters of the same discipline and skill level, then of course, the bigger guy has the advantage, hence the weight classes. Not the point I was making, though - if you get clocked flush even by a small guy, you'll probably get knocked out. Although Tyson would generally have a weight advantage, that advantage would be negated by the fact that Lee could use his feet to make Mike keep his distance, and since Mike wouldn't be trained to know how to deal with this, he's gonna have a tough time getting in for a punch.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> Bruce forsyth would be them both at the same time












Brucey's uppercut to the chin would put anyone's lights out. That punch was known in boxing circles as the "Brucey bonus". Good game. Good game.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

EPIC REBUMP!

Bruce Lee. His speed and accuracy would be no match for any boxer. Way of the intercepting fist.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> Typical brainless heavy mentality. Fighting is a strategic endeavour. not grab and smash because I'm a unit.
> 
> Forum just isn't aware of how much a freak Bruce Lee was e/thread
> 
> timing, accuracy, speed, power, skill.


 Just out of interest what fighting experience do you have?

Tyson was not just some big bloke he was the world champion and Bruce Lee was an actor.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Can someone post clips of boxers fighting MMA dudes or something? How much of an advantage does the martial artist have over the boxer is the question...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Can someone post clips of boxers fighting MMA dudes or something? How much of an advantage does the martial artist have over the boxer is the question...


 None if we're going by Connors effort


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Oioi said:


> None if we're going by Connors effort


 That was a boxing match though, I'm talking about a full on fight.

I believe (the right) boxer could put an MMA fighter on his ass


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> That was a boxing match though, I'm talking about a full on fight.
> 
> I believe (the right) boxer could put an MMA fighter on his ass


 Most MMA fighters are MMA fighters because they couldn't cut it in the ring


----------

